#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-05
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju:
<vubuntor424> alo co ai ko
<vubuntor424> cho minh hoi chut voi
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor424> hi hi
<vubuntor424> are there any body ther
<vubuntor424> are there any body there
<C4NoC> nope
<n0bawk> ờ ko có ai
<vubuntor424> c4 oi
<vubuntor424> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor424> mình có 2 server file
<vubuntor424> 1 cái linux centos
<vubuntor424> 1 cái win 2k3
<C4NoC> nuke 2k3
<vubuntor424> 2k3 mình dang chạy chính
<vubuntor424> mình xài rsync
<vubuntor424> để đồng bộ dữ liệu
<vubuntor424> từ 2k3
<vubuntor424> sang linux
<vubuntor424> và mình muốn tạo cript schedule
<vubuntor424> nhưng crip ko chạy dc
<vubuntor424> do khi rsync
<vubuntor424> thì nó sẽ hỏi pass
<vubuntor424> mình có thử cách
<vubuntor424> tạo private
<vubuntor424> và public key
<vubuntor424> để nó ko hỏi pass nua
<vubuntor424> nhưng cũng ko dc
<vubuntor424> anh em ai có kn
<vubuntor424> help giúp với
<C4NoC> là sao
<C4NoC> rsync?
<C4NoC> từ đâu sang đâu?
<C4NoC> pass gì?
<vubuntor424> rsync [ source là 2k3 ]    [ dest là linux ]
<vubuntor424> thì nó sẽ bị hỏi pass ở con 2k3
<vubuntor424> trước mình có làm tạo key
<vubuntor424> cho 2 con server linux
<vubuntor424> thì dc rồi
<vubuntor424> nhÆ°ng bi h
<afterlastangel> ssh
<vubuntor424> làm key trên con window
<afterlastangel> roi
<vubuntor424> thì ko dc
<afterlastangel> rsync
<afterlastangel> qua ssh a
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> cach do
<afterlastangel> thi hoi pass la dung roi
<afterlastangel> con neu setup server rsync
<afterlastangel> thi dau can password
<afterlastangel> ?
<afterlastangel> o day bo tay voi Windows :-s
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: biet windows hong :-s
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor424> vay bi h
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor424> mô hình mình như vậy
<vubuntor424> thì anh em
<vubuntor424> cho mình í kiến xay dung the nao ko
<afterlastangel> vubuntor424: tat luon ssh password di :D
<C4NoC> setup rsync daemon trên linux
<C4NoC> cho windows sync sang
<afterlastangel> vubuntor424: chinh mang iptables lai chan het ssh tu Server khac chi cho ssh thong qua server do thoi
<afterlastangel> la xong
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: :-s
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: dung cach kia gon le khong mat cong gi :D
<afterlastangel> Tắt password bên Linux luôn
<afterlastangel> rồi đặt iptables
<C4NoC> ờ
<afterlastangel> chỉ cho truy cập từ con máy windows thôi
<afterlastangel> là xong
<afterlastangel> :D
<C4NoC> rồi cho nó cái máy luôn
<C4NoC> nói chung open hết
<C4NoC> cho phẻ ha
<afterlastangel> ừ
<afterlastangel> đặt password làm gì cho nó hỏi pass :(
<afterlastangel> mà
<vubuntor424> rsync daemon
<afterlastangel> không phải chơi cái đó với user root nha
<afterlastangel> =))
<vubuntor424> cài chuong trình
<vubuntor424> trên linux ah
<afterlastangel> tạo 1 cái user rsync
<vubuntor424> :D
<afterlastangel> rồi làm trò đó
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: phải có rsycn sẵn rồi mới sync 2 máy linux được chứ :-s. cài thêm gì nưuax
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thì chạy rsync daemon ở linux
<C4NoC> chạy rsync trên win để sync sang
<afterlastangel> thì
<afterlastangel> người ta làm vậy mà
<afterlastangel> nhưng ông kia
<afterlastangel> chắc dùng
<afterlastangel> ssh để sync
<afterlastangel> mới hỏi password
<afterlastangel> :
<afterlastangel> chạy gọi
<afterlastangel> =))
<vubuntor604> alo
<vubuntor604> sr moi nguoi
<vubuntor604> minh bi rot mang
<vubuntor604> moi nguoi cho i kien xay dung mo hinh voi
<vubuntor604> cần cài ct ji nhỉ
<C4NoC> rsync
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> cần gì nữa đâu
<vubuntor604> à lệnh nhu vầy
<vubuntor604> rsync -av -e ssh user@server:[directory]  /data
<vubuntor604> thì sẽ bị hỏi pass
<vubuntor604> trước làm 2 con linux
<vubuntor604> thì đã làm dc ko bị hỏi pass
<vubuntor604> h là linux với win
<vubuntor604> thì có thử tạo key
<vubuntor604> xài lệnh
<vubuntor604> rsync -av -e "ssh -i /noi chứa file key"
<vubuntor604> thì vẫn bị hỏi pass
<C4NoC> ai bảo xài qua ssh
<C4NoC> đọc thêm về ssh đi
<vubuntor604> nếu ko có -e ssh
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> cái
<vubuntor604> thì vẫn bị hỏi pass
<afterlastangel> rsync
<afterlastangel> dùng tham số khác
<C4NoC> rồi coi cái chỗ daemon của rsync
<afterlastangel> để đặt key
<afterlastangel> ko phải làm vậy =))
<afterlastangel> móa
<vubuntor604> ai bít chỉnh tham số srync
<afterlastangel> điên thật
<vubuntor604> de ko bi hỏi pass hay ko
<afterlastangel> gõ rsy cứ tab tab nó ko hiện ở IRC
<afterlastangel> =))
<vubuntor604> mình tìm thử trong thư mục ubuntu
<vubuntor604> thì rsync
<vubuntor604> ko có option
<vubuntor604> để có thể dien pass
<vubuntor604> hay bỏ pass
<afterlastangel> nhớ
<afterlastangel> là -k thì phải
<afterlastangel> :-s
<vubuntor604> ko fai bạn
<afterlastangel> nhãm rồi
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> thôi
<afterlastangel> chịu
<afterlastangel> windows ko biết xài
<afterlastangel> :(
<vubuntor604> dang linux mà :D
<afterlastangel> thật ra là chưa từng xài rsync với windows
<afterlastangel> thôi
<afterlastangel> bỏ chạy đi học
<afterlastangel> :(
<vubuntor181> ubuntu 10.04 có thể cài song song với win xp không ? xin mọi người giúp đỡ giùm
<vubuntor181> ubuntu 10.04 có the cai song song với win xp khong ? xin moi nguoi giup đo
<C4NoC> dc
<o0Newbie0o> hôm qua ko biết ai gửi cái site dùng boot bên win nhỉ
<o0Newbie0o> ???
<o0Newbie0o> có ai biết sai đó ko ta
<C4NoC> huh?
<o0Newbie0o> cái sử dụng bootloader của win đó anh
<kid__> de lam gi?
<o0Newbie0o> em cài thêm win chơi dota
<o0Newbie0o> ^^
<kid__> o0Newbie0o: noi' tu` dau` coi
<kid__> gio muon lam gi
<o0Newbie0o> em cài linux rồi
<o0Newbie0o> giờ em muốn cài thêm win anh
<o0Newbie0o> ^^
<o0Newbie0o> em muốn dùng cái bootloader của win
<o0Newbie0o> hôm qua ko biết anh nào gửi cái bài chạy bootloader của win7
<o0Newbie0o> >.<
<C4NoC> chả hiểu
<C4NoC> thấy cứ nhét đĩa win vào cài
<o0Newbie0o> vậy thì cái trình khởi động của ubuntu em nghĩ sẽ bị mất
<o0Newbie0o> >,<
<C4NoC> mất thì nhét đĩa cài u vào fix grub
<vubuntor600> co ban nao giup minh kiem tra driver ko?
<vubuntor600> help me
<lmq2401> vubuntor600: driver gì?
<vubuntor600> minh vua cai ubuntu len may laptop Asus K42J
<vubuntor600> mminh muon kiem tra xem da day du driver chua thi phai lam sao ban?
<sepdau> mấy bạn có card đồ hoạ ko ?
<sepdau> hình như có cái soft list device thì phải
<vubuntor600>  Radeon  HD 5470
<vubuntor600> co
<sepdau> giống máy mình rồi
<sepdau> của bạn màu gì :D
<vubuntor600> mau den
<vubuntor600> :d
<sepdau> mình màu xanh :D
<vubuntor600> ban cai het driver chua?
<sepdau> mình cài driver cho card là bị lỗi
<vubuntor600> hix
<sepdau> nên mình cứ để vậy xài thôi
<sepdau> nói chung là để vậy là xài ok
<sepdau> nếu cài driver down từ ATi về cái là bị lỗi liền đó
<vubuntor600> nghe nhac, xem film ok chu?
<sepdau> ok hết
<vubuntor600> vay ha?
<vubuntor600> de minh thu phat
<vubuntor600> :D
<vubuntor600> co can cai them phan mem xem video ko ban?
<vubuntor600> tai minh mo len no bao cai them plugin nua
<sepdau> đúng rồi
<sepdau> cài thêm cái bộ codé của nó
<C4NoC> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<sepdau> khoảng 64 mb thì phải
<vubuntor600> thanks
<vubuntor600> ah
<vubuntor600> ban cho minh hoi
<vubuntor600> la cai touch pad nay lam sao disable no nhi?
<vubuntor600> thay hoi bat tien
<n0bawk> dùng synclient
<sepdau> bạn vô
<sepdau> mouse
<n0bawk> gán hot key vào
<sepdau> chọn cái touchpad vô
<n0bawk> ấn phím phát nó tự disable
<n0bawk> ấn phím nữa nó tự enable vào
<vubuntor615> C4NoC: chao ban Ca
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> default có rồi mà
<C4NoC> vubuntor615, hi em
<n0bawk> default là cái của nợ gì?
<C4NoC> :)
<sepdau> cái synclient chưa thử
<vubuntor600> hic
<C4NoC> vubuntor615, mới ngủ dậy hả em
 * vubuntor615 chua gi da chao em la sao :-/
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> lulz
<sepdau> có bác nào cài driver thành công cho Ati 5470 chưa
<sepdau> xin chỉ giáo với
<C4NoC> chi vậy
<C4NoC> bình thường ko xài dc sao
<sepdau> bình thường là cài gói xorg ati phải ko bác
<sepdau> ý em là cài driver của bọn ATI ơ
<sepdau> vì em cứ cài vô là máy em nó xanh đỏ tím vàng phải uninstal mới bình thường
<C4NoC> o+`
<C4NoC> ATI thi` pha?i config ti'
<C4NoC> chu+' thuong ko bao gio cha.y lien :3
<sepdau> how to config bác :d
<sepdau> em đợi câu này lâu rồi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chi.u, bo? ati lau roi
<C4NoC> sepdau, ma` xa`i driver OSS co' sao dau
<C4NoC> co' choi game ko ma` do`i driver kia
<o0Newbie0o> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Feisty Installation Guide - cchtml.com (at wiki.cchtml.com)
<sepdau> ko vì sợ nó render bằng cpu đó
<sepdau> vì temp và temp của cpu lúc nào cũng cao
<sepdau> sợ là nó sử dụng cpu để render và gpu thì vứt không đó
<sepdau> vì mình cũng chưa hiểu lắm về cái này
<n0bawk> :3
<o0Newbie0o> cái này hôm trc mình cũng bị
<o0Newbie0o> nó ăn CPU
<o0Newbie0o> chứ cái ATI nó chả ăn tẹo nào
<o0Newbie0o> nản
<o0Newbie0o> >.<
<o0Newbie0o> ko chịu nổi nhiệt của unity nữa
<C4NoC> :3
<o0Newbie0o> nói chung là thấy bản 10.10 của ubuntu là ổn định
<o0Newbie0o> đỡ phải cấu hình cái ATI làm chi cho mệt
<o0Newbie0o> để time làm việc khác
<vubuntor753> hello everyone
<vubuntor753> giup minh cai adobe flash player cho firefox 4.0 trong ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor753> minh cai ban adobe flash player 10.03 roi
<vubuntor753> ma no ko nhan
<vubuntor753> hic
<C4NoC> cài sao?
<C4NoC> firefox lên 5. 6. rồi
<C4NoC> sao còn 4?
<vubuntor753> minh vua cai ubuntu 11..
<vubuntor753> mac dinh co firefox 4.
<vubuntor753> ma cai adobe flash player ko dc
<C4NoC> cài cách nào?
<vubuntor857> alo cho em hoi em dung unrar-free de giai nen file rar tuy nhien khi giai nen khong the giai nen cac file .doc hay jpg
<vubuntor426> cac ban oi cho minh hoi mot may tinh co the dung ca window lan ubuntu dc ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor426: được bạn à
<vubuntor426> ban oi cho minh hoi lieu nhung phan mem nhu word untrasuft minh co the su dung tren ubuntu nhu window dc ko ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor426: vậy tại sao bạn lại muốn dùng ubuntu?
<_Tux_> vubuntor426: bạn dùng ultra suft để làm gì ?
<_Tux_> FB ?
<vubuntor426> uh
<_Tux_> xài host cũng được mà (nếu không xài https được)
<vubuntor426> minh chan win dow roi
<vubuntor426> nen muon su dung he dieu hanh nguon mo xem sao
<otih_> anh _Tux_ giúp em chút đc ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor426: chán win thì vương vấn word làm gì :), bạn có thể dùng libre ofice hoặc openoffice để thay thế,
<_Tux_> otih_: ?
<Stanley00> _Tux_: cập nhật là đổi dns là vào được FB rồi :D
<o0Newbie0o> openoffice thấy cũng giống word của bác bill mà
<vubuntor426> uh ma ban oi the con cac game tren win dow thi sao minh co the cai tren ubuntu dc ko
<otih_> em dùng pragon partition
<otih_> định dạng phân vùng bt nhưng
<otih_> restart lại là hỏng windows
<otih_> em mới ghost lại w7
<Stanley00> vubuntor426: ubuntu không nên chạy file .exe và .msi, thế chắc bạn hiểu rồi há? :)
<otih_> vừa em fix grub rùi
<otih_> xem hd nhưng chưa làm cho vào đc w7
<o0Newbie0o> [color="red"]vubuntor426: dùng wine nhưng hỗ trợ ít games của win lắm[/color]
<vubuntor426> uh roi
<_Tux_> Stanley00: dùng https với đổi DNS là được mà
<o0Newbie0o> [color="red"]vubuntor426: nếu thích chơi games thì cài thêm win[/color]
<_Tux_> otih_: không PM !
<otih_> vâng
<Stanley00> _Tux_: uhm
<_Tux_> otih_: dùng GParted trong đĩa live Ubuntu mà phân vùng
<otih_> giờ em cần vào đc win 7 đã
<_Tux_> otih_: fix lại grub rồi thì khi update grub nó tự update windows
<_Tux_> rồi vào windows vậy thôi ?
<otih_> ko đc anh ạ
<otih_> vì trước em dùng xp3
<otih_> sau khi lỗi
<otih_> ghost lại w7
<otih_> em fix mbr
<otih_> vào win7 rùi
<otih_> ko nhận ubuntu
<otih_> fix grub lại ko nhận w7
<vubuntor426> ban oi cho minh hoi not neu cai ubuntu chung voi window thi cai ubun vao o rieng ah co the cai chung o voi win dc ko
<otih_> em có sửa trong menu.lst ko thấy hiệu quả gì
<Stanley00> vubuntor426: bạn nên cái riêng để tận dụng tối đa hiệu suất,
<_Tux_> otih_: ubuntu dùng grub2
<_Tux_> lấy đâu ra menu.lst ?
<otih_> em xem tut
<_Tux_> vubuntor426: cài chung là sao ?
<_Tux_> xài Wubi thì nó *ở trọ* trong Windows
<o0Newbie0o> vubuntor426: dùng wubi
<otih_> dùng lệnh sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst đó
<_Tux_> windows tèo Ubuntnu tèo
<otih_> dùng wubi để học thôi
<otih_> còn làm việc và nghiên cứu
<_Tux_> otih_: xài bản Ubuntu nào ?
<otih_> cài riêng ra cho tiện data
<otih_> em dùng 11.04
<otih_> em dùng usb để fix grub vào ubutun bt
<_Tux_> otih_: thế thì lấy đâu menu.lst mà sửa ?
<otih_> vậy à
<_Tux_> !grub2
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<_Tux_> !fix grub
<ubot2`> fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<bksupybot> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2`> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> otih_: link ngay trên
<otih_> cảm ơn anh
<otih_> em đọc chút
<o0Newbie0o> các anh ơi giờ em muốn dùng bootloader của win7 đc ko
<otih_> ở menu boot vẫn cón cái vào win xp
<otih_> hic
<o0Newbie0o> em cài sẵn ubuntu rồi
<o0Newbie0o> giờ cài thêm win7
<o0Newbie0o> chạy bootloader của win7 đc ko?
<Stanley00> o0Newbie0o: cần boot loader của win làm gì?
<_Tux_> otih_: được
<_Tux_> !chainloader
<ubot2`> Factoid 'chainloader' not found
<_Tux_> !chainloader win7
<ubot2`> _Tux_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Tux_> ubot2`: lol
<ubot2`> Factoid 'lol' not found
<Stanley00> _Tux_: =))
<o0Newbie0o> ^^
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: grub4dos
<_Tux_> hoặc dùng EasyBCD
<o0Newbie0o> vâng
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: mà thế là ghost windows là tèo đấy nhá
<o0Newbie0o> để tí em thử cài win7 vào
<_Tux_> chưa kể bootloader của Windows hạn chế tính năng lắm
<otih_> con bot crazy :D
<o0Newbie0o> mải mê cái dota thử tập chơi
<o0Newbie0o> nên em phải cài win7
<o0Newbie0o> nó hạn chế gì hả anh
<Stanley00> o0Newbie0o: ngoài nó ra còn gì nữa không?
<o0Newbie0o> ko ạ
<Stanley00> mình nhơ dota chạy trên wine được rồi thì phải ;)
<o0Newbie0o> chứ linux chạy còn ngon hơn ông bill
<o0Newbie0o> nghe nói bị crash ghê lắm
<o0Newbie0o> mấy ông vndota kêu thế
<o0Newbie0o> nên em cài thêm win vào coi
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: có tính năng nào hay đâu =)
<_Tux_> thua grub toàn tập
<o0Newbie0o> [color="red"]_Tux_: hình như máy anh xài ATI Radeon HD 3600 đúng ko ạ[/color]
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: Không, 4670
<_Tux_> nhưng h thì đang 5630 thì phải
<o0Newbie0o> sao em cài driver trên fedora
<o0Newbie0o> cài xong màn hình chính thì ko sao
<o0Newbie0o> mà cứ vào ứng dụng
 * _Tux_ không xài fedora không biết
<o0Newbie0o> hay trang web
<o0Newbie0o> là bị vỡ hình
<vubuntor290> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor290> em la otih day
<vubuntor290> em vua lam theo huong dang fix grub2 gio
<vubuntor290> restart bi loi nhu sau: Error 15: File not found
<vubuntor290> anh _Tux_ giup em vs
<_Tux_> vubuntor290: nãy chạy update-grub chưa ?
<vubuntor290> roi anh ah
<vubuntor290> quan trong la gio ko vao dc ubuntu nua
<_Tux_> vubuntor290: nó tìm sai kernel và ramdisk ấy mà
<_Tux_> nói chung ca này do can thiệp vào partition
<vubuntor290> gio khac phuc sao anh
<_Tux_> nên nó khá loằng ngoằng và không dành cho người không có kinh nghiệm
<_Tux_> mình hướng dẫn thì nó cũng khá phức tạp
<_Tux_> vubuntor290: bạn chạy LiveCD
<vubuntor290> vang
<_Tux_> rồi cài Team Viewer vào
<vubuntor290> em dang dung live cd
<_Tux_> rồi PM mình ID và pass
<_Tux_> mình remote làm hộ cho nhanh
<vubuntor290> vang
<vubuntor921> @_Tux_: buzz
<vubuntor921> id: 893 499 841
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor921> pass:  7530
<vubuntor921> em la otih__
<Stanley00> vubuntor921: gan thế
<Stanley00> team view mà public thế à :))
<kid__> có nên vào không nhỉ
<vubuntor921> vang :D
<kid__> ;))
<vubuntor921> so chi chu ;))
<kid__> xem ảnh 3x luôn
<vubuntor921> dc chua anh _Tux_
<vubuntor921> ra?nh thi giup em chut
<_Tux_> vubuntor921: đang connect
<vubuntor921> !fix grub2
<ubot2`> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> có vẻ như nó không tìm thấy windows
<_Tux_> :D
<kid__> lolz
<kid__> RIP
<_Tux_> vubuntor921: bạn restart lại xem vào được Ubuntu chưa
<_Tux_> vào được ta tính tiếp
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor921> vang
<vubuntor921> thanks anh
<otih_> @_Tux_: ko vao dc anh ah
<otih_> em dung lenh
<otih_> sudo -i
<otih_> mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt
<otih_> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<_Tux_> otih_: nó báo lỗi gì ?
<otih_> rui restart gio vao lai dc bt
<otih_> van loi do
<otih_> Error 15: File not found
<otih_> gio vao dc roi
<otih_> nhung van chua vao windows dc
<_Tux_> lạ ta ...
<kid__> có khi nào cài window bị lỗi?
<otih_> em ghost ma
<kid__> thử lấy cái đĩa win repair lại coi
<_Tux_> otih_: teamviwer lại /me xem kĩ hơn xem
<otih_> fix mbr windows
<otih_> la vao dc windows
<otih_> nhung lai ko vao dc ubuntu
<kid__> ờ
<_Tux_> otih_: thế fix mbr windows đi
<kid__> sau đó vào live cd để install grub
<_Tux_> rồi xài grub4dos :D
<otih_> :D
<otih_> ax
<otih_> thoi anh qua coi lai em lan nua con
<otih_> coi
<otih_> lan nay private na
<otih_> :">
<otih_> Day la Ubuntu ?
<otih_> vang
<_Tux_> otih_: tưởng không vào được Ubuntu cơ mà ?
<otih_> em lai vao dc roi
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> otih_: tức là vào được ubuntu rồi
<_Tux_> nhưng chưa vào được windows chứ gì ?
<otih_> van
<otih_> vang
<_Tux_> otih_: thế thì dễ giải quyết
<o0Newbie0o> otih_: bạn đút đĩa win vào
<o0Newbie0o> repair lại
<o0Newbie0o> okies liền
<o0Newbie0o> ko  thì đút đĩa win vào
<o0Newbie0o> vào Command Promt
<o0Newbie0o> gõ lệnh bootrec /rebuildbcd
<o0Newbie0o> tiếp theo ấn yes
<o0Newbie0o> rồi để win nó sửa lại bootloader
<vubuntor442> em la otih day :D
<_Tux_> ờ
<vubuntor442> @_Tux_: khong dc anh ah
<vubuntor442> nhung gio dc rui
<vubuntor442> ;))
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> ổn rồi chứ gì
<vubuntor442> lam nhu anh khong dc that ma
<vubuntor442> nhung sua
<vubuntor442> trong file grub.cfm
<vubuntor442> la dc
<_Tux_> sửa chỗ mô
<_Tux_> thì mình sửa cái đó mà
<vubuntor442> sua cho do'
<_Tux_> sá»­a UUID ?
<vubuntor442> nhung em xoa het di
<vubuntor442> menuentry "Microsoft BillGates v1.0(on /dev/sda1)" {
<_Tux_> uhm, kệ miễn được là được
<vubuntor442> 	set root=(hd0,1)
<vubuntor442> 	chainloader +1
<vubuntor442> do'
<vubuntor442> em sua thanh nhu the
<vubuntor442> dc luon
<_Tux_> (thì khác gì /dev/sda, msdos1 đâu
<vubuntor442> em cung ko biet
<vubuntor442> no bao loi
<_Tux_> lỗi gì nhỉ
<_Tux_> chÆ°a insmod part_msdos
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor442> device format "/dev,sda,msdos1" invalid musbe
<_Tux_> sao lại có dấu , ta
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor442> (f|h) dN, with 0 <=N<128
<vubuntor442> khi click vo vao menu
<vubuntor442> bao loi ma`
<vubuntor442> anh
<_Tux_> ok. vậy là xong
<vubuntor442> gio em dang o windowsn rui :D
<vubuntor442> vang xong
<vubuntor442> thanks anh!
<_Tux_> nãy dùng team viewer chậm vãi
<vubuntor442> vang
<vubuntor442> utuntu cua em lai giua grub vs grub2.0 sao ay  nhi
<vubuntor442> chac ver1.5 :D
<Stanley00> _Tux_: vậy mai mốt dùng ssh mà support cho nhanh :))
<vubuntor442> may ong anh dan UG ah :D
<_Tux_> Stanley00: cấu hình được ssh xong
<_Tux_> thì xài luôn Team viewer cho nhanh
<Stanley00> just kidding ;))
<vubuntor722> chào mọi người
<vubuntor722> mình nhờ các bạn tí đc chứ
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor722
<ubot2`> vubuntor722: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor722> mình muốn cài 1 chương trình vào ubuntu
<vubuntor722> mà loay hoay chưa làm xong
<Stanley00> bạn cần cài chương trình gì?
<vubuntor722> http://openvswitch.org/ mình cần cài cái này
<bksupybot> Title: Open vSwitch (at openvswitch.org)
<vubuntor722> mình mới dùng Ubuntu đc mấy ngày nên chưa hiểu rõ cho lắm
<_Tux_> .g openvswitch ubuntu deb file
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://openvswitch.org/pipermail/dev/2011-June/009559.html
<bksupybot> Title: [ovs-dev] [linux-3.0 4/5] configure: Change --with-l26 to --with-linux. (at openvswitch.org)
 * Stanley00 rút thôi, chưa thử build source bao giờ...
<vubuntor722> ủa
<vubuntor722> sao các bạn
<vubuntor722> :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor722: có lẽ bạn nên qua #ubuntu để hỏi đi, bên đó có nhiều cao thủ hơn :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-06
<biggy> hi
<vubuntor074> hi all
<biggy> hi
<khanhpt> n
<vubuntor809> cac bro cho minh hoi cach cai code xem video trong ubuntu 11
<C4NoC> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor809, cài vlc, hay mplayer vào
<codai2810> :|
<codai2810> khanhpt: ping ping
<vubuntor488> Khi mình mở virtual box thì bị lỗi này: "VT-x is not available. (VERR_VMX_NO_VMX)"
<vubuntor655> cac bac giup em voi
<vubuntor655> hix
<vubuntor655> em cai cai x-unikey
<vubuntor655> no bi loi
<vubuntor655> needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<vubuntor655> the la gio cu go lenh apt-get
<vubuntor655> la no cu len cai loi do
<vubuntor655> co ai giup em fix cai loi apt-get dc ko
<vubuntor655> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package x-unikey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<vubuntor655> moi lan go lenh apt-get la no cu ra cai do
<vubuntor655> mac du em ko cai x-unikey nua
<vubuntor655> hix
<vubuntor655> please help me
<vubuntor655> co bac nao giup em voi
<vubuntor655> gio em ko the cai dc cai gi bang lenh get-apt nua
<vubuntor655> hic
<o0Newbie0o> tự nhiên máy mất con trỏ chuột chơi
<o0Newbie0o> :((
<o0Newbie0o> loay hoay 1 hồi nó lại hiện lại
<o0Newbie0o> :))
<hieuykhoa> he he
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-07
<shockvalue_ii> zzz...
<vubuntor956> whois ubot2
<n0bawk> !ubot2
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ubot2' not found
<vubuntor956> USER
<Chat1495> chao anh em
<vubuntor956> index End
<vubuntor388> hi
<vubuntor388> cac ban cho minh hoi trong cau lenh shell script nay
<vubuntor388> date=`date+%F-%H-%M-%S` echo $date
<vubuntor388> no bi sai o cho nao
<C4NoC> man date
<vubuntor388> hix no bat update
<vubuntor388> minh update roi nhung ko dc
<oiaii> #ubunxu-vn
<vubuntor384> Xin duoc tu van!?
<n0bawk> .dict "tu van"
<bkphenny> IOError: [Errno socket error] (104, 'Connection reset by peer') (file "/usr/lib/python2.4/socket.py", line 325, in readline)
<n0bawk> xin được tự vẫn hả?
<vubuntor384> ok!
<vubuntor384> Minh cài Ubuntu  10.4 thì yeu cau phan vung the nao hả a?
<n0bawk> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor384: mời đọc cái đó
<vubuntor384> Hix, minh doc roi
<vubuntor384> minh tao phan vùng ext3
<vubuntor384> nhung khi cài thì ko co hop thoai nao cho chọn phần vùng Ext3 hiện lên cả!
<C4NoC> sao ko?
<vubuntor384> ko anh ah!
<C4NoC> tạo partiotion mới chưa?
<vubuntor384> rat tiếc
<C4NoC> chọn format
<C4NoC> rồi mới có ext3
<C4NoC> giờ xài ext4
<vubuntor384> may minhcau hinh cao ko cần tạo Swap, dung ko vay?
<C4NoC> Ram nhiêu?
<vubuntor384> nhưng ổ cứng mình ko có tùy chọn Ext4!
<vubuntor384> dĩ nhiên mình tạo và đinh dạng ph vung Ext3 rồi mà
<vubuntor388> cho em hoi
<vubuntor388> if [!-d ${FOL}]
<vubuntor388> lenh nay sai o dau ha anh
<vubuntor384> 2G
<C4NoC> vubuntor388, bài tập à, tự làm đi
<vubuntor388> hix hix
<vubuntor388> em tim mai ko biet loi o dau
<vubuntor384> Chan ghe
<C4NoC> vubuntor384, sao chán?
<C4NoC> cài đến chỗ nào mà ko có cái đó?
<vubuntor384> Giao diện hỗ trợ này rối quá!
<C4NoC> rối gì đâu?
<vubuntor384> Nguoi nay hoi nguoi kia hoi lungtung
<vubuntor384> admin tra loi minh dc gi dau?
<vubuntor384> tóm lại mình hỏi: admin da cài Ubuntu 10.4 chưa vậy?
<C4NoC> khanhpt, kìa, có người hỏi cài 10.04 chưa kìa
<kid__> vubuntor384: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Huong_dan_phan_vung-h4.jpg
<kid__> doc bg di
<kid__> no chi tiet roi ma
<vubuntor388> if [!-d ${FOL} ]
<vubuntor388> giup em lenh nay voi
<vubuntor388> no bao loi :(
<n0bawk> báo lỗi thì xoá nó đi :))
<vubuntor388> hixhix
<vubuntor388> if [!-d ${FOL}] 		then 		mkdir -p ${FOL} 		chmod 777 ${FOL}
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor388: thiếu khoảng trắng
<vubuntor388> no chi bao loi if [!-d ${FOL}] thoi anh ah
<vubuntor521> XIN CHO MÌNH HỎI
<vubuntor521> UBUNTU 10.04 MAC ĐINH KO CÓ PHIÊN BẢN TIẾT VIỆT PHẢI KO AH?
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor521> NGGIA4 LÀ MUỐN XÀI GD TIẾNG VIỆT PHẢI CÀI RIÊNG?
<vubuntor521> CHỌN TRONG MỤC LANGUAGE SUPPORT PHẢI KO AH?
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> vào đó chọn tiếng tiệt
<C4NoC> việt*
<C4NoC> tự nó cài
<C4NoC> vubuntor521, bỏ caplock đi
<vubuntor521> Thanks! nhưng mà sao nó cú treo hoài? máy mình cấu hình cũng cao (cửa sổ  language & text cứ mờ)???
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là sao
<o0Newbie0o> ?
<vubuntor521> nảy giờ hon 30ph roi do! các ứng dựng khác chay vẫn binh thuong?
<o0Newbie0o> mình đang xài 10.04
<o0Newbie0o> tiếng việt hoa hết cả mắt
<o0Newbie0o> ^^
<vubuntor521> nghia la chon phan tiếng Việt xong là cua so cai dat cu bi treo hoài (hay nó dang cài dat?)
<C4NoC> chắc đang cài
<vubuntor521> thuong thi khoang bao lau anh?
<C4NoC> vubuntor521, nó có hiện cửa sồ nhập pass ko?
<vubuntor521> ko anh ah?
<C4NoC> vubuntor521, tùy mạng
<vubuntor521> luc chinh vai muc trong admin thi vao pass roi!
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor521> mang minh cung tot! hay tại lỗi Ubuntu?
<C4NoC> đổi coi xài repo nào
<vubuntor521> repo là gì ah?
<vubuntor061> alo
<Stanley00> vubuntor521: là nơi bạn sẽ tải phần mềm về
<vubuntor061> cac pro giup em voi
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor061
<ubot2`> vubuntor061: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor061> em cai jdk bang len apt-get sun-jdk6...
<vubuntor061> nhung toi luc no ra cai configure gi do
<vubuntor061> co chu <ok>
<vubuntor061> ma em click ko dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor061: bạn dùng nút tab để chuyển tới đó
<Stanley00> vubuntor061: terminal mà, chỉ nhấn thôi, không click được đâu :D
<vubuntor061> :d
<vubuntor061> oi
<vubuntor061> thanks pro very much
<vubuntor061> :d
<vubuntor061> em moi lam wen ubuntu
<vubuntor061> nen ga lem
<Stanley00> vubuntor061: hmm, /me chỉ là gà thôi :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor061: btw, welcome to ubuntu ;)
<vubuntor061> :d
<vubuntor061> cong nhan ubuntu viet nam co cho nay thiet la hay
<vubuntor061> co ho tro truc tuyen
<vubuntor061> ko biet gi thi vao day hoi la ra
<vubuntor061> that huu ich
<Stanley00> uhm, /me cũng nhờ Ubuntu mới biết tới IRC, chứ đó giờ toàn yahoo :))
<vubuntor061> IRC la gi the?
<Stanley00> vubuntor061: là cái bạn đang chat nè
<vubuntor061> vay ha?
<vubuntor061> :d
<vubuntor061> gio minh muon chay cai nay tren may minh dc ko?
<vubuntor061> vi dang chay tren firefox
<Stanley00> vubuntor061: bạn có thể dùng pidgin, hoặc chuyên dùng hơn là xchat để chat irc, trên forum có hướng dẫn chat irc trên pidgin đấy
<Stanley00> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=1270 <= hướng dẫn chat trên pidgin
<bksupybot> Title: Cách sử dụng irc chat và mailing list của Ubuntu-VN - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor061> thanks
<vubuntor286> hi mọi người
<C4NoC> :3
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: hi
<vubuntor286> không biết mọi người có thể giúp mình một chút về virtualbox đc ko nhỉ
<vubuntor286> Vấn đề của mình là như thế này
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, giúp được thì mọi người sẽ giúp thôi
<vubuntor286> mình có máy thật chạy Ubuntu set ip static
<vubuntor286> máy ảo chạy CentOS set ip cùng mạng với máy thật
<vubuntor286> hai máy nối với nhau quá cơ chế Bridge
<vubuntor286> máy thật ko kết nối internet hay bất cứ một mạng nào cả
<vubuntor286> dù đã đặt ip cùng mạng, tắt fw nhưng ko hiểu sao mình vẫn ko ping đc
<vubuntor286> 2 máy với nhau
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: nếu muốn nối 2 máy với nhau, mà máy thật không nối mạng, bạn nên dùng mạng kiểu host-only ấy
<vubuntor286> "nên" là sao bạn
<vubuntor286> nghĩa là ko có mạng thì ko thể Bridge à
<Stanley00> bởi vì bridge cần có một switch hay hub vật lý thì mới nối được hay sao ấy
<vubuntor286> hÆ°m
<vubuntor286> không biết có bạn nào có câu trả lời chắc chắn hơn ko nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: sao bạn không thử gợi ý của mình trong khi chờ đợi nhỉ? ;)
<vubuntor286> ừm
<vubuntor286> cách đó thì mình có biết
<vubuntor286> mình cũng đã thử :P và đúng là được thật
<o0Newbie0o> vậy sao cần câu trả lời khác
<vubuntor286> nhưng mình thắc mắc tài liệu trên vmware có nói
<vubuntor286> có thể đặt ip static cho 2 máy khi nối bridge và 2 máy có thể kết nối đc với nhau
<Stanley00> vmware? đây là vbox mà :))
<vubuntor286> ừ
<vubuntor286> nhưng cơ chế Bridge thì Vmware hay virtualbõ thì cũng như nhau chứ
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: với lại bạn đã thử những gì vmware nói chưa?
<vubuntor286> cũng đã thử trên máy tính của bạn mình
<vubuntor286> cũng ko đc như trên vbox
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: vậy chắc là bạn đã hiểu nhầm câu nói đó rồi, vì bridge thì máy ảo sẽ dùng card thật để kết nối, do đó giống như có một máy thật nữa trong mạng, và cần phải có switch hoặc hub vật lý thật để nối.
<vubuntor286> cái kiểu mà ko có kết nối với internet hay bất cứ một mạng nào
<vubuntor286> có phải nó như là 2 máy tính nối trực tiếp với nhau phải ko bạn?
<vubuntor286> ko qua modem hay switch mà chỉ có một cọng cáp phải ko nhỉ
<Stanley00> "cái kiểu mà ko có kết nối với internet hay bất cứ một mạng nào" <= không hiểu câu này của bạn lắm?
<vubuntor286> ý là chỉ có máy thật, máy ảo nhưng máy thật ko nối ra internet hay với một thiết bị nào khác í
<Stanley00> ý bạn là cơ chế host-only của vbox ấy à?
<vubuntor286> ko cơ chế Bridge í bạn
<vubuntor286> hÆ°m hÆ°m
<Stanley00> bridge thì cần một cọng cáp, và một switch nữa.
<vubuntor286> ừ cho là vậy đi nhưng ý mình là nếu mô hình chỉ 1 thật, 1 ảo, và Bridge thì nó có giống 2 thật +1 cable ko nhỉ
<vubuntor286> vì mình nhớ là nếu 2 máy thật với 1 cọng cáp mình vẫn có thể kết nối với nhau đc mà
<Stanley00> nhưng nó không phải giống với bridge,
<vubuntor286> hÆ°m hÆ°m
<vubuntor286> ý bạn là nó giống host-only pà
<Stanley00> mình nghĩ, nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu thêm, manual của vbox khá là hay đấy ;)
<vubuntor286> Æ°m
<vubuntor286> mình cũng đang đọc nhưng vốn tiếng hơi yếu :P
<vubuntor286> dù sao cũng rất cám ơn bạn đã support nhiệt tình :)
<Stanley00> yw
<vubuntor286> hi
<vubuntor286> ko biết bạn Stanley00 có còn ở đó ko nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: sao bạn?
<vubuntor286> :)
<vubuntor286> mình mới phát hiện ra 1 điều
<vubuntor286> là switch và bridge thì cơ chế nó vẫn tương tự nhau chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor286> vì thế nếu ko có switch thì có bridge có sao đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor286> :-/
<vubuntor286> nếu ta để chế độ Bridge thì có thể hiểu là máy thật và máy ảo kết nối với nhau qua 1 cái Bridge
<vubuntor286> đúng ko nhỉ ?
<Stanley00> mình lại nghĩ là nó sẽ bắt cầu cái card thật trên máy thật vào máy ảo?
<vubuntor286> ừm
<vubuntor286> thì nó sẽ nối cái card thật trên máy thật với cái card trên máy ảo :)
<vubuntor286> vì thế mình mới nghĩ là nếu nối như vậy thì switch hay bridge ở trường hợp 2 máy là như nhau phải ko
<Stanley00> "bắt cầu" nghĩa là cái máy ảo sẽ dùng cái card trên máy thật làm card mạng của máy ảo, chứ không phải là connect <= mình nghĩ thế đấy
<vubuntor286> mình lại nghĩ là máy thật sử dụng card thật kết nối với 1 cái bridge sau đó bridge lại kết nối với card của máy ảo
<vubuntor286> NIC (máy thật)====>Bridge<=======NIC(máy ảo)
<Stanley00> thôi, mình xin dừng tại đây, trình độ mình chỉ đến thế thôi.
<vubuntor286> hÆ°m
<vubuntor286> tks bạn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor286> :)
<Stanley00> bạn có thể /join #vnluser, bên đó có nhiều siêu nhân lắm, bạn có thể trao đổi thêm
<Stanley00> thân
<vubuntor286> ủa cái đó là diễn đàn gì vậy bạn
<Stanley00> #vnluser => vietnamese linux user
<Stanley00> còn nhiều tên khác nữa, join vào, bạn nhìn topic sẽ biết ;)
<Kid--> hf
<quangteospk> he-lo mọi người
<quangteospk> ko bít có ai rảnh ko cho em lật lại vấn đề hồi chiều với :)
<quangteospk> ~X(
<C4NoC> wut?
<quangteospk> là thế này
<quangteospk> e có một máy thật chạy Ubuntu
<quangteospk> 1 máy ảo chạy CentOS trên Virtualbox
<quangteospk> 2 máy được nối với nhau qua cơ chế Bridge của Vbox
<quangteospk> ngoài ra máy thật ko còn kết nối với một thiết bị nào khác nữa
<quangteospk> mô hình chỉ có vậy
<quangteospk> sau đó em set ip static cho 2 máy đó cùng địa chỉ mạng
<quangteospk> vấn đề ở đầy là dù ip cũng địa chỉ mạng nhưng 2 máy vẫn ko thể ping đc với nhau
<quangteospk> đã tắt hết FW rồi :)
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> có cắm dây mạng ko?
<quangteospk> ko
<quangteospk> chỉ có máy thật máy ảo thôi bạn à
<C4NoC> cắm vào máy thật á
<C4NoC> thế thì kiếm cái switch , hay cái gì đó
<C4NoC> cắm vào
<quangteospk> ko có kết nối với một thiết bị nào khác nữa
<quangteospk> cắm vào máy thật là sao
<quangteospk> ??
<quangteospk> ý mình là
<quangteospk> nếu với mô hình đó
<C4NoC> cắm đi rồi biết
<quangteospk> liệu 2 máy có thể ping với nhau đc ko
<C4NoC> dc
<quangteospk> hay bắt buộc phải có một switch
<C4NoC> nhưng phải cắm dây
<quangteospk> nghĩa là có thể ping nhưng máy thật phải kết nối tới một switch phải ko bạn
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> bridge phải thế
<quangteospk> nếu vậy rất mong bạn có thể giải thích chút xíu tại sao lại như vậy đc ko
<quangteospk> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/3007/image010e.png
<quangteospk> vì theo mình nghĩ 2 máy tính nối với nhau qua Bridge thì chỉ cần cùng NETID là có thẻ ping rồi chứ nhỉ
<C4NoC> đó là lý thuyết
<quangteospk> mình chưa rõ lắm
<quangteospk> vậy nếu 2 máy thật nối với nhau trực tiếp bằng 1 cọng cáp có liên lạc đc với nhau ko
<C4NoC> bridge, card mạng
<C4NoC> mà ko cắm dây
<C4NoC> nó ko up lên
<C4NoC> lấy gì chạy
<C4NoC> muốn ping nhau
<C4NoC> thì cài host only
<C4NoC> nhanh gọn
<quangteospk> ừm
<quangteospk> mình có biết
<quangteospk> host-only là đc nhưng vẫn thắc mắc chỗ Bridge
<C4NoC> cài 2 cái thử
<C4NoC> mỗi lần cài xong 1 cái
<quangteospk> hÆ°m hÆ°m
<C4NoC> chạy cái này
<C4NoC> brctl
<C4NoC> hình như thế
<quangteospk> brclt là gì vậy bạn
<C4NoC> cài vào
<C4NoC> chạy đi rồi biết
<C4NoC> sau mỗi lần cài 1 loại
<vubuntor633> chao moi nguoi co ai khong
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-08
<vubuntor585> em đang xài ubuntu 10.04, nghe nhac từ file mp3 sẵn trên máy thì OK. Nhưng nghe online (zing mp3) hay em phim online đều bị báo lỗi. Xin cho hỏi máy e bị thiếu tool hỗ trợ gì?
<vubuntor585> alo, help me>>>
<quangteospk> bạn đã cài Flash-Plugin chưa
<vubuntor585> cài rồi, nhưng xem youtobe thì báo là: "all error occuited, please try to again". giờ sao ta?
<quangteospk> bạn thử clear toàn bộ history của trình duêttj
<quangteospk> rồi thử lại xem
<quangteospk> lỗi này ko phải do Ubuntu đâu :)
<vubuntor585> ok em đang thử
<vubuntor585> vẫn báolỗi , chính xác là: an error occurred, please try to again?
<vubuntor585> codec cho nó là gì nhỉ?
<quangteospk> bạn đang xài trình duyệt j vậy
<quangteospk> FF hay Chrome
<vubuntor585> ff
<quangteospk> ừm
<quangteospk> Vấn đề này có thể là di Flash ko tương thích
<quangteospk> Flash chưa đc update
<quangteospk> trình duyệt chưa update hoặc trình duyệt ko tương thích
<quangteospk> bạn thử gỡ flash đi rồi cài lại xem sao
<quangteospk> lúc cài bạn cài flash như thế nào vậy :)
<quangteospk> bạn thử làm như thế này xem có kết quả j ko nhé
<quangteospk> Tools" -> "Clear Recent History" -> "Everything"
<U4MAllOfMe> chào cả nhà.
<U4MAllOfMe> cho mình hỏi là làm sao duyệt tới 1 phân vùng khác ngoài phân vùng hệ thống
<U4MAllOfMe> vd: ổ D:\
<quangteospk> <U4MAllOfMe> bạn cài xong xong với Windowns à
<U4MAllOfMe> uhm
<quangteospk> thế thì chỉ việc Mount nó thôi
<U4MAllOfMe> vậy là phải mount các phân vùng khác hả?
<quangteospk> sau khi mount thì nó lằm trong /media đó
<quangteospk> ừm đúng rồi bạn
<U4MAllOfMe> thanks bạn!
<U4MAllOfMe> ah
<U4MAllOfMe> làm sao để biết phân vùng đó là gì?
<U4MAllOfMe> mình dùng lệnh fdisk -l mà ko thấy gì hết
<quangteospk> đúng là dùng fdisk -l rồi
<U4MAllOfMe> hix
<quangteospk> vậy nó có báo gì ko
<U4MAllOfMe> ko thấy gì hết
<quangteospk> lệnh này bạn phải chạy với quền root nha
<U4MAllOfMe> để mình thử lại xem
<U4MAllOfMe> :d
<U4MAllOfMe> oh
<U4MAllOfMe> :d
<U4MAllOfMe> dc rồi
<U4MAllOfMe> thanks
<vubuntor052> các bác cho hỏi xem có cái hệ điều hành nào mà chạy độc lập trên usb ko,.
<minhthong> vubuntor052, chrom OS
<vubuntor052> tức là vừa chạy window vừa chạy chrome os khi cắm usb vào hả bạn?
<minhthong> ko
<vubuntor052> hay là boot từ usb
<minhthong> tức là USB là 1 hđh riêng
<minhthong> cắm vào mở máy là chạy
<vubuntor052> thế thì dùng ubuntu cũng đc mà
<minhthong> boot từ usb
<minhthong> uh
<minhthong> chạy 2 HĐH 1 lúc thì chỉ có chạy máy ảo thôi
<vubuntor052> uh,thế mà mình ko nghĩ ra
<minhthong> vubuntor052, :| bó tay
<vubuntor052> bó tay cái gì
<vubuntor052> ko nhớ thì mới lên đây hỏi chứ
<minhthong> ý là câu cảm thán đó.
<minhthong> ko có nói gì bạn đâu
<vubuntor052> uh,mình định chạy khi click vào usb là vào 1 hệ điều hành khác
<vubuntor052> vì mình có 1 cái ổ cứng ngoài,sang làm việc cho đối tác cắm vào máy chúng nó,dính virus hỏng hết file của mình
<minhthong> cho nên bạn muốn chạy ubuntu trên usb
<minhthong> ?
<vubuntor052> uh,nên virus chúng nó chạy qua usb của mình cũng chả sống nổi
<minhthong> theo mình thì máy nhà nên xài linux
<minhthong> vì usb có virus thì vào máy nhà cũng ko ảnh hưởng
<vubuntor052> máy nhà thì dùng 2 win và linux rồi
<minhthong> uh
<minhthong> bạn làm nghề gì?
<vubuntor052> hi,mình học cntt
<minhthong> đang học hả?
<vubuntor052> uh
<vubuntor052> làm thêm ngoài giờ,đi cài đặt máy tính,
<minhthong> oh vậy mà tưởng kinh doanh với nc ngoài chứ
<minhthong> bạn học năm máy rồi?
<minhthong> rảnh rỗi vào vnluser chơi
<vubuntor052> vừa hết năm 1 đang học năm 2
<minhthong> à ra thế
<quangteospk> hí hí cho hỏi cái vnluser là cái j vậy
<vubuntor052> trước có vào mấy lần nhưng thấy bác nào cũng bận việc cả
<minhthong> trang đó là trang tán dóc
<minhthong> giống như mình đang nc với bạn vậy nè
<quangteospk> mình thấy memb join vô bên đó cũng như bên này
<minhthong> uh thì vào cả 2
<quangteospk> có thấy thành viên nào khác đâu
<minhthong> tại trang này là trang để hỏi về linux
<minhthong> còn trang kia là trang để tán dóc
<quangteospk> hôm qua mình có thảo luận 1 câu hỏi trên này thì có bạn nói qua đó
<quangteospk> sẽ có nhiều cao thủ hơn
<vubuntor052> mình có tìm được máy cái os trên usb : slax,puredyne,goos nhưng đều là boot usb
<C4NoC> trên usb?
<minhthong> đương nhiên
<C4NoC> muốn cài cái gì chả dc
<minhthong> chứ hỏi bạn 1 HĐH chạy bằng cái gì?
<minhthong> CPU chỉ boot duy nhất 1 partition để chạy 1 HĐH thôi
<vubuntor052> uh,cái đó mình biết
<minhthong> làm sao có thể vừa boot USB vừa boot hard disk đc
<vubuntor052> thế cái máy ảo có bảo vệ đc cái usb ko
<minhthong> đc
<quangteospk> tò mò 1 chút, bảo vệ cái usb là sao??
<vubuntor052> uh,cảm ơn bạn đã giúp
<C4NoC> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_Arch_Linux_on_a_USB_key
<bksupybot> Title: Installing Arch Linux on a USB key - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<minhthong> quangteospk, ý bạn đó là ko cho virus chạy vô ý mà
<C4NoC> đó
<quangteospk> vậy tò mò thêm 1 tí
<quangteospk> nếu cài 1 OS lên USB ví dụ ta cắm vô 1 máy Windows thì OS trên usb đó nó coi như các file bt
<quangteospk> vẫn bị lây nhiễm chứ nhỉ
<quangteospk> vì phải phụ thuộc vào OS đang chạy chứ
<minhthong> tất nhiên
<minhthong> quangteospk, nên bạn này mới dùng giải pháp máy ảo linux
<quangteospk> có bạn nào cài ArchLinux cho mình hỏi chút xíu
<C4NoC> seo
<quangteospk> khi cài í
<quangteospk> có phần config để chọn server
<quangteospk> ko biết các bạn chọn server ở đâu nhỉ
<quangteospk> chứ mình thấy chọn ở TW sao tốc độ chậm quá
<quangteospk> cài 1 phần mềm mà tốc độ tính bằng Byte/s thì nãn quá
<C4NoC> thì kiếm chỗ nào nhanh hơn
<C4NoC> thử đi
<C4NoC> lên wiki nó mà đọc
<quangteospk> mình đã thử ở một số server khác nhưng tốc độ vẫn rất tệ
<kid__> quangteospk: chọn best server ý
<vubuntor622> hi
<vubuntor622> co ai giup tui voi
<vubuntor622> Fix loi VLC on Back TRack 5
<vubuntor622> alo
<CoconutCrab> dùng backtrack thì tốt nhất tự fix :-\
<vubuntor622> co link nao huong dan ko?
<CoconutCrab> -> google thôi :]
<vubuntor419> Sau khi mình cài U bằng wubi ( khá ổn ) thấy U khá hay mình quyết định cài bằng live usb. nhưng sau khi boot usb thành công . nó load U 1 time rồi màn hình bị xẹt kiểu như treo và ko vào đc phần cài.mình có tìm hiểu trên wiki và 4rum thỳ nghĩ đây là lỗi do driver( mình dùng nvidia gt 240) . h mình khắc phục lỗi này ntn ? các bạn giúp mình nhé tks
<Stanley00> vubuntor419: bạn có test thử bằng liveCD trước khi cài không?
<o0Newbie0o> Stanley00, sao cái ibus nó tậm tịt thế bạn nhỉ
<o0Newbie0o> lúc đc lúc ko
<o0Newbie0o> nháy nháy liên tục
<Stanley00> o0Newbie0o: ai biết đâu, ít khi dùng ibus gõ tiếng việt lắm,
 * Stanley00 ít chat chit mà ;)
<o0Newbie0o> :))
<o0Newbie0o> Stanley00, đang dùng scim à?
<Stanley00> cũng ibus thôi, nhưng ít khi Ctrl+space :d
<o0Newbie0o> :D
<o0Newbie0o> mà ấn Ctrl+space nhiều nó tự nhiên tắt cái volume đi
<o0Newbie0o> bực mình thật
<Stanley00> :))
<vubuntor729> Mọi người cho em hỏi là Ubuntu 11.04 Server có thể cài = usb được ko ạ
<nobawk> được
<Stanley00> vubuntor729: nếu bạn burn ra usb được thì cài được thôi ;)
<Stanley00> nobawk: cơ mà không biết cái server đó có GUI không ta?
<vubuntor729> Em burn ra = cái universal usb instaler gì đóa
<nobawk> mặc định ko có
<Stanley00> nobawk: thanks, đó giờ /me toàn dùng bản desktop để cài :))
<nobawk> sẹc vơ cả đời có bao h cần màn hình đâu
<nobawk> mà GUI làm gì :))
<nobawk> chỉ cần màn hình + bàn phím mỗi lúc cài :))
<vubuntor729> tại em định cài xem nó hình dáng thế nào :d
<nobawk> vubuntor729: thế thôi bỏ đi
<nobawk> chỉ để xem hình dáng thì phí lắm :))
<vubuntor729> >"<
<Stanley00> nobawk: tại trên forum có người hỏi cần custom cái server.iso này, nên hỏi cho biết ấy mà :)
<nobawk> ờ
<vubuntor083> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-X5knywAlWEU/TmjQtrGRCTI/AAAAAAAAAbw/BZZeC_Ogh8k/s800/Untitled.jpg
<vubuntor083> mọi người xem hộ em cấu hình này có cài được opensuse 11.4 ko ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor083: sao không xem cái requiment của nó cho nhanh ;)
<CoconutCrab> thừa sức
<vubuntor083> em xem thì là được nhưng mà chạy thử open live kde thì nó giật lắm
<vubuntor083> em cài từ usb
<CoconutCrab> card đồ họa
<vubuntor083> card đồ họa phải như nào mới cài được cái này ạ :-?
<CoconutCrab> card ghẻ
<CoconutCrab> càng ghẻ càng tốt
<CoconutCrab> của intel ấy
<C4NoC> cái gì?
<vubuntor083> của em intel 946gz express chipset family
<vubuntor083> có đúng đấy là card đồ họa ko nhỉ :D
<CoconutCrab> dxdiag
<CoconutCrab> xem phần display
<vubuntor083> vâng em xem ở đấy mà
<CoconutCrab> thế là cạc onboard
<CoconutCrab> vậy phải chạy tốt chứ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor083> lúc đầu em dùng cái usb kingston cài iso vào rất nhanh thì thậm chí ko chạy thử open lẫn install được
<CoconutCrab> chắc ghi lỗi
<vubuntor083> em search trên mạng thấy ng ta bảo là phải chỉnh tốc độ ghi đĩa chậm xuống (dùng cho ai ghi đĩa)
<vubuntor083> nên lấy con jetflash ghẻ ra :))
<vubuntor083> nó ghi chậm hơn hẳn
<vubuntor083> nhưng mà chỉ open đuọc
<vubuntor083> còn install vẫn trắng xóa màn hình
<vubuntor083> em dùng desktop ko có ổ ghi đĩa :((
<vubuntor083> điên quá
<CoconutCrab> dùng usb tốt mà
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> dùng unetbootin?
<vubuntor083> ko ạ
<vubuntor083> em dùng image writer
<vubuntor083> như hướng dẫn ở trang chủ ấy ạ
<CoconutCrab> dùng thử unetbootin xem
<CoconutCrab> format usb dạng fat32
<vubuntor083> ok để em thử xem sao
<vubuntor083> lúc trc cài em ko format
<vubuntor083> tại thấy nó tự format hay sao ấy
<vubuntor132> mọi người ơi, có ai bik cài compiz cho ubuntu 11.04 ko chỉ mình với
<Stanley00> vubuntor132: compiz cài mặc định rồi mà,
<Stanley00> cài thêm gói compizconfig... nữa đẻ chỉnh sử thôi ;)
<vubuntor132> cài compizconfig như thế nào bạn
<vubuntor132> mình mới học ubuntu ak
<Stanley00> mở ubuntu software center và search thôi :D
<vubuntor132> search là compizconfig hả bạn
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor132> mình muốn làm hiệu ứng lửa ý mà
<vubuntor132> =]
<quangteospk> hú hú có bác nào ở đây ko
<CoconutCrab> nope
<quangteospk> chả hiểu sao em cài wireshark vô nó ko có cái card nào để bắt gói tin :|
<CoconutCrab> chưa để monitor
<CoconutCrab> hoặc phải chạy dạng root
<quangteospk> chưa để monitor là sao hả bác
<C4NoC> chạy root
<quangteospk> ồ yeah em đã làm được rồi
<quangteospk> :) thế mà lâu nay cứ nghĩ là nó ko nhận đc card cớ chứ :|
<minhthong> mấy bác cho em hỏi cách đọc gói tin sau khi bắt đi
<minhthong> ví dụ 1 thằng trong mạng lan nó đang đăng nhập email
<minhthong> em bắt đc gói tin nhưng ko đọc đc password
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-09
<vubuntor175> Alo có ai rành libre ko
<vubuntor175> tớ muốn hỏi cái libre calc
<vubuntor175> chỗ phần khay để chọn các sheet
<vubuntor175> nó bé như cái mắt muỗi
<vubuntor175> tớ muốn cho to lên như nào nhỉ
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> kéo nó ra
<C4NoC> phóng to màn hình ra
<quangteospk> chắc chi có cái cách phóng to màn hình ra ;;)
<quangteospk> toạch phóng cũng ko xi nhê ;;)
 * C4NoC thấy nó to mà
<quangteospk> cái thanh chứa các sheet cơ mà bác
<quangteospk> default rồi :|
<C4NoC> to mà
<C4NoC> cầm resize dc nữa
<C4NoC> kéo cái khung chỗ đó cho nó dài ra
<vubuntor175> bé đúng bằng cái đầu móng tay
<vubuntor175> thò chuột vào
<vubuntor175> chả thấy động đậy j cả
<vubuntor175> hi
<C4NoC> cho cái cửa sổ nó to lên
<vubuntor175> maximum
<vubuntor175> thì cái đó nó vẫn thế
<vubuntor175> tớ lại cài U luôn lên máy cty rồi mwois khổ
<C4NoC> sao đâu nhỉ
<C4NoC> hơi lạ
<C4NoC> bên này bình thường
<C4NoC> vubuntor175, update libre chÆ°a?
<vubuntor175> mới nhất đấy
<C4NoC> uh huh
<vubuntor175> hình như là cài themes U xong nó bị
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> thế tạo acc khác
<C4NoC> xem sao
<vubuntor175> hì đang xem các chữa chứ acc mới
<vubuntor175> nói làm j
<vubuntor175> :d
<vubuntor122> hi
<vubuntor122> coi a chi nao cai matlab tren ubuntu chua?
<CoconutCrab> cứ cài bt thôi
<vubuntor462> alo.......
<vubuntor462> co' ai ko?
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor179> alo có anh em nao o day ko
<vubuntor179> cho e hoi voi
<vubuntor179> alo alo
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor179: uh
<ducgiang_8888> cứ hỏi đi
<ducgiang_8888> có chuyện gì ko bạn?
<vubuntor179> mình bị vấn đề là
<vubuntor179> mình có 1 folder đã set access list
<vubuntor179> khi mình xài lệnh
<vubuntor179> rsync folder đó
<vubuntor179> thì mask của folder đó bị thay đổi trong access list
<vubuntor179> mình đang tìm cách xữ lí
<vubuntor179> anh em nào bít chỉ mình với
<C4NoC> rsync?
<vubuntor179> yes
<vubuntor179> rsync -avz
<C4NoC> rsync từ đâu đến đâu?
<vubuntor179> thì khi xem lại
<C4NoC>  -a kia kìa
<vubuntor179> getfacl folder đó
<C4NoC> coi nó là cái gì
<vubuntor179> thì bị mask đổi là ---
<vubuntor179> cai do là nó sẽ duy trì
<vubuntor179> 1 số option như là group
<vubuntor179> owner
<vubuntor179> permit
<vubuntor179> time
<vubuntor179> ..
<vubuntor179> ...
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor179> mình search trên mạng
<C4NoC> nó đó
<vubuntor179> thấy nói là bị bug 6694 ji đó
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 6694 in python-iconvcodec "python-iconvcodec: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6694
<C4NoC>  -a rồi còn đòi gì nữa
<bksupybot`> Title: Bug #6694 in python-iconvcodec (Ubuntu): “python-iconvcodec: merge new debian version” (at launchpad.net)
<vubuntor179> nhưng ko thấy cách chữa
<vubuntor179> -a là giữ nguyên các quyền
<vubuntor179> owner
<vubuntor179> group
<vubuntor179> thì sao lại bị đổi mask
<C4NoC> test từng option đi
<C4NoC> bỏ -a
<C4NoC> thay bằng mấy cái tương ứng coi có bị ko
<C4NoC> -A, --acls                  preserve ACLs (implies -p)
<C4NoC> thêm cái này vào
<C4NoC> coi sao
<vubuntor252> cho em hoi chut may anh oi
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor252
<ubot2`> vubuntor252: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor252> em ghi dia ubuntu ra cai
<vubuntor252> no' toan bao the nay la sao
<vubuntor252> http://cC9.upanh.com/27.699.34973658.qXC0/untitled.jpg
<vubuntor252> thay doi may cai roi ma ko dc
<C4NoC> check iso
<vubuntor252> e su dung ban "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386"
<C4NoC> coi down có bị lỗi ko
<vubuntor252> em download lai may lan roi
<o0Newbie0o> check đĩa coi
<C4NoC> vubuntor179, ghi speed thấp thôi
<vubuntor252> da
<C4NoC> đổi qua chương trình ghi đĩa khác
<C4NoC> vubuntor179, có usb ko, dùng usb cài cho lẹ
<o0Newbie0o> dùng default của win ghi cũng đc
<vubuntor252> da
<vubuntor252> de em thu lai
<vubuntor252> cam on may anh
<kiennd> có ai giúp đỡ mình với, có file .mov quay bằng máy ảnh TZ50, bỏ vào máy ubuntu 10.04 xem bằng mplayer hoặc VLC thì chỉ thấy cái thanh chạy thôi không nghe tiếng, hình đứng yên
<kiennd> cài thêm gì nữa để xem được?
<kiennd> các file .mov download ở mạng xem bình thường :(
<Stanley00> kiennd: có thể do file bị lỗi thôi, VLC mà còn bó tay thì...
<kiennd> file không bị lỗi :(
<kiennd> xem ở máy ảnh bình thường
<Stanley00> kiennd: hmm, bạn cho mình xem kết quả lệnh "file file.mov" xem
<kiennd> OK chờ xíu
<C4NoC> .mov?
<C4NoC> chắc thiếu codec
<kiennd> P1040986.MOV: Apple QuickTime movie (unoptimized)
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> lại hàng apple
<kiennd> vậy cài quicktime player vào à?
<vubuntor773> em dinh cai ubuntu tu usb su dung Unetbootin nhu huong dan
<vubuntor773> den doan "
<vubuntor773> Diskimage: cài đặt từ một tệp sao lưu nào đó. UNetbootin cho phép 2 kiểu dữ liệu sao lưu là tệp iso và tệp sao lưu đĩa mềm. Tệp sao lưu đĩa mềm hiển nhiên là chỉ cho phép khởi động máy tính mà thôi nên ta không xét đến. Hãy chọn kiểu tệp ISO và chọn đến tệp iso của đĩa cài đặt Ubuntu mà bạn đã tải về từ Internet hay copy ở đâu đ
<vubuntor773> " thi ko hieu la no' chep len usb hay van de trong o cung
<Stanley00> vubuntor773: bạn copy đoạn trên ở đâu vậy? máy mình không decode được :-ss
<vubuntor773> da
<vubuntor773> day a
<vubuntor773> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Ubuntu_t%E1%BB%AB_%C4%91%C4%A9a_USB_di_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng
<bksupybot`> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu từ đĩa USB di động – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor773> em doc huong dan trong nay
<vubuntor773> den doan lua chon Diskimage ay
<vubuntor773> thi em ko hieu la no se chep tap ISO len usb roi cai tu day
<Stanley00> vubuntor773: bạn đã tải file iso về rồi đúng không?
<vubuntor773> hay no' cai tu ISO van luu tren o cung
<vubuntor773> da
<Stanley00> đã checksum chưa?
<vubuntor773> da roi
<Stanley00> checksum rồi thì bạn chọn Diskimage, rồi chọn đường dẫn tới file ISO của bạn,
<Stanley00> chọn drive là ổ USB của bạn rồi nhấn OK và chờ thôi.
<vubuntor773> nhung em ko hieu la no se copy file ISO do len USB ko hay no' van dat o O cung roi cai
<Stanley00> vubuntor773: chọn drive là USB thì nó sẽ chép ra USB bạn à
<vubuntor773> dạ
<vubuntor773> cảm ơn anh
<vubuntor773> em hiểu rồi ^^
<Stanley00> vubuntor773: ;)
<vubuntor957> dung hoi de duoc hoi?
<vubuntor957> ai đó giúp mình fix lỗi wifi asus với ạ!?
<Stanley00> vubuntor957: lỗi như thế nào hả bạn?
<vubuntor957> không dùng fn f2 được đó bạn
<vubuntor957> đèn led wifi thì luôn sáng
<Stanley00> uhm, mình cũng bị, nhưng kinh nghiệm của mình là, khi boot thì tắt cái wifi đi, chờ login xong thì mới bật wifi lên :D
<Stanley00> chứ ít khi mình dùng nút Fn F2 lắm, nên cũng không biết nó có tác dụng không nữa :d
<Stanley00> à, mới thử, Fn F2 bình thường :D
<vubuntor957> tắt trước khi boot à? mình mới nghe
<Stanley00> uhm, bật cũng không sao, nhưng nó cứ sáng, nhìn chói mắt lắm :D
<vubuntor957> nó có search không? hay chỉ sáng đèn nhỉ?
<Stanley00> search? mình không biết nữa, nhưng bật thế, gạt nút tắt rồi mà nó vẫn sáng, nên mình chẳng thích
 * Stanley00 nghĩ chắc nó cũng hoạt động bình thường thôi, chỉ là không tắt led thôi.
<vubuntor957> uhm vậy thì tội thằng battery thôi
<vubuntor957> cũng ảnh hưởng sức khỏe đó chứ!?
<Stanley00> thế mình mới tắt, chờ boot xong mới bật không à ;)
<vubuntor957> cảm ơn bạn nhé
<Stanley00> vubuntor957: :)
<vubuntor957> cho mình nick chat với? khi trục trặc mình làm phiền cho vui
<Stanley00> cos trucj tracwj cuws leen ddaay ddi :)
<vubuntor957> ok! có bận bịu lắm không bạn?
<Stanley00> cũng không bận gì lắm, chat chit thôi à :D
<vubuntor957> bạn ở đâu?
<Stanley00> mình ở HCM,
<vubuntor199> cho mình hỏi cách tắt touchpad trên laptop asus k43s đc ko?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-10
<vubuntor365> cac bac cho em hoi co the cai misa trong ubuntu11.04 ko
<vubuntor365> help me????
<nobawk> misa?
<nobawk> wtf is misa?
<vubuntor365> uhm
<nobawk> .g misa
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/69354-64x173-misas-realistic-updated-06jul/
<nobawk> .g misa ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTI6u4Iqt_g
<bksupybot`> Title: Android at CES! Misa Digital Guitar Preorders! Angry Birds May Come to Ubuntu? - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor365> cho em hoi them vidu nhu 1 may cai winserver co cai misa con 1 client cai ubuntu thi minh co the lay du lieu misa tu may server dung khong
<CoconutCrab> kế toán misa
<CoconutCrab> hình như làm gì có bản cho linux?
<vubuntor365> sax
<vubuntor365> vay la teo rui
<vubuntor365> vay minh ko dung dc misa trong ubuntu bang cach nao ssao
<CoconutCrab> wine
<kiennd> hello
<vubuntor365> dung thang wine ha ban
<kiennd> có ai giúp đỡ mình với, có file .mov quay bằng máy ảnh TZ50, bỏ vào máy ubuntu 10.04 xem bằng mplayer hoặc VLC thì chỉ thấy cái thanh chạy thôi không nghe tiếng, hình đứng yên cài thêm gì nữa để xem được?các file .mov download ở mạng xem bình thường :(
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<vubuntor365> cam on ban nha
<vubuntor365> de minh thu xem
<nobawk> kiennd: chắc do codec
<kiennd> nobawk, đúng rồi chắc là codec
<kiennd> hôm qua cài đủ thứ codecs rồi vẫn chưa xem được
<vubuntor511> các anh cho em hỏi tý
<vubuntor511> máy em nên cài bản ubuntu 64bit  hay  32bit
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor511
<ubot2`> vubuntor511: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor511> máy em 4g ram
<nobawk> 32-bit cũng có thể dùng được hết 4G ram
<nobawk> thích khổ thì chơi 64-bit cũng được
<vubuntor511> thế thì down 32bit cho nhẹ
<vubuntor511> cảm ơn anh
<vubuntor437> Sau khi biên dịch file asm thành a.out, mình chạy lệnh "./a.out" thì thấy bảo lỗi "Illegal instruction"
<Stanley00> vubuntor437: vay thi coi lai file asm xem ;)
<vubuntor437> là do lỗi của chương trình hay là cú pháp lênh vay?
<Stanley00> chac la cu phap
<vubuntor437> Stanley00: nhưng khi biên dịch thì thành công mà
<Stanley00> vậy bạn nên dùng gdb, chạy step để xem nó báo lỗi ở lệnh nào, mình thì không biết asm nên chỉ nói được tới đây thôi :(
<vubuntor437> ok, thanks
<vubuntor437> hi
<vubuntor437> Stanley00: Mình chạy bằng gdb thì thấy chạy bình thường  báo " Program exited normally."
<vubuntor437> nhưng chạy thế kia thì giờ lại báo lỗi "Segmentation fault"
<vubuntor437> @@
<Stanley00> vubuntor437: bạn có thể paste file asm đó lên được không? vụ này nghe lạ quá...
<vubuntor437> Stanley00: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686240/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor437: bạn dùng gnu asm?
<Stanley00> sau khi chỉnh sửa một tí, mình run bình thường mà bạn The processor Vendor ID os 'GenuineIntel'  ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor437: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686244/ <= code mình đã sửa,
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor437> Stanley00: Mình vẫn bị cái đó nhưng có lẽ mình đã biết nó vì sao rồi. Thank nhé.
<vubuntor228> Chào cả nhà
<vubuntor228> Ơ đâu hết cả rồi ạ?
<nobawk> đi ngủ hết r
<nobawk> ồi
<vubuntor228> há»±
<vubuntor228> ngủ giờ này?
<vubuntor228> E hỏi cái nobawk
<vubuntor376> các bác chỉ giúp em
<vubuntor376> em cái game mà ko nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor376> source='preeval.cpp' object='preeval.lo' libtool=yes \ DEPDIR=.deps depmode=none /bin/sh ../../depcomp \ /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..      -c -o preeval.lo preeval.cpp libtool: compile:  g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -c preeval.cpp  -o .libs/preeval.o ../../libtool: line 1130: g++: command not found
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor376> đây ạ http://paste.ubuntu.com/686305/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor376> đây ạ http://paste.ubuntu.com/686307/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<yk> vubuntor376: ls /usr/bin/g++*
<vubuntor376> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/g++*: No such file or directory
<yk> vubuntor376: vậy cài gói g++
<vubuntor376> arm-gp2x-linux-gcc-c++.i686 : Cross Compiling GNU G++ targeted at arm-gp2x-linux avr-gcc-c++.i686 : Cross Compiling GNU GCC targeted at avr
<vubuntor376> em cài cả 2 gói rồi
<vubuntor376> rồi xong rồi
<vubuntor376> cảm ơn các bác
<vubuntor376> lại bị cái này nữa http://paste.ubuntu.com/686311/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor376> chưa hiểu j thật là khó
<vubuntor376> cái này phải làm sao ạ :/bin/sh ../../libtool   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c   libeval.la '/usr/local/lib' libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libeval.so.0.0.0 /usr/local/lib/libeval.so.0.0.0 /usr/bin/install: cannot stat `.libs/libeval.so.0.0.0': No such file or directory
<nobawk> cái gì kinh vậy
<nobawk> vubuntor376: make thành công chưa mà đòi make install?
<vubuntor376> rồi ạ
<vubuntor376> em cài cái c++
<vubuntor376> thành công rồi nhưng make install thì nó báo lỗi vậy
<vubuntor376> các bác giúp em sửa lỗi
<vubuntor534> minh moi cai ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor534> muon cai gnome 3
<vubuntor534> thi phai lam the nao
<vubuntor534> co nen cai ko
<vubuntor534> vi minh so ko tuong thich voi unity
<kid__> thích cài thì cài thôi
<kid__> nhưng mà cài xong gnome 3 thì chỉ dùng gnome 3 thôi
<vubuntor534> uh :D
<vubuntor534> luc chieu minh lam theo huong dan o day
<vubuntor534> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml
<bksupybot`> Title: How to Install GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 11.04 - Softpedia (at news.softpedia.com)
<vubuntor534> nhg ko dc
<vubuntor534> vua moi phai cai lai
<vubuntor024> Lam sao dang nhap vao openbox ma khong phai go lenh vay moi nguoi? Minh vua cai ubuntu-command line + openbox. Gio vao GUI chi biet 1 cach dung lenh startx. Co cach nao tu dong vao luon khong? Minh ko muon cai lxdm hay gdm. Thong cam vi chua cai go tieng Viet.
<yk> vubuntor024: cho startx vào .bashrc hay tương tự
<vubuntor024> minh dang thu
<nobawk> lolz
 * nobawk whois yk
<vubuntor473> alo
<vubuntor473> ai cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor473> ai biet ve glassfish chi minh chut'
<mr-smile> hi!
<_Tux_> vubuntor473: nghe quen quen
<_Tux_> để edit css chăng :)
<mr-smile> chào các bác, e đang dùng máy in Fuji xerox P105 b. Làm thế nào để cài nó trên Ubuntu 10.10
<mr-smile> :(
<vubuntor255> các bác cho em hỏi : em muốn dùng máy win truy cập vào tài liệu trên máy linux , em cài samba rồi mà ko hiểu làm thế nào nữa
<C4NoC> config samba
<vubuntor255> cách cấu hình như thế nào vậy bác
<C4NoC> đọc tài liệu đi
<C4NoC> .g config samba
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<bksupybot`> Title: smb.conf (at www.samba.org)
<C4NoC> .g config samba howtoforge
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/samba
<C4NoC> đó
<bksupybot`> Title: Samba | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<lmq2401> vubuntor255: nếu dùng trong Ubuntu thì có chương trình GUI giúp làm mấy cái này mà
<vubuntor255> vâng để em đọc thêm tài liệu
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-11
<vubuntor893> có ai giúp mình không
<vubuntor893> \mình có vấn đề với grub
<vubuntor893> trước mình có cài ubuntu, xong rồi mình muốn gọn ổ cứng nên mình vào windows mình dùng computer management rồi format 2 vùng của ubuntu
<vubuntor893> và h mình ko vào win dc
<nobawk> vubuntor893: nhét đĩa windows vào
<nobawk> vubuntor893: khôi phục lại bootloader
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor235> blo
<nobawk> ?
<vubuntor235> install flash player the nao cac ban nhi?
<nobawk> thi` install thoi
<vubuntor348> vua nang cap tu 8.04 len 11.04
<vubuntor348> la va` kho' chiu :(
<vubuntor348> co' bro na`o cho m` hoi chut' ko ak
<C4NoC> đi chơi trung thu hết rồi
<geminious> #vnluser
<vubuntor451> bạn nào chỉ giúp mình cách giấu các thư mục trong home của user quyền admin với?
<C4NoC> là sao?
<C4NoC> giấu?
<vubuntor451> khi tạo user mới vẫn truy xuất dc data của admin
<C4NoC> admin nào?
<C4NoC> set mode cho nó
<C4NoC> man usermod
<vubuntor451> user có quyền admin đó bạn
<vubuntor451> mình muốn bảo mật data trong tm /home của mình
<vubuntor451> nhưng đăng nhập bằng user khác vẫn đọc được chúng
<C4NoC> usermod
<C4NoC> vubuntor451, đọc về cấu trúc file của linux
<C4NoC> cách phân quyền
<C4NoC> acl
<vubuntor451> uhm! không dc đi đuongwf tắt!:D
<vubuntor451> thanks!
<vubuntor055> co bac nao giai quyet cho e van de mang wired voi
<C4NoC> .t
<bkphenny> Sun, 11 Sep 2011 17:34:47 GMT
<C4NoC> .t +7
<bkphenny> Mon, 12 Sep 2011 00:34:51 +7
<C4NoC> sleep time
 * Moorbit treo co`!
<vubuntor055> e dang dung con netbook Acer Aspire One d255 ma k hieu sao k the nao ket noi voi cuc router bang cable duoc
 * _Tux_ ngáp ngáp
<Moorbit> :D
<C4NoC> lulz
<C4NoC> vubuntor055, mềnh cũng con đó đây
<C4NoC> hê hê
<C4NoC> vubuntor055, xài cái gì?
<Moorbit> ko ket noi' la` the lao` ha em
<C4NoC> mà thôi
<vubuntor055> e cam cable ma no chang ket noi dc
<C4NoC> sáng mai đi
<C4NoC> sleep time
<vubuntor055> chi bat dc mang wireless thoi
<Moorbit> C4NoC <== trum` ne`
<Moorbit> kiem tra da^y nho. xem
<vubuntor055> doi ti e cai bo go tieng viet de noi chuyen v cac bac cho lich su
<Moorbit> ko can dau
<Moorbit> chat vay cho no' hoang da~ :))
<vubuntor055> =)
<vubuntor055> e dung ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> biết rồi
<C4NoC> mai đi
<C4NoC> chỉ dài dòng lắm
<Moorbit> ut.
<vubuntor055> hehe
<vubuntor055> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/connecting-wired.html   e da lam theo cai nay ma k sao ket noi duoc
<C4NoC> sau 10am
<bksupybot`> Title: Wired (LAN) (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Moorbit> thang` bot nay` ten nhin` chan' the' nhey
<Moorbit> vubuntor055 lien he voi C4NoC sang' mai 10h nhe'
<vubuntor055> ok bac
<Moorbit> to' cung lo mo xai linux thoi :D
<Moorbit> driver <== setup ok chua
<vubuntor055> no k bao can update driver gi ca luon
<Moorbit> vao phan NETWORK xem the' nao`
<C4NoC> đi ngủ đi
<C4NoC> lỗi cái này nó khác
 * Moorbit dang google day :D
<Moorbit> to' hoc ve windows nhung ve co ban no' giong' nhau :D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-03
<vubuntor715> các bác cho em hỏi cơ chế phân quyền trong linux bao gồm những gì ạ, có phải là quản trị người dùng bên window ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g linux permission
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor715: Google với từ khóa kia đi biết liền
<vubuntor715> thank
<vubuntor498> lam sao de cai bogo tieng viet cho backtrack 5 moi nguoi
<vubuntor498> co giong nhu la cai cho unbutu khong
<NgoHuy|HDB> down source về cài đi
<NgoHuy|HDB> hỏi nhiều quá
<vubuntor498> :))
<vubuntor498> sao tro giup ma kho chiu vay ne
<vubuntor498> Hom nay chac ong NgoHuy bi bo da hay sao ay
<vubuntor498> ^_^
<C4NoC> đá lâu rồi
<vubuntor498> ban ca noc chi minh di
<C4NoC> hem biết
<vubuntor498> cho minh xin cai link cung duoc
<vubuntor498> :))
<vubuntor498> may ong support hom nay bi sao het ca ay nhi
<NgoHuy|HDB> http://code.google.com/p/ibus-unikey/wiki/CompileDevSource
<iSupyBot> Title: CompileDevSource - ibus-unikey - Cài đặt từ mã nguồn đang phát triển (dev) - Vietnamese IM Engine for ibus - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<NgoHuy|HDB> làm đi
<NgoHuy|HDB> đá đấm gì
<vubuntor733> các bạn cho mình hỏi về cách đặt IP tĩnh cho ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor733> mình đặt nhưng nó không cho save
<vubuntor733> mình dung lenovo G460
<vubuntor733> đây là lần đầu tiên dùng ubuntu nên mong các ban giúp đỡ mình
<vubuntor733> cảm ơn các bạn !
<vubuntor498> :))
<vubuntor498> hom nay ong den dui roi 733 ah
<vubuntor733> sao vậy bạn ?
<NgoHuy|HDB> vuatws nó vào sysctl là được rồi
<NgoHuy|HDB> save siếc gì ?
<NgoHuy|HDB> không thì dùng cái netcfg đó
<NgoHuy|HDB> thiết lập ip tĩnh cho nó
<NgoHuy|HDB> gg để biết thêm chi tiế
<vubuntor498> :))
<vubuntor498> yes
<NgoHuy|HDB> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Networking Configuration Using Command Line | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<NgoHuy|HDB> đọc cái anfy thử di bồ
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor498: dùng BT mà ếu biết compile src hay dùng package manager
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì té đi cho nẹ
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngồi đấy mà múa mép
<Tux|Ubuntu> hãm
<NgoHuy|HDB> +1 anh Tux|Ubuntu
<vubuntor498> may ong vo ly ghe ay khong biet toi moi hoi chu!
<vubuntor498> tu nhien vao hoi cai
<vubuntor498> ong nao cung noi xung len la sao
<NgoHuy|HDB> tự ái ah
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor498: hỏi thì hỏi
<NgoHuy|HDB> :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn to mồm lên tiếng đánh giá người khác
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor498> cai eo gi cung co buoc bat dau chu
<Tux|Ubuntu> Google còn ếu biết dùng
<NgoHuy|HDB> :))
<vubuntor498> ong tux
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì xài BT làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> khoe à
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<NgoHuy|HDB> =))
<vubuntor498> :))
<vubuntor498> kheo eo gi
<vubuntor498> bai tap thoi
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì lặn đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor498: thế có bài tập phụ rồi đấy
<NgoHuy|HDB> dạo này Ubuntu-VN nhiều "sv" hỏi bài quá
<Tux|Ubuntu> Học sử dụng Google
<NgoHuy|HDB> :-s
<vubuntor498> the may ong o tren nay lam eo gi
<NgoHuy|HDB> chém gió
<vubuntor498> :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor498: chém gió
<NgoHuy|HDB> support người óc cong tìm hiểu
<vubuntor498> uh
<NgoHuy|HDB> :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor498: nghĩ thử xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> cho tụi này được cái cóc khô gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> bắt tụi này support
<vubuntor498> :))
<vubuntor498> the thoi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor733: Bạn dùng network manager set ip tĩnh ở đó
<vubuntor498> toi thua
<vubuntor498> neu ong noi vay
<NgoHuy|HDB> :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor498: thái độ thì nghỉ đi :))
<NgoHuy|HDB> :))
<NgoHuy|HDB> chịu hành trước mới chịu học
<NgoHuy|HDB> =))
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor498> may ong len gg go huong dan cai bo go tieng viet cho backtrack 5 xem no ra ket qau the nao
<C4NoC> thế sao ko dùng ubuntu?
<C4NoC> channel này tên gì?
<NgoHuy|HDB> nói thế mà nó không hiểu
<NgoHuy|HDB> :))
<NgoHuy|HDB> nếu tìm không ra cách anfo đơn giản thì
<NgoHuy|HDB> nghĩ cách thay thế
<NgoHuy|HDB> héc cơ con khỉ gì mà đầu óc duy ý chí thế
<vubuntor498> :)) ai bao toi lam hec co
 * Tux|Ubuntu định ném thêm cơ mà thấy gạch đá tạm đủ rồi
<vubuntor498> da bao la bai tap
 * Tux|Ubuntu xếp gạch đợi ném tiếp
<vubuntor498> may ong khing nguoi vua thoi
<Tux|Ubuntu> đọc thì thấy
<vubuntor498> ai cung co luc bat dau nha
<Tux|Ubuntu> ông vubuntor498 khinh bọn này trước
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<NgoHuy|HDB> =))
<vubuntor498> :)
<vubuntor498> len hoi
<vubuntor498> toi khin gi may ong
<vubuntor498> tu nhien ong ngohuy sung so
<Tux|Ubuntu> thái độ không tốt
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<C4NoC> bài tập thì tự làm
<C4NoC> xong
<vubuntor498> tu lam nhung phai cai ong bo go tieng viet da
<vubuntor498> chu gg eo tim duoc
<Tux|Ubuntu> Google ngu vkl
<vubuntor498> xong
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: NgoHuy|HDB nhở
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<C4NoC> ờ
<NgoHuy|HDB> vâng
<NgoHuy|HDB> :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g gõ Tiếng Việt Back Track
<iPhenny> Tux|Ubuntu: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=16650
<iSupyBot> Title: KIEM EBOOKS VỀ BACKTRACK - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<Tux|Ubuntu> công nhận hơi ngu thiệt
<C4NoC> ồ
<NgoHuy|HDB> XD
<vubuntor626> alo, có ai việt nam không
<vubuntor626> cần trợ giúp đây ?
<C4NoC> it is vietnamese 2/9 holliday today
<vubuntor626> Ok,
<vubuntor626> can you help me about my touchpad
<C4NoC> nghỉ lễ mà
<oss> các bác cho em hỏi: em định cài lại ubuntu = usb, nhưng mà dùng startup disk creator nó cứ copy 38% là lại báo checksum not match
<oss> em tưởng down bị lỗi
<oss> down lại cái khác
<oss> vẫn bị như vậy
<oss> hay có phần mềm nào khác tạo usb boot đc ko các bác chỉ em
<kid__> bạn dùng phần mềm gì tạo usb boot
<oss> em đang dùng startup disk creatot
<oss> có sẵn khi cài ubuntu ấy bác
<kid__> dùng unetbootin đi bạn
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<oss> unetboot in dùng đc trên U hả bác
<kid__> được bạn
<oss> dạo trước từ win em cũng dùng cái đó
<oss> ko để ý là dùng đc trên U
<oss> :))
<oss> thanks bác nhé
<kid__> you're welcome!
<n2i> iPhenny help
<n2i> }help
<iSupyBot> n2i: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<vubuntor199> co phan mem nao de cai backtrack 5 tren may tinh nhu wubi cai unbutu khong cai ban nhi?
<vubuntor199> khong co bac nao tra loi ah
<C4NoC> ko biết
<C4NoC> thích thì cài luôn mà xài đi
<C4NoC> wubi làm gì
<vubuntor199> muon cai dung thu thoi
<vubuntor199> con dung win nua ma
<vubuntor153> haha
<vubuntor153> cài được rồi nhá
<vubuntor153> ^^
<vubuntor153> bác nào cho em xin ít tài liệu backtrack 5 đi ạ
<vubuntor153> Việt anh gì cũng được
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-04
<vubuntor699> alo
<vubuntor699> moi nguoi oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor699> goi rpm ma co dang .noarch.rpm
<vubuntor699> la khong co cac goi lien quan
<vubuntor699> luc rpm -ivh thi no liet ke cac goi lien quan
<vubuntor699> ma tim cac goi day du ko thay
<n0bawk> thì sao?
<vubuntor699> minh muon
<vubuntor699> tim goi nao ma day du cac goi lien quan luon de cai
<vubuntor699> thi tim ko thay
<vubuntor699> thi du chuong trinh yum
<vubuntor699> no toan ra goi yum*.noarch.rpm
<n0bawk> là sao?
<vubuntor699> luc chay rpm -ivh no toan bao thieu cac goi lien quan
<n0bawk> thiếu gói nào thì down tiếp về
<n0bawk> còn tốt nhất là add mấy cái repository vào
<n0bawk> rồi yum install
<vubuntor699> may chua co lenh yum
<vubuntor699> dang cai yum
<n0bawk> hò hò
<vubuntor699> ma down ve cai no toan bao thieu goi lien wan
<n0bawk> hệ điều hành gì mà lạ vậy
<vubuntor699> cha le cu fai down tung goi ve cai
<n0bawk> chưa thấy cái hệ điều hành nào lạ như vậy :))
<vubuntor699> h cai lai
<vubuntor699> tai minh lo go bo yum
<vubuntor699> nen fai xai rpm
<vubuntor699> nen minh hoi trong rpm co tham so nao
<vubuntor699> ma no tu tim luon cac goi lien wan de cai ko
<n0bawk> chắc có
<n0bawk> man rpm
<n0bawk> search depend thá»­ xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor699: rpm -qpR
<n0bawk> good luck
<vubuntor699> de minh thu xem
<vubuntor699> thanks
<vubuntor699> no van fai tim cac goi lien wan va cai
<vubuntor699> hix
<n0bawk> vubuntor699: tất nhiên
<n0bawk> có cái yum thì tự nhien gỡ ra mất thì tự chịu thôi chứ biết làm sao :))
<vubuntor341> xin cho hỏi về touchpad trên ubuntu 12.04
<Tux|Thunderbird> Touchpad của laptop nào hả bạn :D
<vubuntor602> alo, minh cần trợ giúp ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor679> chao anh
<vubuntor679> cho em hoi
<vubuntor602> tui không phải nhân viên tư vấn
<vubuntor602> nhưng bạn cứ hỏi, tui biết sẽ giúp bạn
<vubuntor679> em su dung make va sudo make install roi
<vubuntor679> bay gio em muon hoi la khi cai xong nhu the thi pham mem minh cai dat
<vubuntor679> o dau
<vubuntor679> ?
<vubuntor679> em phai lam the nao de chay phan mem minh vua cai dat
<vubuntor679> giong nhu kieu neu o windown thi no o program file ay anh ak
<C4NoC> coi cài cái gì, cài vào đâu
<vubuntor679> em de phan mem cai dat o desktop
<vubuntor679> bat tem o dung thu muc cai dat
<C4NoC> cần cái gì sao ko vào software center mà cài
<C4NoC> trên repo có đủ
<vubuntor679> va su dung lenh make va sudo make install de cai
<vubuntor679> em ko bit o dau
<vubuntor679> em cai unikey va 1 phan mem nghe nhac mp3
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> mp3 thì đầy ra, vào software center kiếm
<vubuntor679> nhung em ko biet o backtrack thi software center o cho nao
<C4NoC> apt-get install
<vubuntor679> vay em muon hoi neu em cai firefox bang giao dien lenh nhung no ko ra desktop de minh click ngay thi em vao dau de su dung firefox a
<C4NoC> gõ firefox
<C4NoC> tab
<C4NoC> coi ra cái gì thì chạy
<vubuntor679> unikey
<vubuntor679> em da cai unikey roi the sao em go unikey no lai bao loi a
<C4NoC> ibus-daemon
<vubuntor679> lenh apt-get install ko ra software center anh ak
<C4NoC> mà sao ko xài ubuntu đi
<C4NoC> backtrack làm cái gì?
<C4NoC> cái dễ thì ko xài
<vubuntor679> em dang su dung backtrack de lam bao cao tot nghiep
<C4NoC> báo cáo gì xài cái đấy
<C4NoC> mà đã báo cáo tn
<C4NoC> thì ko tự tìm hiểu dc à
<Tux|Thunderbird> Ồ
<vubuntor679> :D
<vubuntor679> em non not nen ko bit nhiu
<Tux|Thunderbird> lại bạn backtrack và ibus-unikey hôm nọ
<C4NoC> :|
<Tux|Thunderbird> bị mình và NgoHuy ném đá đó hả
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<vubuntor679> chai em moi cai bt5 tu toi hum qua
<vubuntor679> hum no em con chua biet den dien dan ma
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: vì sao bạn phải dùng BT để làm báo cáo tốt nghiệp ?
<vubuntor679> su dung backtrack de bao mat va tim lo hong
 * Tux|Thunderbird không ra được trường, trâu buộc ghét trâu ăn hí hí
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: Về nguyên tắc thì việc đó không phụ thuộc distro linux :)
<vubuntor679> du dk ra truong roi
<vubuntor679> hehe
<C4NoC> lolz
<Tux|Thunderbird> BT base Ubuntu vì thế cài đặt cho BT như cài cho Ubuntu
<Tux|Thunderbird> C4NoC: sn bị trường đuổi đã lâu năm cho xin 500 VND ý kiến
<vubuntor679> cac anh thong cam em dang nghien cuu de tai nay va den thang 6 e moi bao cao tot nghiep nen bjo moi nghien cuu backtrack
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: nghiên cứu dùng Linux đã
<Tux|Thunderbird> đừng có *sĩ dởm* dùng BT vội làm chi cho mất công
<C4NoC> tháng 6 mới báo cáo hả
<C4NoC> thế thì cứ tự nhiên mà ngâm cứu linux
<vubuntor679> tai backtrack ho tro day du cac phuong tien rui nen e su dung no
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> nghiên cứu linux đến tháng 6
<n0bawk> tháng 6
<vubuntor679> 8-}
<C4NoC> còn những 10 tháng
<n0bawk> tháng 5**
<n0bawk> tháng 6 thầy cho ra
<vubuntor679> hic
<n0bawk> thế là xong :))
<vubuntor679> xin quay lai van de dc ko a
<vubuntor679> hic
<C4NoC> xong
<C4NoC> hết vấn đề
<n0bawk> done
<vubuntor679> chem gio sap tung mai nha em rui
<n0bawk> ko có lý do đặc biệt gì thì chưa thấy phải dùng backtrack làm chi :3
<vubuntor679> ?
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: ai chém gió
<Tux|Thunderbird> nghe và chọn lọc đi
<Tux|Thunderbird> ;)
 * C4NoC thấy có lí do đặc biệt
<C4NoC> cũng chả phải dùng BT
<C4NoC> :3
<Tux|Thunderbird> +1 C4NoC
<vubuntor679> hic
<vubuntor679> cung hong
<vubuntor679> ko noi dc gi nua
<n0bawk> C4NoC: sao ko
<n0bawk> C4NoC: nhiều cái exploit dùng bản mới éo làm đc
<n0bawk> nó fix hết cha rồi còn đâu :))
<vubuntor679> troi oi
<vubuntor679> co phai di lam hacker dau ma phai dung exploit moi
<n0bawk> vubuntor679: ok, biết kêu trời là sắp tốt nghiệp rồi đó
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> nói chung là còn 10 tháng
<C4NoC> 5 tháng ăn trơi
<n0bawk> ok, vậy ko phải hacker thì dùng backtrack làm?
<vubuntor679> oai
<C4NoC> 5 tháng học lunix
<C4NoC> vẫn kịp ra trường phẻ
<vubuntor679> xong la nam sau hoc tiep
<vubuntor679> lai bao cao tiep phai ko
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: lo hão
<Tux|Thunderbird> có làm mà không tập trung cũng ăn thua gì
<Tux|Thunderbird> đồ án 5 tháng
<C4NoC> thôi túm lại
<Tux|Thunderbird> làm có 1 tuần
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<C4NoC> là kiếm mấy cuốn cơ bản linux
<C4NoC> về ngâm đi
<vubuntor679> nan qua
<C4NoC> nản cái gì
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: người ta khuyên thật cho
<Tux|Thunderbird> thì không nghe
<Tux|Thunderbird> hô hô
<vubuntor679> dau tien
 * Tux|Thunderbird xỉa răng
<vubuntor679> minh dung tracktrack de bao cao tot nghiep
<vubuntor679> thu 2
<vubuntor679> thu 2 minh lam bao cao tu minh viet
<n0bawk> vấn đèe đặt ra là dùng backtrack để làm gì
<n0bawk> :))
<Tux|Thunderbird> Hôm nay là thứ 2
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: báo cáo chả tự bạn viết
<Tux|Thunderbird> thì ai viết cho
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<vubuntor679> chu ko phai di lay bao cao cua nguoi khac roi lam cua minh nen mat nhieu thoi gian
<n0bawk> à, thì ra là dùng backtrack đẻe chứng minh là tự viết :3
<vubuntor679> ko phai la 1 tuan xong nhu ban dot dot kia noi
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: lý luận hài thế
<C4NoC> lolz
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<n0bawk> 1 misconception :3
<C4NoC> thế túm lại đề tài là cái vẹo gì?
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: giỏi ghê
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<vubuntor679> bao mat va lo hong wifi
 * Tux|Thunderbird đi tắt con wifi
<n0bawk> hack cái WEP hả?
<Tux|Thunderbird> không lại bị hacker nó hack mất
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<vubuntor679> sax
<vubuntor679> hack web lam gi
<vubuntor679> tro tre kon ak
<n0bawk> Tux|Thunderbird: ờ, để anh halt cái router ở nhà
<n0bawk> nguy hiểm vãi
<Tux|Thunderbird> Thôi xong
<Tux|Thunderbird> không phải trẻ con đâu nhá
<Tux|Thunderbird> bạn vubuntor679  khẳng định rồi đấy
<Tux|Thunderbird> :))
<vubuntor679> ban bit bao nhiu cach hack wep
 * Tux|Thunderbird ssh mrtux-router 'shutdown -h now'
<n0bawk> Tux|Thunderbird: command not found :))
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: bạn biết gì về các chuẩn kết nối wireless
<vubuntor679> n b g
<Tux|Thunderbird> n0bawk: :P
<n0bawk> vubuntor679: hack wep thế nào
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: thế thì em gái mình cũng biết
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
 * n0bawk ếu biết
<vubuntor679> nan giai
<vubuntor679> dap dau vao goi tu sat day
<n0bawk> hay là chạy aircrack rồi chờ nó show passphrase ra -> done :3
<Tux|Thunderbird> Yeah
<Tux|Thunderbird> thật tài tình
<vubuntor679> the nao cung dc
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: nhở
<Tux|Thunderbird> :))
<vubuntor679> met voi may nguoi qua
<n0bawk> vubuntor679: thế cái wep bị làm sao mà hack đc hay vậy
<n0bawk> ok
<vubuntor679> vang cac anh gioi roi
<vubuntor679> cac anh pro qua
 * n0bawk đi chạy về nhà rút điện router
<vubuntor679> sieu lam
<vubuntor679> vang
<vubuntor679> dung roi
<vubuntor679> anh gioi qua
<vubuntor679> the du chua
<Tux|Thunderbird> haha
<Tux|Thunderbird> tự ái cmnr kìa
 * n0bawk mới mói ếu biết gì ở trên xong
<vubuntor679> bjo cho hoi cai xong lenh sudo make install thi no cai ra dau
<C4NoC> lolz
<vubuntor679> vang em ko biet di
<C4NoC> nói nãy giờ chưa hiểu hả?
<C4NoC> 5 tháng đi học linux đi
<vubuntor679> ko hieu moi phai hoi
<n0bawk>  /usr/local/xxx/(yyy/zzz)
<vubuntor679> ko lap ra cai ho tro truc tuyen la de day doi ak
<vubuntor679> ko phai de giai dap thac mac ha
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: lập ra cũng đâu phải
<n0bawk> giải đáp xong rồi
<C4NoC> giải đáp rồi đấy
<C4NoC> .g linux for beginner
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://www.linux.ie/beginners-linux-guide/
<iSupyBot> Title: Linux.ie :: The Beginners Linux Guide (at www.linux.ie)
<C4NoC> .g linux for dummy
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://www.dummies.com/store/Computers-Internet/Operating-Systems/Linux.html
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor679: chưa biết dùng linux
<iSupyBot> Title: Linux - For Dummies (at www.dummies.com)
<C4NoC> đó
<Tux|Thunderbird> thì quên cái việc backtrack hack hiếc này nọ đi
<n0bawk> C4NoC siêu quá ;)
<C4NoC> :P
 * Tux|Thunderbird ăn quả na ngọt vãi
<vubuntor679> vang cac anh that tai tinh
<C4NoC> hix, công cài debian chiều giờ, phải đi cài lại
<C4NoC> :(
<vubuntor679> co moi cau hoi den gio moi noi
<vubuntor679> bo may thang ngu
<n0bawk> C4NoC: remove đi, cài lại làm chi :))
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> sv giờ xịn nhỉ
<n0bawk> C4NoC: remove cái đống gnome 3 đi :))
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor699: đấy
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<Tux|Thunderbird> thái độ thế
<Tux|Thunderbird> thì support làm gì
<Tux|Thunderbird> hạng người này
<Tux|Thunderbird> hố hố
<C4NoC> n0bawk: thôi mệt, cài lại cho lẹ, đỡ mất thời gian dọn rác, với kiếm cái encrypt xts-plain luôn
<C4NoC> chứ nó đang xài cbc-plain
<C4NoC> :(
<Tux|Thunderbird> bỏ mịa tab nhầm vubuntor699
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<C4NoC> :]]
<n0bawk> chết Tux|Thunderbird rồi
<n0bawk> có khi vubuntor699 là CA nằm vùng cũng nên
<n0bawk> nãy h có thấy nói gì đâu :))
<C4NoC> thôi qua kia
<C4NoC> bạn ết vê kia bay rồi
<C4NoC> chém chi nữa
<C4NoC> thế mà định up mấy cái ebook lên cho
<Tux|Thunderbird> C4NoC: tốt bụng ghê
<vubuntor904> chào các bạn
<vubuntor904> làm sao để không hiện thị nội dung chat yahoo trên góc của Ubuntu vậy
<vubuntor904> nó cứ hiện ra ah
<vubuntor904> sếp mình đọc thấy hết
<Tux|Thunderbird> chệt chệt
<Tux|Thunderbird> trốn sếp chat trong giờ làm viêc
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor904: bạn dùng client nào
<Tux|Thunderbird> Pidgin hay Empathy
<vubuntor904> ubuntu12.04
<vubuntor904> pigin
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor904: disable cái plugins libnotify đi
<vubuntor904> disable ở đâu vậy
<Tux|Thunderbird> Tools -> Plugins -> libnotify popup
<vubuntor904> ok. thanks cac ban nha
<vubuntor847> xin hỏi về touchpad trong ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor124> xin chao moi nguoi, toi co the hoi o day dc ko?
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor124> thank
<vubuntor124>  mình mới mua laptop về, nó cài sẵn ubuntu, bay h mình dùng đĩa win để cài nhưng nó ko cho cài
<kid__> vào channel của Ubuntu-VN để hỏi cài win à@
<kid__> !gparted
<ubot2`> Factoid 'gparted' not found
<kid__> !gpart
<ubot2`> Factoid 'gpart' not found
<kid__> vubuntor124: dùng gparted phân vùng lại ổ cứng rồi cho đĩa vào cài
<kid__> Done!
<vubuntor124> mình đã dùng cả hiren boot từ USB cà đĩa win xp, nhưng nó chạy dc 1 phần thì lại báo: the video driver failled to initialize
<vubuntor124> mình lên mạng xem thấy cũng có nói như vậy
<vubuntor124> mình vào disk manage gì đó, rồi format mấy cái, bây h máy ko vào dc ubuntu luôn rồi :))
<vubuntor124> bay h mình phải làm sao? giúp mình nhé :))
<vubuntor124> bay h mình đang download Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS về để cài lại ubuntu, rồi sau đó dùng gparted , ko bit như vậy có dc ko mấy huynh?
<vubuntor124> ah cho minh hỏi thêm nhé
<vubuntor124> mình tính chuyển qua ubuntu, nhưng ko bit ubuntu có phần mềm nào để thay thế visual studio của bác bill để lập trình ko vậy nhỉ?
<vubuntor124> hic, ko có ai giúp mình nhỉ ))
<xdien> hi all
<xdien> lam sao de ket noi internet bang wvdial vay moi nguoi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-05
<vubuntor816> May a giup e,E moi cai ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor816> E khong dung may sao 10 phut thi may chuyen sang che do ngu va tat man hinh
<vubuntor816> khi e mo lai thi man hinh sang len va chop sang o 4 goc
<vubuntor816> e khoi dong lai van bi tinh trang nay,man hinh van bi chop sang o 4 goc
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> có windoof ko?
<C4NoC> boot sang test thá»­
<vubuntor816> e mo lai win 7 van bi y chang
<C4NoC> thế máy có vấn đề
<vubuntor816> chinh man hinh toi lai thi ko bi
<C4NoC> qua win mà bị
<C4NoC> thì xách đi bảo hành
<vubuntor816> khong phai dau a
<vubuntor816> e mo do sang khoan 1 nua
<vubuntor816> thi ko bi chop sang
<vubuntor816> chi khi mo het muc thi bi
<C4NoC> thì đã bảo rồi
<C4NoC> win cũng bị
<C4NoC> thì xách đi bảo hành
<vubuntor816> De 30p thi man hinh khong bi nua,nhung khi may look va tat man hinh roi mo len lai thi bi
<vubuntor816> e thu de che do turn creen off trong 1 phut thi khoa
<vubuntor816> roi mo len lai thi bat dau co hien tuong 4 goc chop sang
<vubuntor569> http://nq0.upanh.com/b6.s31.d2/6ca3ff1fa052b088388b9e5d824e6a3c_48814330.111.png
<vubuntor569> mày mò hổi
<vubuntor569> backtrack nó ra như vậy
<vubuntor569> làm sao để nó trở lại bình thường đây mấy bạn
<vubuntor569> mình cài full box
<vubuntor569> xong gỡ đi
<vubuntor569> rồi nó thành ra như vậy đó mấy bạn
<C4NoC> lại backtrack
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> chả biết nó thế nào
<vubuntor569> uk
<vubuntor569> tks bạn
<Tux|Thunderbird> C4NoC: phục cái bạn BT này vãi nhái
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<C4NoC> owf
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> lỳ lợm thế
<C4NoC> mà ko để ngâm cứu lunix
<C4NoC> phí vcl
<Tux|Thunderbird> uhm. Xóa mù linux đã rồi làm gì thì làm
<Tux|Thunderbird> cứ thích đốt cháy giai đoạn
<Tux|Thunderbird> lại thunderbird =))
<C4NoC> lolz
 * Tux|Thunderbird chứng tỏ mình quảng cáo có hiệu quả
<C4NoC> lolz
<vubuntor72x> alo
<Tux|Thunderbird> lol
<vubuntor733> có ai không
<C4NoC>  hông
<vubuntor733> mình mới cài đặt xong urban terror
<vubuntor733> mà ko biết nó nằm ở đâu để chạy cả
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor733: cài đặt kiểu gì ?
<vubuntor733> mình dowload cái cục UrbanTerror42_Ded_32
<vubuntor733> về
<vubuntor733> rồi chmod cái Updater
<vubuntor733> rồi run nó
<vubuntor733> y y 1 hồi
<vubuntor733> nó báo Finished! You can now launch your server(s)!
<Tux|Thunderbird> Ợ
<vubuntor733> mà ko thấy nó nằm ở chỗ nào
<C4NoC> lolz
<Tux|Thunderbird> Tìm file Quake3-UrT.x86_64 hoặc Quake3-UrT.i386
<Tux|Thunderbird> chmod +x cái đó rồi click đúp
<vubuntor733> nó dow về để file đó ở đâu vậy
<Tux|Thunderbird> ngay thư mục của cái updater ấy
<vubuntor733> chạy 1 hồi cái thư mục đó chỉ hiện thêm directory q3ut4
<vubuntor733> chứ bên trong có gì đâu
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor733: thì đã nói trên FB rồi còn gì
<Tux|Thunderbird> tải cái cục 1.2G về ấy
<vubuntor733> FB nào vậy @@
<Tux|Thunderbird> đừng có dùng cái updater ở trang chủ
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor733: sao biết có UT mà vô chơi :))
<vubuntor733> tìm game bắn nhau chơi
<vubuntor733> có biết gì đâu
<vubuntor733> cái cục 1.2G ở đâu vậy
<Tux|Thunderbird> okie. Vậy vô đây tìm link mà kéo về
<Tux|Thunderbird> http://www.urtjumpers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=21168
<iSupyBot> Title: UrtJumpers / urt 4.2 release date: 3 Aug 2012 (at www.urtjumpers.com)
<Tux|Thunderbird> #37 có link
<vubuntor514> xin hoi, may minh cai ubuntu server xong roi nhung ko co ket noi internet, minh muon cai them goi ubuntu desktop tren cd thi phai dung lenh gi?
<C4NoC> vubuntor514: thì cài lại bản desktop
<Tux|Thunderbird> CD ubuntu-server có cả gói ubuntu-desktop ?
<vubuntor514> ý mình là dùng lệnh gì để cài từ cd mà không cần phải boot cài lại
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor514: theo mình biết thì cd ubuntu-server không có package ubuntu-desktop
<Tux|Thunderbird> vì thế một là bạn config network rồi cài từ internet
<Tux|Thunderbird> hoặc cài lại bản ubuntu bình thường
<vubuntor514> oh
<vubuntor514> Nếu ubuntu server ko có gói ubuntu-desktop thì chịu thua rồi.
<vubuntor514> mình thấy có trang web chỉ
<vubuntor514> sudo apt-cdrom add sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vubuntor514> chay lệnh như vậy
<vubuntor514> sudo apt-cdrom add
<vubuntor514> sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor514> à sudo apt-cdrom add sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vubuntor514> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<C4NoC> down luôn bản desktop cho lẹ
<vubuntor514> Uhm!
<vubuntor514> Mình nghĩ trong cd Ubuntu server co gói desktop nên định cài cho nhanh
<vubuntor514> nếu ko có thì phải cài từ internet thôi
<vubuntor514> mà lấy cd ubuntu desktop cài gói desktop cho server dc ko?
<C4NoC> ko có
<C4NoC> ko được
<C4NoC> số packages nó khác
<vubuntor514> uhm
<Tux|Thunderbird> Mà server thì cài chi desktop vào cho khổ vậy
<vubuntor514> tại mình đang hướng dẫn cho mấy người ko thí dòng lệnh
<vubuntor514> chứ mình thì thích sài dòng lệnh hơn
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor514: hướng dẫn cho những người học quản trị server ubuntu ?
<vubuntor514> Cài trên 23 con IBM3650-M4, Ram 16GB, Raid5=900Gb để giao cho 23 đơn vị
<vubuntor514> và hướng dẫn họ nữa chứ.
<vubuntor183> có ai ở đây không? giúp e với ak
<vubuntor514> giup cái gì vậy bạn
<vubuntor183> e vừa mua laptop mà dung HĐH ubuntu chả biết dùng thế nào cả.Hix
<vubuntor514> sac
<vubuntor183> bật mạng rồi mà không vào mạng được
<vubuntor514> vậy là bạn phải nhờ tiến sỹ google thôi
<vubuntor183> là sao k
<vubuntor183> ak
<vubuntor514> cái gì tiến sỹ cũng biết hết
<vubuntor183> e đang nhờ tiến sĩ đấy ạ
<vubuntor183> hi
<vubuntor514> phải bạn ko biết 1 dịch vụ gì đó thì thảo luận dc
<vubuntor514> ở đây chưa biết gì hết thì thua luôn
<vubuntor183> vậy thì a cần biết gì ak
<vubuntor183> e có thể cung cấp
<vubuntor514> Còn mình chỉ biết về server thui, cũng được một ít.
<C4NoC> ko biết xài ubuntu?
<C4NoC> 1 là xóa, cài win
<C4NoC> 2 là google cách xài
<C4NoC> done
<vubuntor514> sac
<vubuntor183> theo như e biết thì muốn dùng mấy cái như nghe nhạc,xem phim...thì phải cài mấy driver mà e thì bi giờ chưa bắt được wifi ở máy nên ok,coi như die
<C4NoC> vubuntor183: coi wifi gì
<C4NoC> có hiện lên wifi chưa
<C4NoC> ko thì cắm dây mạng vào trước
<C4NoC> cài dc wifi cái đã
<C4NoC> mở terminal
<C4NoC> gõ: lspci
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Tux|Thunderbird> Atheros, Realtek hay Intel là nhận luôn
<Tux|Thunderbird> chỉ có broadcom là hơi bựa
<Tux|Thunderbird> :D
<C4NoC> Tux|Thunderbird: atheros mới thì hem biết
<C4NoC> chứ mấy bản cũ có khi ko nhận
<Tux|Thunderbird> C4NoC: hầu hết đều nhận ở 12.04 mà
<C4NoC>  ờm
<C4NoC> broadcom thì thôi luôn
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor183> cái của e dùng ubuntu 11.10 thì phải á
<vubuntor183> dc không ạ
<vubuntor183> cái wifi hiện cột sóng nhưng mà không có kết nối
<vubuntor514> mình nghĩ cần xem lại
<vubuntor514> ko phải bản 11.10 ko nhận dâu
<vubuntor514> thấy wifi là ok rùi
<vubuntor183> là sao ạ?
<vubuntor183> nhưng mà không vào mạng được ak
<vubuntor514> có nghĩa là nó đã nhận dc wifi
<vubuntor183> hix
<vubuntor514> còn kết nối dc hay ko là chuyện khác nữa
<Tux|Thunderbird> túm cái váy lại là card wifi của thằng nào?
<Tux|Thunderbird> lan man quá
<vubuntor183> nóng wa ak
<vubuntor183> thẻ wifi của công ty lắp đặt cho dân dùng thẻ nạp vào dùng ak
<vubuntor751> Lâu quá k vào diễn đàn
<vubuntor751> mọi người khỏe k
<vubuntor751> :-)
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor751> éc
<vubuntor751> :-))
<C4NoC> éc cái gì
<vubuntor751> thì thấy mọi ng k khỏe
<vubuntor751> nên éc cái
<vubuntor751> mà sao có vẻ vắng thế nhỉ?
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor751: <- whoiss
<vubuntor751> thành viên lâu năm ghé vào hỏi thăm mọi người thôi :D
<C4NoC>  chả biết ai đâu mà lâu
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-06
<khanh_coltech> tại có nhiều vubuntor751 vào phòng quá :D
<vubuntor303> alo
<vubuntor303> moi nguoi cho minh hỏi
<vubuntor303> mình có 1 máy linux cài centos
<vubuntor303> mình đặt tên máy
<vubuntor303> mà sao mỗi lần restart
<vubuntor303> là nó bị đổi tên hostname tên máy vậy nhỉ
<C4NoC> vào sửa /etc/sysconfig/network
<C4NoC> đổi cái hostname đấy ra
<vubuntor303> no mac dinh la localhost.localdomain
<vubuntor303> mà sao vẫn cứ restart là nó bị đổi tên máy vậy  bạn
<C4NoC> vubuntor303: cứ sửa đi
<vubuntor111> máy đã cài win 7 ,nay muốn cài thêm fedora
<vubuntor111> giúp với nào
<vubuntor111> ?
<n0bawk> cứ thế cài vào
<n0bawk> ko việc gì phải xoắn
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor111
<ubot2> vubuntor111: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor111> đến bước phân vùng
<vubuntor111> bó tay ư
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor111: thì phân vùng ?
<vubuntor111> khó chỗ đó
<vubuntor111> chưa rành
<vubuntor111> chon cái gì
<vubuntor747> Mình mới sử dụng Ubuntu Desktop, mình thấy người ta chỉnh giao diện Ubuntu rất đẹp, Xin hỏi các bạn có biết chổ nào của trang web có hướng dẫn tùy chỉnh giao diện cho Ubuntu đẹp mắt hơn không?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-07
<vubuntor219> Xin hoi các bạn có chách nào ghost Ubuntu server lại ko>
<C4NoC>  cần gì ghost
<vubuntor219> vay minh nen lam gi de khi he thong bi loi thi khac phuc lai hoan toan vay ban?
<vubuntor219> mong ban k4Nok chỉ giúp
<K4NoK> sửa lỗi
<K4NoK> làm gì sai thì sửa ngược lại
<K4NoK> nặng quá thì cài lại, còn lẹ hơn
<K4NoK> backup cái /home/user là đủ rồi
<vubuntor219> còn mấy cái Openldap thì sao?
<vubuntor219> vậy phải chảy lại luôn ah?
<K4NoK> openldap gì?
<K4NoK> server?
<K4NoK> hay client?
<vubuntor219> uhm
<vubuntor219> mình đang hỏi trên server
<K4NoK> server thì coi nó để database ở đâu
<K4NoK> config ở đâu
<K4NoK> backup cái đó
<vubuntor219> có cách nào backup giống như windows ko ban?
<K4NoK> copy hết system
<K4NoK> copy hết cái / á
<K4NoK> mà chả để làm gì
<K4NoK> ko cần thiết
<vubuntor219> backup tất cả các file quạn trọng chỉ cần chạy một lệnh dc ko?
<vubuntor219> backup tất cả các file quạn trọng chỉ cần chạy một vài lệnh dc ko?
<K4NoK> dc
<K4NoK> viết cái script
<K4NoK> tự nó chạy hết
<vubuntor219> uhm
<Tux|Thunderbird> Bộ Windows backup dễ lắm hả ?
 * Tux|Thunderbird chưa có backup Windows lần nào :P
<n2i> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<iSupyBot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> !ure
<vubuntor037> mình gõ which g++
<vubuntor037> màn hình không hiển thị
<vubuntor037> tức là còn thiếu cái gì vậy các abnj
<Tux|Thunderbird> tức là không có g++ trong path :)
<vubuntor037> :)
<vubuntor037> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor037> đã làm
<vubuntor037> mình học c và c++ cũng như java có trình biên dịch nào có thể dùng cùng 1 lúc 3 ngôn ngữ đó không các bạn
<vubuntor037> eclip dùng được chứ ạ
<K4NoK> yup
<K4NoK> wtf
<K4NoK> biên dịch?
<Tux|Thunderbird> làm gì có trình biên dịch nào biên dịch được cả C/C++ và java lolz
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor037: Eclipse là IDE
<Tux|Thunderbird> có thể dùng để code C/C++, Java, PHP, Python (Ruby/Rails?)
<vubuntor037> ^^
<vubuntor037> xin lỗi các bạn
<vubuntor037> hình như mình dùng từ sai
<vubuntor037> giờ mình muốn học C, C++
<vubuntor037> và java
<vubuntor037> mình cần dùng công cụ nào ạ
<K4NoK> vim
<K4NoK> c compiler
<K4NoK> java compiler
<vubuntor037> thank bạn
<vubuntor037> cho mình  hỏi là ví dụ như eclip dùng để làm gì ạ
<K4NoK> IDE
<K4NoK> gõ
<K4NoK> để code chứ làm gì
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor037: Eclipse là IDE
<Tux|Thunderbird> gồm text editor + các thứ loằng ngoằng xunh quanh
<Tux|Thunderbird> liên kết đến các compiler
<Tux|Thunderbird> tạo ra các thể loại project
<Tux|Thunderbird> rồi nhấn nút là chạy (hi vọng thế =)) )
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor037: học code thì dùng cái nào cũng được nhất là ở mức học language
<vubuntor037> :)
<vubuntor037> thank tux
<vubuntor037> chắc là mình học cơ bản cái đã
<vubuntor037> giờ mới hoc C
<vubuntor037> mà học C trên linux
<vubuntor037> k biết có khác nhiều so với win hay không nữa
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor037: học đi =))
<Tux|Thunderbird> kiếm quyển sách mà học
<vubuntor037> :)
<vubuntor037> vâng ạ
<Tux|Thunderbird> chứ cứ sợ khác nhau với giống nhau làm gì cho mệt
<vubuntor037> tux có quyển nào hay cơ bản
<vubuntor037> cho mình xin với
<vubuntor037> anh việt gì cũng được
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor037: đang ở mức độ nào ?
<Tux|Thunderbird> hỏi xong hem trả lời là sao ta ?
<vubuntor037> hì
<vubuntor037> coi như chưa biết gì luôn đi bạn
<Tux|Thunderbird> C Programming Language
<Tux|Thunderbird> nhai xong cuốn đó đã :)
<vubuntor037> ^^
<vubuntor037> thank tux
<vubuntor037> bạn học cuốn đó hết bao lâu?
<Tux|Thunderbird> nhai hết có mấy chương à =)
<Tux|Thunderbird> mà sách ai đọc hết được
<vubuntor037> hì
<vubuntor037> uk
 * Tux|Thunderbird đọc chỗ cần
<Tux|Thunderbird> sau biết mà tra cứu
<vubuntor037> bạn cho  mình xin link down được không?
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor037: đọc hết cuốn đó
<vubuntor037> gỗ gg
<vubuntor037> nhiều quá
<Tux|Thunderbird> cũng chưa chắc thành master được đâu
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor037: chỗ này không share WareZ bạn ạ
<Tux|Thunderbird> bạn vui lòng tự tìm :)
<vubuntor037> uh
<vubuntor037> mình biết rồi
<vubuntor037> :)
<vubuntor037> thấy bảo phải trả phí nữa nè
<vubuntor291> cho mình xin phép hỏi câu này hơi ngu tí ạ
<K4NoK> thế đi học cách hỏi thông minh trước đi
<vubuntor291> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/wiki/index.php/Dual_Boot_BackTrack_And_Windows7
<iSupyBot> Title: Dual Boot BackTrack And Windows7 - BackTrack Linux (at www.backtrack-linux.org)
<vubuntor291> mình có thể làm theo link
<K4NoK> dual boot?
<vubuntor291> nhưng không biết làm sao có thể install backtrack nhỉ
<K4NoK> thì cứ cài win7 vào
<vubuntor291> vâng ạ
<vubuntor291> ok rồi ạ
<vubuntor291> đang dùng win7
<K4NoK> cài tiếp cái của nợ linux nào sau
<K4NoK> nó cũng tự nhận
<K4NoK> thế thôi
<vubuntor291> nhưng mình không có đĩa cd
<vubuntor291> mình dùng usb được chứ
<vubuntor291> với lại ổ C của mình gần full rồi
<K4NoK> dùng gì cũng dc
<K4NoK> mà sao cứ suốt ngày backtrack thế
<K4NoK> ko xài ubuntu dc à
<K4NoK> ko xài mint dc à
<vubuntor291> ^^
<vubuntor291> tuổi trẻ ham hố ấy mà bạn
<vubuntor291> chắc vài bữa lại chán thôi
<vubuntor291> nhưng mà k làm được
<vubuntor291> khó chịu lắm
<K4NoK>  ờ, chán luôn giờ đi
<vubuntor291> :))
 * K4NoK chán nghe backtrack lắm rồi
<vubuntor291> chưa chán giờ đượcc
<vubuntor291> chưa cài dual boot được mà
<vubuntor291> cài xong chán
<vubuntor291> ^^
<K4NoK>  ờ, thế K4NoK chán
<vubuntor291> hì
<vubuntor291> tks bạn
<vubuntor808> bệnh nặng mấy bác ơi
<vubuntor808> ai giúp với
<vubuntor808> http://nq1.upanh.com/b1.s30.d1/ba8a27adbec7508993d39d1972d7d75d_48893791.9.png
<vubuntor808> sau khi cài backtrack 5 song song với win7
<vubuntor808> nó bị mất ổ đĩa
<vubuntor808> vào quản lý ổ đĩa
<vubuntor808> nó ra như vậy
<vubuntor808> giờ làm sao đây?
<vubuntor808> mình cài bằng usb boot
<vubuntor808> nhưng khi phân vùng mình chọn ổ đĩa E
<vubuntor808> là ổ đĩa bị mất
<vubuntor808> Nhưng khi khởi động lên nó không có boot cho mình chọn
<kid__> vubuntor808: mới dùng linux à?
<vubuntor808> hic
<vubuntor808> vâng bạn à
<kid__> ừ thế quay ra làm quen cái gì dễ dễ đi
<vubuntor808> khi cài đặt
<kid__> chui đầu vào cái đó làm chi:/
<vubuntor808> hic
<vubuntor808> mình biết rồi
<vubuntor808> nhưng giờ làm sao để cho nó lại đây?
<vubuntor808> cài lại win được không nhỉ
<kid__> biết cài Ubuntu hem?
<vubuntor808> có bạn à
<kid__> ờ thế phân vùng lại đi
<kid__> thế là xong?
<vubuntor808> thế giờ mình cài lại win hả bạn
<vubuntor808> vì khi cài mình cài song song mà
<kid__> dùng cái live cd phân vùng lại
<kid__> rồi thích cài cái gì thì cài
<vubuntor808> ok
<kid__> vubuntor808: biết cách phân vùng không?
<vubuntor808> để mình lại vọc thử
<vubuntor808> ^^
<vubuntor808> chưa phân vùng khi nào
<kid__> biết phân vùng không?
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> thế mà đòi cài backtrack...
<kid__> !bg
<vubuntor808> :))
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<kid__> đọc đi
<Dynamo> lại thành phần đi hack wifi đây mà
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Dynamo> tập làm hacker :3
<kid__> đọc phần phân vùng đó
<kid__> Dynamo: toàn hackơm
<Tux|Thunderbird> Đệt
<vubuntor808> :(
<Tux|Thunderbird> lại bạn backtrack
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<Tux|Thunderbird> kiên trì vkl
<Tux|Thunderbird> =]]
<Tux|Thunderbird> bảo bỏ thời gian ra học linux thì ếu hoc
<vubuntor808> :((
<Tux|Thunderbird> cứ làm mấy việc linh tinh làm gì cho khổ
<Dynamo> đức tính tốt của một hacker đấy, Tux|Thunderbird không biết à
<Tux|Thunderbird> linux còn chưa thạo hack hiếc mịa gì
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: ngu dốt bảo thủ thì có
<Dynamo> :3
<Tux|Thunderbird> người ta kiên trì khi có cơ sở để tiếp tục và có hy vọng
<vubuntor808> thôi giờ mấy bạn muốn nói gì mình cũng được
<Tux|Thunderbird> lao vào vô vọng thì lao vào làm quái gì
<vubuntor808> mình cũng chỉ ham hố thấy có mấy cái video trên youtube crack wifi thấy dễ dễ
<vubuntor808> nên làm theo thôi mà
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<vubuntor808> tks tux
 * Tux|Thunderbird gọi anh Hiếu ra mổ chứ đỡ là chết cả mẹ lẫn con
<Dynamo> không đỡ đâu, ca này ngoài tử cung rồi
<NgoHuy|Maths> khổ
<NgoHuy|Maths> dùng Linux hai năm àm chưa biết hack hiếc gì
<NgoHuy|Maths> :(
<NgoHuy|Maths> bạn mới vào đã ahck wifi
<NgoHuy|Maths> :-s
<Tux|Thunderbird> NgoHuy|Maths: mịa
<Tux|Thunderbird> người ta là có khả năng phi vào thường
<Tux|Thunderbird> phi thường*
<Tux|Thunderbird> =))
<NgoHuy|Maths> =]]
<Tux|Thunderbird> chứ ai lẹt đẹt như tụi user vớ vẩn
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor808: rất có khả năng được bình chọn là thánh của #ubuntu-vn
<Tux|Thunderbird> sáng vai với Phồng Tôm, Tiểu lí đái chai và Kuzing Tiến Sĩ của Voz
<Dynamo> s/sáng/sánh
<Dynamo> :3
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: Thunderbird đang hâm
<Tux|Thunderbird> toàn gõ xong chưa hiện chữ là mình đã enter rồi
 * Dynamo bàn phím đang hâm :|
<Tux|Thunderbird> =]]
<Dynamo> đậu xanh giờ phát hiện thêm chục chứng bệnh nữa , shift+1..3 không được
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: xác định là chú fap nhiều bay vô đấy
<Tux|Thunderbird> hỏng cmn mạch keyboard rồi
<Dynamo> mọa, mạch toàn bên trái @@
<vubuntor597> ai kick mình ra khỏi room à
<vubuntor597> :(
<Dynamo> @@
<Dynamo> ai kick đâu
<Dynamo> !hi vubuntor542
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi vubuntor542' not found
<vubuntor597> ca mổ đẻ của mình các bạn giúp được chứ ạ
<Dynamo> !hi | vubuntor542
<ubot2> vubuntor542: Chào bạn!
<Dynamo> 123$%^&
<Tux|Thunderbird> tốt nhất là cho nó chết đi rồi sinh đứa mới ;)
<Dynamo> fsck keyboard
<vubuntor597> giờ mình cài lại win +phân vùng lai ổ cứng là được đúng không ạ
<Dynamo> vubuntor597: yep
<vubuntor597> cảm ơn các bạn!
<Tux|Thunderbird> nếu bạn hacker không encrypt HDD thì chắc là được
<Tux|Thunderbird> :P
<Dynamo> 8-)
<vubuntor597> cho mình 1 lời khuyên chân thành đừng đá đểu nữa được không!
<Tux|Thunderbird> bỏ cm nói mới nhớ
<vubuntor597> Thực sự là muốn học Linux
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor597: mình có lời khuyên chân thành là nếu nghe lời mình C4Noc, n0bawk và mọi người ở đây từ tuần trước (trước nữa)
<Tux|Thunderbird> thì đã chả có chuyện vừa xảy ra :)
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: anh mới đặt pass cho cái BIOS + password lúc boot
<Tux|Thunderbird> giờ ếu nhớ pass ...
<Tux|Thunderbird> reboot thì không sao
<Dynamo> :lol:
<Tux|Thunderbird> tắt + bật lên phải nhập pass
<Tux|Thunderbird> xác định cmnr
<vubuntor597> Tux
<vubuntor597> vẫn nhớ mình trước trước nữa à
<vubuntor597> :)
<Dynamo> lại chả
<Dynamo> Tux|Thunderbird: <- nhớ dzai lắm
<Dynamo> vubuntor597 mà là dzai thì còn nhớ nữa
<vubuntor597> :)
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor597: hacker nào vào đây
<Tux|Thunderbird> ae đều nhớ cả
 * Tux|Thunderbird vì lần nào cũng phải rút dây mạng
<vubuntor597> không phải hác cớm nhưng lúc nãy nữa à
<vubuntor597> bực qúa rút dây mạng hả Tux
 * Tux|Thunderbird dùng mạng không dây
<Tux|Thunderbird> =]]
<vubuntor597> Đến khổ các bạn à, mình đâu có đam mê công nghệ thông tin lắm đâu, nhưng giờ bị vứt vào cái trường học cử nhân
<vubuntor597> nói thật là mất căn bản
<vubuntor597> nhưng cái tính hay vọc vạch
<vubuntor597> giờ mới khổ thế
<vubuntor597> giờ cài lại win+phân vùng
<vubuntor597> thank all
<vubuntor597> :)
 * Tux|Thunderbird chả có tí căn bản nào để mất =)
<n0bawk> Tux|Thunderbird: hình như có cách reset password đó
<n0bawk> tháo pin bios, hoặc có chỗ set jump để vào mode maintainance
<Tux|Thunderbird> n0bawk: okie.
<Tux|Thunderbird> nguy hiểm qvaix
 * Tux|Thunderbird may mà chưa set password HDD
<n0bawk> nói chung là sờ vào đc thì khả năng vẫn reset đc :))
<vubuntor154> Xin hỏi các bạn là khi mình chuyển từ người dùng này sang người dùng khác bằng lệnh : sudo su ngoctuan thì khi chứng thực password xong thì chỉ xuất hiện dấu $ mà không thấy tên người dùng ngoctuan dau ca?
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor154: whoami
<Tux|Thunderbird> gõ lệnh đó bạn sẽ biết bạn đang là ai
<vubuntor154> nhưng tại dấu $ mình vẫn dùng lệnh bình thường
<Tux|Thunderbird> thì tất nhiên
<vubuntor154> có nghĩa là đã chuyển qua được tài khoản ngoctuan nhưng sao ko thấy hiện tân như tài khoản kia?
<Tux|Thunderbird> bạn chuyển sang user khác và đang ùng shell với quyền của user đó mà
<vubuntor154> có nghĩa là đã chuyển qua được tài khoản ngoctuan nhưng sao ko thấy hiện tân như tài khoản kia?
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor154: hiện hay không là do biến PS1
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor154: không cần phải paste lại câu hỏi nhiều lần như thế
<vubuntor154> bạn chỉ dùm làm sao mới cho nó hiện dc
<Tux|Thunderbird> export  PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\u\[\033[01;34m\] \W \[\033[00m\]\# \[\033[01;31m\]\$ \[\033[00m\]'
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor154: gõ lệnh kia vào
 * Tux|Thunderbird mà chả nẽ cái chuyện hiện hay không hiện quan trọng thế sao :D
<vubuntor154> lệnh bạn đưa ko an thua gi het
<vubuntor154> nó bị vậy khi mình chạy lệnh này: usermod ngoctuan -G adm,cdrom,sudo,dip,plugdev,lpadmin,sambashare
<Tux|Thunderbird> chả sao cả
<Tux|Thunderbird> cái kia là biến mà
<Tux|Thunderbird> mà cũng chỉ là hiển thị trên shell
<vubuntor154> mình đang tức là tự nhiên nó như vậy
<Tux|Thunderbird> export lại cái biến PS1 là được mà
<vubuntor154> muốn trả lại hiện thị tên nhưng quên chỗ nào rùi
<Tux|Thunderbird> export PS1='XXX'
<Tux|Thunderbird> add cái PS1 vào ~/.bashrc
<Tux|Thunderbird> .g Linux bash PS1
<iPhenny> Tux|Thunderbird: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<iSupyBot> Title: How to: Change / Setup bash custom prompt (PS1) (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<vubuntor154> XXX là tên phải ko?
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor154: là cái gì cũng được
<Tux|Thunderbird> như ở kia \u là user
<Tux|Thunderbird> vubuntor154: bạn đọc cái link đi đã
<vubuntor154> mình chạy cái này: root@server10:~ $PS1="\u@\h:\w #"
<vubuntor154> kết quả
<vubuntor154> root@server10:~#
<vubuntor154> tài khoản root thì ok
<vubuntor154> nhưng tài khoản kia thì như thế này: \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]\u@\h:\w$
<vubuntor154> nói chung là các tài khoản khác ko bị
<vubuntor154> chỉ có tài khoản mình mới phân quyền thì bị thui
<Tux|Thunderbird> vô lý ;)
<vubuntor154> chết rùi tài khoản mới tạo tên là test
<vubuntor154> khi chuển qua test thì ra vậy: \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]\u@\h:\w$
<vubuntor154> chac ngu mot giac moi dc
<vubuntor154> huhu
<vubuntor596> chào ạ
<vubuntor596> em muốn hỏi 1 tí được không ?
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<NgoHuy|Maths> nhiều user rất lễ phép
<NgoHuy|Maths> và y như rằng sau đó là hỏi những cau không đỡ được
<NgoHuy|Maths> :))
<C4NoC> :]]
<Dynamo> NgoHuy|Maths: đỡ được nhưng vẫn có thể mổ thì cứ trả lời, còn nếu mà mổ không được thì mặc xác :3
<NgoHuy|Maths> :D
<Tux|Thunderbird> Đăng thông tin tuyển bác sĩ cho #ubuntu-vn
<Tux|Thunderbird> =]]
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-08
<vubuntor958> e moi dung ubuntu nen may cai khong biet mong may a co the giup e
<vubuntor958> e co may bo theme icon
<vubuntor958> e giai nen roi bo vao thu muc .icon
<vubuntor958> nhung vao advanded setting nhung van khong thay
<lostfile> .ping
 * CoconutCrab huýt sáo
<vubuntor405> cho minh hoi la file config cua kernel nam o dau trong ubuntu ko
<truongan> trong thư mục /boot
<truongan> kế bên cái kernel thường có cái config của nó
<vubuntor405> da thay roi thanks truongan
<vubuntor829> giup minh voi
<vubuntor829> minh tair ban custom 12.04 tren dien dan
<vubuntor829> ve cai
<vubuntor829> gio khong go duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor829> ban custom 12.04 da cai scim va ibus
<vubuntor829> nhung kich hoat roi
<vubuntor829> van khong go duoc
<NgoHuy|Maths> chọn kiểu gõ chưa bạn
<vubuntor766> khi mo may ubuntu 12.04 ,doi mat khau vong khoa dang nhap
<vubuntor766> giup em dep vu nay voi
<vubuntor766> co ai khong
<vubuntor284> quen pass quan tri trong ubuntu
<MonoCrab> bỏ live cd vào chroot rồi change password
<vubuntor284> khi lay lai pass bi loi "athetication token manipullation error "
<vubuntor284> cai bang usb
<vubuntor284> ai cao thu giup voi
<MonoCrab> chroot chưa đúng
<vubuntor284> ?
<vubuntor284> drop to root shell promp
<vubuntor284> vao day dung chua
<vubuntor284> go sudo passwd root
<MonoCrab> gõ passwd là đủ
<vubuntor284> co cach nao lay lai pass quan tri ngay trong ubuntu luon khong ,minh dang len dien dan trong ubuntu !
<vubuntor284> go passwd la du a
<MonoCrab> ờ
<vubuntor284> de thu khoi dong lai may nha
<vubuntor284> a
<vubuntor284> cho minh nick  cua ban duoc khong  ?
<vubuntor284> caubexiteen
<vubuntor284> add vao nha
<MonoCrab> clgt....
<vubuntor008> cuu voi "lay lai pass quan tri "
<vubuntor008> passwd khong duoc
<vubuntor008> bi loi athentication token manipulation error
<vubuntor008> cao thu giup voi
<vubuntor724> co dai ca nao giup e ko?
<vubuntor724> e cai Trinh dieu khien DCOM-3G tren Ubuntu 12.04nhung khi khoi dong no len thi bao loi
<vubuntor278> hi
<vubuntor278> con ai onli k za?
<vubuntor724> libmng1: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.15-0ubuntu10 is installed          Depends: libjpeg62 but it is not installed          Depends: liblcms1 (>= 1.08-1) but 1.19.dfsg-1ubuntu3 is installed          Depends: zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1) but 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu4 is installed libqt3-mt: Depends: libjpeg62 but it is not installed libqtgui4: Depends: libqt4-declarative (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 is installed       
<NgoHuy|cuibap> !ák
<ubot2> Factoid 'k' not found
<NgoHuy|cuibap> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor724> no loi nhu vay do
<vubuntor724> no yeu cau chay lenh fix loi nay: apt-get install -f
<vubuntor724> nhung ko fix dc
<vubuntor278> mình vừa mới cài ubuntu song song với win 7 xong nhưng khi reset lại thì vô thẳng win 7 luôn.không cho lựa chọn.mong các anh chị giúp đỡ
<truongan> vubuntor278, vậy cài lại ubuntu đi
<truongan> nhưng nhớ chọn cho nó boot vô ubuntu
<vubuntor278> mà em vừa mới cài nó ngốn của em het 60GB rồi. T.T
<vubuntor278> nó lấy trong ổ D anh ạ
<vubuntor278> lúc cài em không có chỉnh gì hết.tại em làm theo các anh chị trên mạng chị mà
<truongan> anh chị nào ?
<vubuntor278> ý em nói là các bài viết trên các diễn dàng đó anh
<vubuntor278> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide#C.C3.A0i_.C4.91.E1.BA.B7t_b.E1.BA.B1ng_files_iso_t.E1.BB.AB_.E1.BB.95_c.E1.BB.A9ng_qua_GRUB4DOS
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor278>  với lại em tham khảo 1 số wed khác nũa ạ
<vubuntor278> em không cài bằng đĩa mà em cài bằng USB boot đó anh. em học theo link này ne http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide#C.C3.A0i_.C4.91.E1.BA.B7t_b.E1.BA.B1ng_.C4.91.C4.A9a_quang_.28CD.2FDVD.29
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-09
<vubuntor593> alo
<vubuntor593> bac cho nao cho e hoi chut
<vubuntor593> e dang dung con dell n5050 truoc dung ubuntu 11.10 may chay wifi ngon nhung sau khu up len 12.04 no khong nhan cac wifi nua bac nao biet benh chua ho e voi
<vubuntor144> cac bạn cho hỏi lam sao update ofline cho ubuntu
<vubuntor144> mih cai ban custom 12.04 tren dien dan share
<vubuntor144> ai cao thu chi giup vu nay di ?
<vubuntor144> co ai khong  ?
<vubuntor144> bo tay
<vubuntor144> nhan tai dau roi
<vubuntor144> ?
<vubuntor144> ?
<truongan> có IDE hay editor nào cho phép compile 1 file (C++) rồi chạy thử ngay tại chỗ không các bác
<truongan> Mình thử gedit + external tools rồi nhưng lúc nó chạy thì cái console chỉ xem được output, không input vô được
<truongan> còn mấy cái IDE bự bự (codeblocks, eclipse) thì bắt tạo project phiền quá
<NewdayCrab> thử ngay tại chỗ là seo?
<NewdayCrab> emacs nà
<truongan> mở một file .cpp
<truongan> tức là mở file blah.cpp xong nhấn 1 nút nó chạy gcc -o xxxx blah.cpp  && ./xxxx
<NewdayCrab> emacs đi
<NewdayCrab> không thì mở 2 terminal
 * NewdayCrab làm thế suốt
<truongan> emacs setup thế nào để được như vậy?
<truongan> terminal thì chậm lắm
<truongan> có cái nào mở file, view file rồi chạy chỉ với 1 nút luôn đó
<truongan> vì có rất nhiều file
<NewdayCrab> 1 nút hả :3
<NewdayCrab> emacs siêu nhân đi
<NewdayCrab> không có thì viết elisp cho nó chạy
<tux|lion> viết cho nó cái makefile đơn giản
<tux|lion> từ vim làm shortcut execute lệnh đó
<tux|lion> (lệnh make)
<tux|lion> vim thì có cái plugin này
<tux|lion> .g vim script single compile
<iPhenny> tux|lion: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3115
<iSupyBot> Title: SingleCompile - Make it more convenient to compile or run a single source file. : vim online (at www.vim.org)
<vubuntor921> mình chưa sử dụng ubuntu
<vubuntor921> naymuốn sử dụng
<vubuntor921> nhưng không biết phiên bản nào hợp với cấu hình của máy
<vubuntor921> laptop hp compaq DV1000
<vubuntor921> ram 1GB
<vubuntor921> CPU 1,6
<vubuntor921> HDD 80GB
<vubuntor921> xin mọi người hướng dẫn
<vubuntor031> anh em cho hoi ?
<vubuntor031> minh moi tai ve goi thay doi icon cho ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor031> duoi la .gz
<vubuntor031> lam sao cai no duoc vay ?
<vubuntor458> Em chào Anh ạ
<n0bawk> chào anh?
<vubuntor458> Em có vấn đề chưa hiểu ở trong ubuntu là: Cài đặt phần mềm trong ubuntu ạ
<n0bawk> !cài đặt phần mềm
<ubot2> n0bawk: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor458
<ubot2> vubuntor458: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor458> em muốn hỏi là có những cách nào để cài đặt phần mềm trong ubuntu
<vubuntor458> thank Anh
<n0bawk> có rất nhiều cách cách đơn giản nhất là software center
<n0bawk> còn bạn down file .gz về thì giải nén ra
<n0bawk> rồi tuỳ nó là cái gì thì copy nó vào đúng chỗ -> done
<vubuntor458> anh kể cho em một số cách khác ạ, em đang thực hành về vấn đề này ạ
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> cài từ gói .deb, cài từ repostory, cài từ mã nguồn v.v..
<n0bawk> vubuntor458: tự tìm hiểu đi nhá :D
<vubuntor458> thank anh nhazz
<vubuntor231> ai giup voi
<vubuntor231> khong duoc duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor231> mac du da cai scim va ibus
<vubuntor231> ai cao thu giup voi ?
<vubuntor231> báo cáo đã gõ được tiếng việt
<tux|lion> vubuntor231: đấy bạn cũng là cao thủ đấy thôi
<tux|lion> :)
<vubuntor231> à quên
<vubuntor231> cho xin nick bạn được không
<vubuntor231> vào diễn đàn mà không quen ai cả
<tux|lion> xin nick làm gì
<tux|lion> lên diễn đàn thì cứ hỏi
<tux|lion> ai trả lời đưọc thì họ trả lời
<tux|lion> irc cũng thế
<tux|lion> add nick vô đôi lúc là làm phiền người ta :-p
<vubuntor231> ukm
<vubuntor231> bạn cho hỏi
<vubuntor231> có lần ubuntu đòi vòng khóa đăng nhập
<vubuntor231> lỗi gì vậy ?
<tux|lion> không phải lỗi gì cả
<vubuntor231> ?
<tux|lion> nó là cái keyring thì phải
<tux|lion> bạn đặt password cho cái keyring đó
<tux|lion> thì khi một số ứng dụng truy xuất password từ keyring ra
<vubuntor231> may mà lấy lại được pass
<tux|lion> nó sẽ cần mật khẩu
<tux|lion> để mật khẩu trống thì sẽ hết
<vubuntor231> à
<vubuntor231> wine
<vubuntor231> trong ubuntu
<tux|lion> không phải cái để thay thế windows
<vubuntor231> co nhận khi cài phần mềm diệt virut không nhỉ  ?
<tux|lion> :)
<vubuntor231> ?
<vubuntor231> chỉ chạy ứng dụng win thôi à
<tux|lion> cài antivirus vô wine làm gì
<vubuntor231> ukm
<vubuntor231> à
<tux|lion> linux bình thường đã không cần cài antivirus
<vubuntor231> mình cài ubuntu format toàn ổ cứng
<tux|lion> mà có cài thì cũng có bản riêng
<tux|lion> sao phải dùng qua wine
<vubuntor231> giờ muốn chia lại để cài thêm xp
<vubuntor231> có công cụ gì không
<vubuntor231> ?
<tux|lion> thì chia lại rồi cài thôi
<tux|lion> dùng liveCD/LiveUSB
<tux|lion> chạy GParted
<vubuntor231> chia lại mà không ảnh  hưởng đến ubuntu đang dùng
<tux|lion> rồi cắt từ cái phân vùng nào đó ra mà cài
<tux|lion> ảnh hưởng hay không thì còn tuỳ
<tux|lion> với tình hình partition table nó như nào
<tux|lion> nói chung là kiểu gì thì cài xong XP cũng phải fix grub để dualboot
<vubuntor231> ảnh hưởng dual boot à
<vubuntor231> hay là cái mảy ảo trong ubuntu
<vubuntor231> chạy xp
<tux|lion> cái đó tuỳ bạn thôi
<tux|lion> còn cả cấu hình máy nữa
<vubuntor231> ý mình muốn hỏi làm vậy có được không
<vubuntor231> ram 1G
<tux|lion> nhẹ nhàng bình thường chỉ M$O thì máy ảo cũng được
<tux|lion> vubuntor231: hên xui chạy Ubuntu tốn RAM ra trò
<vubuntor231> ubuntu tốn ram à
<tux|lion> chơi XP trên máy ảo với 1G RAM thì hơi hẻo
<tux|lion> vubuntor231: ờ =)
<vubuntor231> sao mà mình thấy nó cũng khá  nhanh mà
<vubuntor231> à
<tux|lion> nhanh chậm nó tuỳ cảm nhận mỗi người mà
<vubuntor231> mình có bộ cài office 2003
 * tux|lion thấy dùng nó tiện còn thì hơi chậm
<vubuntor231> cai trong ubuntu
<vubuntor231> mà nó báo lỗi kiểm tra source
<vubuntor231> máy đã cài wine
<tux|lion> mình không rõ
<tux|lion> mình không sử dụng bất cứ apps nào trong wine cả
<vubuntor231> cấn vụ office 2003 à
<vubuntor231> ukm
<vubuntor231> à
<vubuntor231> hồm qua thủ vụ wifi trong ubuntu
<vubuntor231> không nhận
<tux|lion> vubuntor231: thường thì của realtek, intel, dell thì không phải làm gì
<tux|lion> đôi lúc thì atheros hay broadcom nó chưa làm việc ngay
<tux|lion> phải kích hoạt drivers đã
<vubuntor231> vào chỗ trình điều khiển bổ sung
<vubuntor231> đã nhận card wifi
<vubuntor231> giờ có bắt được không  ?
<tux|lion> card của broadcom ?
 * tux|lion thôi đưa em gái đi tập xe đạp đã
<vubuntor231> broadcom STA
<tux|lion> lúc khác support tiếp
<vubuntor231> bb
<tux|lion> vubuntor231: nhờ bạn khác ấy
<vubuntor231> exit
<vubuntor005> Anh chị nào biết chỉ giùm em cách sử dụng kho phần mềm trong ubuntu với ạ
<vubuntor005> aloo
<vubuntor005> Anh chị nào biết chỉ giùm em cách sử dụng kho phần mềm trong ubuntu với ạ
<tux|lion> vubuntor005: thì vào đấy
<tux|lion> thích cái gì thì nhấn cài đặt
<tux|lion> có vậy thôi
<vubuntor005> ừ, e thank anh
<vubuntor005> anh cho em hỏi về phương pháp sử dụng dòng lệnh ạ
<littleCrab> man aptitude
<tux|lion> vubuntor005: đừng pm người khác trong irc thế
<VHNgoc> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Aptitude
<iSupyBot> Title: Aptitude – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor676> chào các bác
<vubuntor005> em tnk anh Tux/lion
<vubuntor676> em mới cài ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<vubuntor676> mà lúc khởi động nó thông báo
<vubuntor676> sorry ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error
<vubuntor676> bác nào chỉ em vs :((
<Dynamo> vubuntor676: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998352
<iSupyBot> Title: [lubuntu] Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error /usr/bin/Xorg - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<tux|lion> vubuntor676: kệ nó
<tux|lion> tắt cái apport đi là nó hết ấy mà
<tux|lion> =]]
<vubuntor676> tắt ở đâu ạ
<vubuntor676> :D
<tux|lion> .g how to turnoff apport ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor676> cái của em nó report usr/bin/jupiter
<iPhenny> tux|lion: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<iSupyBot> Title: How do I enable or disable Apport? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor676> okay, để em làm đã :D
<vubuntor676> thank các bác
<vubuntor676> :D
<vubuntor460> xin chào cóa ai ko
<vubuntor460> cóa ai ko
<K4NoK> hem
<vubuntor460> ô la
<vubuntor460> coàn ai ko
<vubuntor460> @@
<tux|lion> tối CN mọi nguời đi chơi hết rồi
<vubuntor453> có ai ở đây không?
<NgoHuy|stupid> ?
<vubuntor453> em mới học ubuntu có 1 câu hỏi như thế này các anh giúp em với
<NgoHuy|stupid> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor453> À anh giúp em câu này với làm thế nào để thêm lệnh date vào cuối nội dung của file txt, (viết bằng lệnh)
<NgoHuy|stupid> dùng kết xuất đầu ra
<NgoHuy|stupid> làm đi
<vubuntor453> dấu kết là dấu như thế nào vậy anh?
<tux|lion> vubuntor453: đọc về shell đi
<tux|lion> .g điều hướng trong shell linux thang
<iPhenny> tux|lion: http://www.duythang.net/2009/06/chuyen-huong-xuatnhap-trong-linux-tac.html
<iSupyBot> Title: just a lazy admin: Làm chủ Linux Bash shell: Chuyển hướng xuất/nhập trong Linux (at www.duythang.net)
<tux|lion> vãi Google
<NgoHuy|stupid> Goolge nó ngu lấm nh ơi
<NgoHuy|stupid> =]]
<vubuntor453> ^_^ em viết lệnh cat >noidung.txt sau đó nhập nội dung, rồi bấm kiểu gì để nó tự động chèn ngày vào đó các anh?
<tux|lion> NgoHuy|stupid: ngu thật mà
<tux|lion> từ khoá với cái title không trùng nhau mấy
 * tux|lion cơ nó sao nó hiểu ý anh thế =))
<tux|lion> vubuntor453: được học linux sướng nhở
<NgoHuy|stupid> em không được học
<NgoHuy|stupid> toàn bị thầy đuổi ra
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<vubuntor453> ^_^ ubuntu khó hiểu quá :((
 * tux|lion đợi trường nó đuổi ra
<vubuntor453> thêm nội dung vào trong file txt dùng lệnh gì vậy các anh?
<NgoHuy|stupid> -,-
<tux|lion> vubuntor453: bạn đọc cái link mình gửi chưa
<tux|lion> tốt nhất là lên tự học tự làm
 * tux|lion không làm bài hộ
<vubuntor453> ừ đang đọc mà cũng chưa hiểu lắm anh pro ơi
<NgoHuy|stupid> làm đi sẽ hiểu rõ hơn
<vubuntor453> ak hay nhỉ ^_^.... anh pro cho hỏi thế mình làm sao để sửa được nội dung trong đó vậy anh?
<tux|lion> vubuntor453: bạn pro ơi
<tux|lion> bạn làm ơn không hỏi mà chú tâm vào đọc được không
<tux|lion> ;)
<vubuntor453> ^^
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor453> anh ơi dấu > làm sao để đưa nó về $ được anh? trong tài liệu ko thấy :p
<tux|lion> chịu cái bạn 453 ...
<NgoHuy|stupid> nó out rồi anh
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<tux|lion> NgoHuy|stupid: dạo này nhiều sn vãi
<tux|lion> sắp tới nhận đồ án với làm đồ àn
<tux|lion> án*
<tux|lion> còn nhiều nữa
<NgoHuy|stupid> vâng
<NgoHuy|stupid> em nhận xét
<NgoHuy|stupid> càng lễ phép càng khó đỡ
<NgoHuy|stupid> +_+
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-02
<ltan>  /msg NickServ identify
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-03
<vubuntor686> alo
<chuothungbang96> anh chị ơi? cho e hỏi tý nào hì
<Cua> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<chuothungbang96> èo
<chuothungbang96> máy em mấy hum nay bị mất tuochpad
<Cua> mất là sao? không dùng được?
<chuothungbang96> e mở phần mouse trong setting thì k có phần touchpad nữa
<chuothungbang96> vâng ạ. k dùng được nữa
<chuothungbang96> giờ e phải dùng chuột ngoài...
<Cua> hm
<Cua> bạn vào terminal, gõ cái sau
<chuothungbang96> dạ?
<Cua> dmesg > log.txt
<Cua> rồi vào trong home, copy nội dung của file log.txt lên trang sau:
<Cua> !paste
<ubot2`> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<chuothungbang96> vâng ạ
<chuothungbang96> nó k hiện ra cái gì hết...
<chuothungbang96> terminal của e đứng rồi
<Cua> tất nhiên, mở file log.txt ở trong home
<chuothungbang96> à à. hì
<chuothungbang96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6057389/
<chuothungbang96> đây a oi hì
 * Cua clicks
<chuothungbang96> ?!
<Cua> đang xem
<chuothungbang96> dạ hì
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> vẫn nhận ra touchpad bình thương
<chuothungbang96> ....
<chuothungbang96> e k rõ
<chuothungbang96> máy e vẫn k thể dùng touchpad... và nó cũng k hiện phần touchpad trong setting
<Cua> uhm
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> vào terminal
<Cua> gõ synclient -l
<Cua> rồi paste nội dung vào trang kia
<Cua> vứt lên đay
<chuothungbang96> oke đợi e tý
<chuothungbang96> máy e chưa có cài...driver....touch pad hic
<Cua> :-\
<Cua> máy nào chả có sẵn rồi nhỉ?
<chuothungbang96> The program 'synclient' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<chuothungbang96> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<chuothungbang96> máy chưa có hơ hơ
<Cua> bạn đang dùng ubuntu bản 12.10 à
<chuothungbang96> vâng hơ
<Cua> hmm, cài cái kia đi
<chuothungbang96> oke e
<Cua> copy y hệt cái dòng đó vào
<chuothungbang96> hì
<chuothungbang96> dạ
<Cua> rồi log in log out xem
<chuothungbang96> nó báo k tìm thấy /vả/lib/dpkg/log
<chuothungbang96> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chuothungbang96> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Cua> không
<Cua> đây là do bạn đang bật chương trình nào đó update
<Cua> install
<chuothungbang96> ơ có
<chuothungbang96> đang dùng update
<Cua> update xong đi thì cài
<Cua> hoặc là thế, hoặc là chờ 1 chút
<Cua> mà sao bạn không update lên 13.04?
<chuothungbang96> Æ¡
<chuothungbang96> có phiên bản mới rồi hả anh?
<Cua> có từ tháng 4 rồi
<Cua> :-\
<Cua> 1 tháng nữa là có 13.10
<chuothungbang96> ặc...lâu e k dùng... nên k biết hơ hơ
<chuothungbang96> có thể update luôn trong bản này được  k ạ?
<Cua> được
<chuothungbang96> cho e dòng lệnh với hì
<Cua> xem xem nút check update ở đâu ấy
 * Cua đang dùng tự nó mọc ra bảo có thích update không
<chuothungbang96> dạ hì
<Cua> chạy luôn rồi ha
<chuothungbang96> hờ hờ. được touch pad ùi ạ
<chuothungbang96> e cảm ơn.... mấy anh hì
<Cua> okay
<chuothungbang96> mà bản 13.04 có gì mới k anh? hihi
<Cua> hmm
 * Cua thấy dùng nó mượt hơn
<Cua> hét
<chuothungbang96> ọc....hơ
<chuothungbang96> ơ... e đang dùng bản 12.04  lts hic
<chuothungbang96> k có update lên 13.04 được
<Cua> up được mà nhỉ
<Cua> nhưng thôi
<Cua> cũng không có vấn đề gì
<Cua> dùng được là được rồi
<chuothungbang96> mà cũng không thấy update lên 12.10 nữa
<chuothungbang96> hơ hơ. dùng được thì đương nhiên là được rồi hic
<vubuntor576> mọi người dung lượng file iso khi cài ubuntu khoảng 700MB phải không
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor576> có loại nào tính bằng GB không
<Stanley00> để làm gì thế bạn?
<vubuntor576> như là Fedora có loại 700MB có loại gần 4G ấy
<Stanley00> mình hiểu, nhưng để làm gì?
<vubuntor576> đi học thầy giáo bảo tìm bản có nhân gì đó
<vubuntor576> nặng tầm 3,5G
<vubuntor576> để chạy phần mềm trên đó không bị lỗi
<vubuntor576> @Stan có biết cái đó không
<_Tux_> vubuntor576: chửi chết mịa thầy đi
<_Tux_> liên quan quái gì
<Cua> :-\
<_Tux_> kernel mặc định thì bản nào chả như nhau
<Stanley00> vubuntor576: về hỏi lại thầy bạn đi, chứ /me ứ biết cái đó đâu
<_Tux_> còn kernel khác thì cài thêm
<_Tux_> thầy đếu gì chém gió nhảm vậy
<vubuntor576> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-04
<vubuntor132> em hỏi chút ạ em đang cài pm thì gặp lỗi này: *** Chưa ghi rõ đích nào, và không tìm thấy tập tin tạo (makefile) nào.  Dừng. trong khi trong thư mục rõ ràng có file makefile.in
<Cua> bạn cài gì thế?
<vubuntor036> xin  chao cho minh hoi cai minh install cndrvcups-common_2.20-1_i386.deb may in canon 2900 thi no cu bao dependency is not satisfiable gs-esp la sao vay ???
<vubuntor036> cam on su khong ho tro cua cac mem
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-05
<vubuntor433> các bạn ơi, cho mình hỏi, ubuntu có hỗ trợ card màn hình trời gt 630m của nvidia ko
<vubuntor309> unbuntu có hỗ trợ card rời nvidia gt 630m ko mấy bạn
<kid_> có bạn
<kid_> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<vubuntor309> có tut tiếng việt chưa bạn, đọc loạn quá
<kid_> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<vubuntor309> thks bạn
<vubuntor309> mà nghe nói ubuntu chạy card màn hình nóng máy dã man lắm
<kid_> cái này thì mình không biết
<kid_> chưa sờ vào card lúc nó chạy bao giờ:3
<vubuntor309> :3 à mà có bản ubun nào file ghost ko bạn, máy ko có ổ đĩa ko cài đc cái file .iso
<electr0n1> không có ổ đĩa thì cài từ usb đi :D
 * electr0n1 từ hồi burn cái đĩa 5k bị hư tới giờ không xài đĩa nữa :D
<vubuntor309> ko có usb luôn mới mệt :3
<Stanley00> USB mà cũng không có á? thiệt không vậy?
<vubuntor309> :D
<vubuntor309> thật
<vubuntor309> à mà máy mình mua là cài sẵn linuxx
<vubuntor309> chả hiểu sao bác bán hành chuyên qua window bằn cái ứng dụng gì đó ở toiyeulinux.co.cc
<vubuntor309> giờ chuyenr ngược lại đc ko
<Stanley00> nghe ảo ảo sao ấy nhỉ? có ứng dụng chuyển OS nữa à?
<electr0n1> chắc *ứng dụng* đó là cái dvd win7 :))
<vubuntor309> ko
<vubuntor309> nó chuyển trước mặt mình luôn mà
<vubuntor309> click vài phát là xong
<vubuntor309> mà giờ lại muốn xài ubuntu
<vubuntor309> :3
<vubuntor309> (máy mình ko có ổ đĩa quang :v)
<Stanley00> vậy bạn cho mình hỏi vài câu nha. Thứ nhất, bạn bao nhiêu tuổi rồi? học chuyên ngành gì? và tại sao lại muốn dùng Ubuntu?
<kid_> sao không hỏi bạn là trai hay gái, có chị, em gái không
<kid_> hỏi cái kia làm gì
<kid_> mà cái gì cũng không có thì cho cài tử hdd luôn
<Stanley00> kid_: =))
<vubuntor309> cài sao bạn
<vubuntor309> mình học cntt, bữa nay có môn mã nguồn mở
<vubuntor309> nên chuyển qua linux
<vubuntor309> :|
<vubuntor309> trước h dùng window mụ mi luôn rồi, cái gì cũng auto =))
<electr0n1> vậy là "giờ bị bắt buộc xài ubuntu" chứ không phải "muốn xài ubuntu" :))
<Stanley00> hiểu luôn... haiz
<Stanley00> lần nào cũng thế, nghe câu trả lời là muốn nản luôn. hix
<vubuntor309> nản thật
<Stanley00> vubuntor309: google install ubuntu from hdd thá»­ chÆ°a?
<electr0n_> ê electr0n1
<electr0n1> =))
<Stanley00> nhưng nói trước là không dễ đâu, bạn nên tìm cách sắm một cái USB mà cài cho nó thoải mái
<Stanley00> electr0n1: tự kỷ à?
<electr0n1> xem thử xái irssi có màu mè gì không ấy mà :D
<vubuntor309> có cách dễ là đem ra tiệm cho tụi nó bảo hành, cơ mà học cntt mà đem ra tiệm thì chuối quá :3
<electr0n_> vậy thôi kêu tụi bảo hành học dùm luôn môn linux đi =))
<Stanley00> ra cứ nói học kinh tế đi cho đỡ chuối...
<electr0n_> exit
<vubuntor309> =)) thôi ngồi tìm cách, kiểu gì cũng chơi với thằng lai nút này được
<electr0n_> irssi không có màu mè gì hết, mỗi nick một màu dễ phân biệt :|
<Stanley00> vubuntor309: nói nãy giờ vẫn chưa search google à?
<vubuntor309> đang đọc cái cài từ usb
<vubuntor309> cái cài từ hdd lằng nhằng quá
<Stanley00> làm cho cá nhân bạn mà bạn còn chả muốn làm, thế này thì ai muốn giúp bạn đây?
<Stanley00> nhưng mà thế cũng tốt, quyết định mua USB đi cho nhẹ nhàng
<vubuntor309> cài trên usb thì usb đó chỉ dùng để boot thôi hay sao
<vubuntor309> có lưu thứ khác đc k
<kid_> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Stanley00> lưu trữ bình thường
<vubuntor515> cái thằng wubi xài đc ko nĩ
<Stanley00> nên tránh xa nó ra nếu bạn không muốn gặp rắc rối
<Stanley00> lười quá thì cài máy ảo vào mà chơi.
<vubuntor515> máy ảo thì cài cho máy bàn rồi, đang máu cài cho con lap =))
<Stanley00> ờ, nhìn cách nói chuyện nãy giờ, /me đủ thấy bạn *máu* đến thế nào rồi, cài hdd thì nhìn đã nản, đọc tut tiếng anh cũng nản....
<vubuntor515> kk =))
<vubuntor710> khi cài ubuntu = usb mình để quá trình phân vùng ổ cứng tự động đc ko bác
<Cua> _Tux_: cái tự động phân vùng của ubuntu nó làm trò gì ấy nhỉ?
<Cua> phá nát bét HDD rồi nhét ubuntu vào?
<_Tux_> Cua: no no
<Cua> okay
<_Tux_> nó giống partman của thằng debian thôi
<_Tux_> có policy nhất định cho việc đó
<vubuntor710> là sao
 * _Tux_ đếu tin tưởng cái gì tự động
<_Tux_> vubuntor710: bạn định cài như nào?
<vubuntor710> mình làm mà ko có tay thì sợ die luôn ổ cứng
<vubuntor710> cài bằn usb
<Cua> die thì chả die
<_Tux_> die thế đếu nào được
<Cua> cùng lắm windows bị xóa thôi
<vubuntor710> tự động hay tự làm nhĩ
<_Tux_> vubuntor710: chơi full HDD
<_Tux_> thì cứ để nó tự phân vùng cho nó nhanh
<vubuntor710> đang dùng window nó chia 3 vùng rồi
<vubuntor710> h qua ubuntu náo xáo lại à
<_Tux_> chốt
<_Tux_> dùng window
<_Tux_> khỏi lo lắng gì hết
<vubuntor710> vậy thì nói làm gì nữa baccs
<vubuntor710> đang rãnh rỗi muốn có chút rắc rối đây bác :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor710: thế thì chịu khó tí đê
<vubuntor710> đang tìm hiểu nên đi hỏi để có thông tin tý đó bác
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor710> mình đọc hết trên đó rồi,
<vubuntor710> một số cái chưa hiểu mình lên đây hỏi đó
<vubuntor710> vídụ như cái tự động phân vùng nó làm việc như thế nào khi chuyển từ window qua
<_Tux_> nói rồi đó
<_Tux_> nó tự cắt một phân vùng nào đó từ mấy cái partition của windows ra rồi cài vào đấy
<_Tux_> dung lượng tùy policy của nó quy định
<_Tux_> và theo dung lượng còn trống nữa
<_Tux_> chi tiết vác ubuntu installer source code về đọc
<vubuntor610> hi
<Cua> hi
<vubuntor610> mình đang làm bài so sanh HDH Ubuntu với các HDH khác
<vubuntor610> bạn cho mình biết Ubuntu đã ra mắt dc mấy phiên bản rùi
<vubuntor610> alo
<vubuntor610> 22222
<Cua> google đi, thông tin đầy ra mà
<Cua> không lẽ bạn muốn mình gõ hộ bạn 1 bài so sánh 2000 từ ra?
<vubuntor610> tại đang gấp
<Cua> bài gì mà gấp
<Cua> thông tin trên mạng nhiều mà, trên forum cũng có 1 đống đấy
<Cua> chứ chỗ này tập trung giải quyết vấn đề cỏn con thôi
<vubuntor610> ko mình chi can biet ten từng phiên bản thôi
<Cua> 6.04 -> 13.04
<Cua> 6.04 - 6.10 - 7.04 -....
<_Tux_> đồ án/bài tập lớn
<_Tux_> tưởng giờ là hết mùa roài
<vubuntor322> ram 4g thì cài 32bit hay 64bit anh em
<Cua> 64 bit
<vubuntor322> mấy cái driver như mạng + vga rời + wifi thì unbuntu nó nhận ko
<vubuntor322> auto nhận ko
<Cua> tùy của hãng nào
<vubuntor322> nvidia gt 630m
<Cua> chạy được, vài cài thêm
<vubuntor113> phải cài thêm gì vậy @cua, để mình tải trước khi cài luôn
<Cua> tự nó sẽ tìm và cài
<vubuntor113> tks @Cua, cài cái usb boot xong có gì mình hỏi tiếp :D tks nhiều
<Cua> okay
<Cua> -> forum thì hơn
<_Tux_> bg
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<chuothungbang96> alo? hì
<chuothungbang96> có ai hk tar?
<Cua> không
<chuothungbang96> hì
<chuothungbang96> a ơi? cho e xin phần mềm ẩn ip với hì hì
 * Cua hông biết
<chuothungbang96> èo?
<chuothungbang96> trên ubuntu ý ạ?
<chuothungbang96> hic
 * Cua không biết mà
<chuothungbang96> dạ hì. e cảm ơn
<chuothungbang96> chúc anh buổi tối vui vẻ ạ
<chuothungbang96> mà hình như có mỗi 2 anh em mình onl thui thì phải? hic
<Cua> yup yup
<chuothungbang96> hì hì
<chuothungbang96> a có biết phần mềm vẽ cơ khí trên ubuntu hk ạ? hic
<Cua> cơ khí dùng windows đi
<chuothungbang96> e đang cần nhiều nhiều rất nhiều phần mềm trên ubuntu lắm luôn ý hic
<Cua> hầu hết các phần mềm chuyên dụng đều chỉ cho windows
<chuothungbang96> èo.... win á?
<chuothungbang96> hic..........
<chuothungbang96> dạ
<Cua> nói thật lòng đó
<chuothungbang96> dạ hì. e biết ạ
<Cua> không phải troll hay gì đâu
<chuothungbang96> tại vì e dùng ubuntu nhiều hơn... nên e muốn có full bộ dụng cụ trên ubuntu thui
<chuothungbang96> hic
<chuothungbang96> à a ơi?
<Cua> >?
<chuothungbang96> có thể học lập trình android trên đây dc hk nhở? hì
<Cua> được
<chuothungbang96> ồ ồ....
<chuothungbang96> có cần phải cài thêm phần mềm gì hk a? hic
<chuothungbang96> tại e đang có ý tưởng to to về mảng lập trình android nầy
<Cua> trên trang của google hướng dẫn đấy
<chuothungbang96> nên là muốn vọc thửi hì
<chuothungbang96> vâng aj hì
<vubuntor070> ai giup minh fix loi o cung input/output error voi
<vubuntor070> minh dung gparted thi no bao loi~ nhu vay roi ko hien thi o cung cua minh trong list devices luon
<vubuntor632> ai chi minh cach fix loi input/output error cua o cung voi'
<vubuntor632> gparted no bao loi do, roi ko hien thi o cung cua minh tren list devices luon
<Stanley00> vubuntor632: bạn bị thường xuyên không?
<vubuntor632> vua moi' bi hoi chieu
<vubuntor632> bi luc dang cai windows thi mat' dien
<vubuntor632> luc mo len lai thi setup windows ko thay o cung
<vubuntor632> dung usb live, bat gparted thi bao loi~ nhu vay
<Stanley00> cái này thì chịu, chắc là đi tong ổ cứng luôn rồi. bạn thử lấy hiren boot bản cũ ra kiểm tra/format đĩa cứng lại xem
<vubuntor632> co that su la can phai format o cung hok :((
<Stanley00> hên xui, nhưng sơ bị sốc ổ cững là phải format lại
<vubuntor632> co cach nao sua tu ubuntu ko, dia hiren boot minh ko ranh lam :|
<Stanley00> ubuntu thì ít có tool format/kiểm tra lắm
<Stanley00> không chắc thì bạn nên đem ra tiệm đi
<vubuntor632> minh nho hoi truoc co' cai cong cu nao de fix loi~, kieu nhu partition table, v.v...
<vubuntor632> ma h ko nho' cai ten >.<
<vubuntor115> nhin dep vai
<vubuntor115> lam sao de kiem tra driver da cai dat day du chua moi ng
<Stanley00> vubuntor115: thế có cái nào không hoạt động không?
<vubuntor115> may cai co ban hoat dong het roi
<vubuntor115> minh muon kiem tra xem may cai nhu card roi co nhan chua
<Stanley00> mặc định là nhận hết... nếu có cái không hoạt động mới là không nhận thôi =))
<vubuntor115> y minh la kiem tra cho nao do ban
<Stanley00> mình chả biết
<vubuntor115> :ê
<vubuntor115> oc
<vubuntor115> sao may cai SỎ' cua minh lai thanh go chu
<Stanley00> vubuntor115: chuyển layout bàn phím về lại tiếng anh đi (US ấy)
<vubuntor632> ai chi minh cach giai nen 1 phan mem tar.lz voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor632: nhấp đúp chuột không được à bạn?
<vubuntor632> nhap dup chuot, mo ra roi lam gi voi no?
<Stanley00> vubuntor632: bạn chưa giải nén file trên Ubuntu lần nào à?
<vubuntor632> y minh la extract ra roi thi lam sao de no chay?
<Stanley00> vubuntor632: đọc README hoặc INSTALL xem
<vubuntor632> oh, cam on :D
<Stanley00> chứ file nén thì họ muốn làm gì chả được, chẳng biết được đâu mà hướng dẫn
<vubuntor115> cai cai tieng viet ma nay h chang dc
<chuothungbang96> ặc
<chuothungbang96> cài cái tiếng việt mà k được á?
<chuothungbang96> sudo apt-get  install ibus là được mà?
<vubuntor964> cac bac oi, sao luc minh logout, roi login lai
<vubuntor964> go pass no cu bao sai mai~
<vubuntor964> mac duminh go dung y nhu luc dien trong muc who are you?
<vubuntor964> co ai ko
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-06
<vubuntor028> âm thanh trong ubuntu dở quá
<vubuntor028> có cách nào chỉnh lại k
<_Tux_> vubuntor028: thay sound card
<vubuntor028> driver à bác, thay kiểu gì bác
<vubuntor996> chao anh chi
<vubuntor996> cho e hoi cach cai flash tren debian 7, e cam on
<Stanley00> vubuntor996:  bạn thử google chưa?
<vubuntor028> tải netbean về rồi, mà khi tạo project thì ko đc
<vubuntor028> trong khi elipse thì ngon
<vubuntor028> là bị gì vậy ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor028: thông báo lỗi như thế nào thế bạn?
<vubuntor028> khi tạo project trong netbean thì nó không hiện bản ứng dụng cho mình chọn
<vubuntor028> nó cứ chosee ... mãi
<vubuntor028> cái này ko có úp ảnh lên Stan nhĩ
<Stanley00> vubuntor028: bạn chụp cái hình rồi up lên imgur.com nha, nói thế khó hiểu quá
<vubuntor028> http://imgur.com/VhRInYa
<vubuntor028> đây nè stan
<vubuntor028> nó cứ đứng vậy
<Stanley00> bạn đã cài nó theo hướng dẫn nào thế?
<vubuntor028> mình cài jdk trước
<vubuntor028> xong vào Software center tải về
<vubuntor028> click thôi
<Stanley00> thế nó hiện cái bảng đó lâu không? cài từ kho thì chắc là ổn mà.
<vubuntor028> không phải lâu mà ko như rứa luôn
<vubuntor028> thằng eclipse thì tạo cái đc liền
<Stanley00> thế bạn có chờ cái bảng nó load một tí không? hay là thấy là tắt liền?
<vubuntor028> để lâu lắm mà nó ko hiện lên gì cả
<Stanley00> bao nhiêu phút?
<vubuntor028> cả tiếng luôn
<vubuntor028> cài xong bật lên tạo thử để vậy hơn cả tiếng nó vẫn vạy
<Stanley00> bạn xem thử trong home có config nào của netbean không? nếu có thì đổi tên nó hết đi, rồi chạy lại xem
<vubuntor028> không có gì cả
<Stanley00> vubuntor028: chạy lệnh "find ~ -iname "*netbean*" -type d " xem
<_Tux_> vubuntor028: xóa config của netbean đi
<vubuntor028> cuatinhyeu@cuatinhyeu:~$ "find ~ -iname "*netbean*" -type d " find ~ -iname *netbean* -type d : command not found
<vubuntor028> xóa như thế nào @tux
<Stanley00> bỏ dấu " ở đầu dòng lệnh ra :-ss
<_Tux_> cuatinhyeu
<_Tux_> lolz
<vubuntor028> cuatinhyeu@cuatinhyeu:~$ find ~ -iname "*netbean*" -type d " >
<Stanley00> sặc... đang bị troll à?
<vubuntor028> haiza
<vubuntor028> mới chuyển qua U nên bỡ ngỡ quá
<DerpCrab_> cua tình yêu hả
<vubuntor028> cá»­a :D
<DerpCrab_> okay
<DerpCrab_> tưởng cua
<vubuntor028> haiza, cái netbean troll quá
<vubuntor369> chạy file run cài driver nvidia mà nó cứ báo ko mở được file là sao nhĩ
<Stanley00> vubuntor369: lỗi *chính xác* là gì thế bạn?
<vubuntor369> đợi tý mình chạy lệnh
<vubuntor369> sh: 0: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.17.run
<vubuntor369> mình gõ lệnh sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.17.run
<Stanley00> à, cái này dùng bash mà chạy, đừng dùng sh, sh không chạy được script *to* thế đâu, mà hãy chắc chắn là bạn biết reset unity hoặc reset hệ thống trước khi cài cái này nhá
<vubuntor369> reset  máy? hay reset gì
<Stanley00> vubuntor369: vậy thôi coi như mình chưa nói gì, có gì thì cài lại ubuntu cũng được
<vubuntor369> èo
<vubuntor369> cái envyng có hoạt động trên 12.04 k
<Stanley00> nó là cái gì thế?
<vubuntor369> cái cài driver mình đọc trên mạng, mà cài bằng lệnh ko được, search trong software center cũng ko có
<vubuntor316> stan cho mình hỏi, làm sao để check đã cài driver cho card chưa
<vubuntor316> + máy mình đã cài nvidia x server setting thì có driver chưa?
<Stanley00> vubuntor316: trong linux thì lúc nào cũng có driver, chỉ có vấn đề là driver có hoạt động ổn với phânf cứng hay không thôi.
<Stanley00> nên nếu bạn thấy mọi thứ hoạt động ổn thì khỏi cần lăn tăn driver làm gì
<vubuntor316> vấn  đề là máy nó chạy nóng quá, muốn cài driver hạ nhiệt
<vubuntor316> máy mình có 2 card
<vubuntor316> onboard với gt 630m
<vubuntor316> mình muốn làm sao cho gt 630 chỉ hoạt động khi chạy đồ họa
<vubuntor316> còn tác vụ bt thì chỉ cần onboard là đủ
<Stanley00> vubuntor316: nhiệt độ máy bao nhiêu mà nóng vậy bạn? so với window chênh lệch bao nhiêu? nếu chênh lệch 5-10 độ thì khỏi phải lăn tăn
<vubuntor316> nóng hơn nhiều :3
<Stanley00> có con số cụ thể không? chứ nếu chỉ là cảm tính thì /me xin phép không bàn tiếp
<vubuntor316> check nhiet do trong ubuntu dung phan mem nhi nhi
<Stanley00> vubuntor316: thế bạn làm thế nào để check nhiệt độ window? google 1 cái là ra ngay rồi...
<vubuntor316> chả hiểu sao mình làm theo mà cái lệnh
<vubuntor316> sudo apt-get install nó cứ báo lỗi ntn
<vubuntor316> E: Unable to locate package indicator-sensors
<Stanley00> vubuntor316: do không có gói tên đó, đừng có copy paste mù quáng thế chứ bạn
<Stanley00> cái indicator này dành cho 13.04 trở đi thì phải
<vubuntor316> 12.04 có gói gì?
 * Stanley00 không biết
 * Stanley00 không có hứng google dùm ;)
<vubuntor316> :))
<vubuntor316> mình đo được máy có nhiệt độ từ 50 - 60 tùy lúc
<vubuntor316> ổn hay ko ổn vậy Stan
<Stanley00> thế cũng ổn mà?
<Stanley00> máy bạn dùng CPU nào thế?
<vubuntor316> Intel® Core™ i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz × 4
<Stanley00> máy mới à? bạn mua lâu chưa? máy này thì tầm 60 độ thì lại hơi nóng rồi.
<vubuntor316> mới mua có máy ngày
<vubuntor316> :3
<Stanley00> máy /me hiện giờ đang khoảng 45 độ, không có card rời.
<Stanley00> vậy bạn cài driver đồ họa khác cho nó đi, có thể giảm được 5-10 độ đấy
<vubuntor316> đợi tý mình úp càis ảnh lỗi trong lúc cài driver
<vubuntor316> http://imgur.com/lk3YTog
<vubuntor316> làm theo hướng dẫn trên 4rum
<vubuntor316> mà bị lỗi này
<Stanley00> ơ, báo rõ ràng thế kia rồi cơ mà, thêm sudo vào thôi
<vubuntor316> cái này cài tự động ko cho mình cài mới đâu
<vubuntor316> còn cài bằng lệnh thì bị lỗi ko tìm thấy file
<Stanley00> vãi lỗi không tìm thấy file, bạn chắc chưa chạy lệnh trong linux lần nào quá đúng không?
<vubuntor316> đang tập sài cái u này mà Stan :(
<Stanley00> tập sài hay không không quan trọng, hiểu hay không kìa. cài xong cái này mà bạn chả hiểu gì hết thì có tác dụng gì?
<Stanley00> mà cho mình hỏi cái, máy mới, sao bạn không dùng bản 13.04 cho khỏe nhỉ?
<vubuntor316> thấy bản 12.04 có LTS nên xài
<vubuntor316> 13.04 có gì mới mẻ ko stan
<Stanley00> vubuntor316: 13.04 nhanh, nhẹ, và có chỗ cài sẵn driver cho mình, chỉ cần click chuột để cài thôi. cơ mà 12.04 cũng có cái additional driver mà?
<Stanley00> suýt tí thì quên.
<vubuntor316> search = cái đó rồi mà ko hiện lên gif hết
<Stanley00> vô lý nhỉ? lâu rồi không dùng 12.04, chẳng nhớ có cần mở mấy cái source ra không nữa. bạn biết cách mở các thứ như universe và mutiverse trong software source không?
<vubuntor316> newbie mà :::::##########3
<Stanley00> hối trước /me cũng dùng Ubuntu có vài ngày là biết mấy cái này rồi... haiz... chả nhẽ newbie ngày trước khác newbie bây giờ hả ta?
 * DerpCrab dùng ubuntu hoài giờ cũng chả biết nó là cái gì gì
 * _Tux_ không biết dùng ubuntu
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-07
<vubuntor052> Moi nguoi cho minh hoi la lam sao de cai` ibus-unikey tren ubuntu 13.10 vay
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-08
<vubuntor388> có ai giúp mình với
<Cua> ?
<vubuntor388> mình ko biết cài ubuntu...mình có file iso rồi mà ko biết cài
<vubuntor388> bạn @cua ơi...giúp mình dc ko
<vubuntor388> mình dag muốn cài lắm....mấy bạn giúp mình với đi
<Cua> dùng unetbootin?
<vubuntor388> linux có yêu cầu phần cứng như thế nào ko bạn
<Cua> nếu dùng card onboard thì chắc là chạy tốt
<vubuntor388> vậy à,,,máy mình vaio bình thường như vậy ...có chỉnh gì để cài dc ko bạn
<vubuntor661> Dùng Unetbootin để chép qua USB ở fs FAT32 rồi cho nó boot(bấm F12 hay gì đó)
<Cua> tốt nhất bạn cứ dùng unetbootin chạy thử ubuntu trên usb trước
<vubuntor661> vubuntor388: máy nào cũng bình thường bạn ơi...mà quan trọng hơn là máy bạn UEFI hay BIOS
<vubuntor388> ừ..thank bạn..mình muốn cài thật luôn..ko phải cài trên máy ảo
<vubuntor661> Cua: anh cua ơi,13.04 em "đốt
<vubuntor661> em "đốt" 13.04 lên USB sao boot k đc
<vubuntor661> mount /dev/loop0 failed: invalid argument
<Cua> format fat32?
<vubuntor661> chuẩn luôn đó anh
<vubuntor388> mình cài rồi mà ko dc..khi cài phần cứng thì nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor661> dùng pendrivelinux universal gì đó,unetbootin...
<Cua> thử cái usb khác xem
<vubuntor388> giúp mình với ..mình ghiền linux lắm rồi
<vubuntor661> trong khi 12.04 em còn boot bình thường đc
<vubuntor661> thử 4 cái rồi anh Cua
<vubuntor661> vubuntor388: Phần cứng nào bị lỗi?
<vubuntor388> khi mình cài trên máy ảo
<Cua> thế cứ dùng 12.04 vậy :-\
<vubuntor388> đến lúc install phần cứng nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor661> 12.04 em cài driver VGA k đc...
<Cua> hmm, không được là sao nhỉ
<vubuntor661> vubuntor388: máy ảo?sao không thử cài thật hay Live-session?
<Cua> cái kia thì chắc là thử ảnh đĩa khác xem
<Cua> trông giống như tạo usb lỗi
<vubuntor661> Cua: intel HD 4000,intel nó hết support rồi
<vubuntor388> mình muốn cài thật lắm chứ mà chưa biết cài đây
<Cua> support tốt
<Cua> vubuntor661: dùng unetbootin tạo usb rồi khởi động từ usb thôi?
<vubuntor661> Cua: em download 3 lần,thử 4 cái usb
<Cua> :-\
<Cua> mang cái usb đó sang máy khác thử xem có được không
<vubuntor661> có mỗi 1 cái máy
<Cua> máy của bạn bè gì đấy
<vubuntor661> vubuntor388: cứ cài bt như cài windows thôi,lựa chọn tùy chọn,phân vùng ổ cứng,tạo tài khoảng,chỉnh giờ rồi ngồi chờ
<vubuntor388> ok bạn....
<vubuntor661> cái quan trọng nhất là phân vùng
<vubuntor661> phân vùng bậy bạ mất hết dữ liệu là khỏi cứu
<vubuntor388> mình vào bios để chỉnh khởi động bằng usb mà ko dc
<vubuntor661> vubuntor388: máy dùng UEFI hay BIOS?
<vubuntor388> mình ko biết nữa
<vubuntor661> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Ubuntu_t%E1%BB%AB_%C4%91%C4%A9a_USB_di_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng vubuntor388
<vubuntor388> cách kiểm tra thông tin đó như thế nào bạn
<vubuntor388> ok bạn
<vubuntor661> vào BIOS xem boot nó có Legacy hay EFI gì ko...mà cái nào cũng boot đc usb/DVD ubuntu mới hết...
<vubuntor388> để mình xem thử
<vubuntor388> tải phần mêm UNetBootin rồi có tải phần mêm gì nữa ko
<vubuntor388> tại nó bảo là như thế này
<vubuntor388> goài ra Unetbootin cần thêm các gói mtools để làm việc với USB drive, p7zip-full để giải nén dữ liệu từ tệp tin iso.
<vubuntor661> Không cần gì khác đâu,ISO,unetbootin,usb xong
<vubuntor661> Không cần đâu,đó là trên linux
<vubuntor388> thank bạn nhiều..minh cài thử đã
<vubuntor388> mà cài feroda cũng như vậy à
<vubuntor388> mình thik cài feroda hơn vì có video đạy fero da
<electr0n_> dạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor388: thì cài fedora đi
<_Tux_> dùng ubuntu làm quái gì
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor661> _Tux_: young-buffalo :))
<vubuntor388> bạn ơi...vaio ko có chế độ khởi động từ usb
<vubuntor388> làm sao đây bạn
<electr0n_> làm gì không có? vô bios chỉnh priority của usb lên đầu
<_Tux_> vubuntor388: cái nào chả phải có
<_Tux_> nhất nút F12 hay F2 gì đó
<vubuntor388> mình vào bios mà cái 1st boot priority
<_Tux_> vào cái menu bóng lòng nhiều logo
<vubuntor388> nó có 3 chế độ
<_Tux_> rồi chọn USB
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor388> ổ cứng
<vubuntor388> mạng
<vubuntor388> ổ đĩa
<vubuntor388> ko có usb
<_Tux_> vubuntor661: trâu già có gì chỉ giáo thế ;)
<vubuntor388> ko có bạn ơi
<vubuntor388> giúp với
<electr0n_> ngộ vậy :))
<_Tux_> có
<_Tux_> vubuntor388: chọn ổ đĩa
<vubuntor661> Nhét USB vào cổng USB,rồi boot vào Bios là nó hiện thôi
<_Tux_> có khi sẽ thấy USB ở đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor661: chém vãi
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> sờ thử con VAIO mới nào chưa
<_Tux_> đời nó đếu như mơ đâu
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor388> mình vào rồi mà ko có
<vubuntor661> UEFI thì bó tay rồi
<vubuntor661> =))
 * _Tux_ cười đểu vubuntor661 
<electr0n_> UEFI thì sao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor661: chịu khó đọc docs nha
<vubuntor661> có khi boot k nổi
<_Tux_> vào menu setup của nó
<_Tux_> tự có chỗ để boot thôi
 * _Tux_ chả thấy vấn đề gì với UEFI
<vubuntor388> mấy bạn à...tải feroda mình có cần chọn bản nào ko hay là chọn đại
<vubuntor388> mình tải về mà ko biết có phù hợp với phần cứng ko nữa
<electr0n_> bạn cài fedora để làm đề tài à :D
<vubuntor503> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor503> cho to hoi
<vubuntor388> tải dùng chơi thôi
<vubuntor388> để trải nghiệm linux mà
<vubuntor503> tai sao to cai ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor503> cai xong ko viet duoc chu @
<vubuntor503> an shift 2
<vubuntor503> toan ra dau "
<electr0n_> để trải nghiệm thì chịu khó đọc tài liệu đi
<vubuntor503> moi nguoi giup to voi
<vubuntor388> thì cài xong rồi thì mình mới nghiên cứu
<vubuntor388> cài hoài mà chẳng dc ...tiếc thật
<vubuntor503> moi nguoi co ai bi loi nay ko
<vubuntor503> to cai mai van bi loi nay
<electr0n_> vubuntor503: bạn chỉnh locale utf-8 xem
<vubuntor503> nhưng mà trong lúc cài win
<vubuntor503> đã bị như thế rồi
<vubuntor503> ><
<electr0n_> vubuntor388: cài windows khỏi lo xung đột phần cứng
<vubuntor503> ko hiểu tại sao nữa
<vubuntor388> mất 2 ngày trời mà cài chả dc...
<vubuntor388> cầu cứu mấy bạn ơi
<vubuntor388> mình cài feroda ..đến mục install to hard drive hén bị dấu chấm than
<vubuntor635> Các anh ơi
<vubuntor635> Cho em hỏi vấn đề này với ak
<vubuntor635> Có ai đang on không ạ
<electr0n_> có nè, nhưng mình chả biết cái gì để mà trả lời =))
<vubuntor635> hix khổ quá
 * electr0n_ gà
<vubuntor635> mình cài ubuntu đề lên ổ win8 bây giờ không vào dc cả 2.
<vubuntor635> Dùng USB live để mở Ubuntu thì mở ra chọn Try Ubuntu not install với install nó đều hiện ra màn hình đen rồi chả làm gì nữa.
<vubuntor635> Dùng USB ghost lại thì lại không dc.
<vubuntor042> help me
<electr0n_> bạn cài ubuntu đè lên phân vùng win8 luôn à
<vubuntor042> cach vao terminal? minh moi cai feroda nen ko biet dung
<vubuntor635> ừ cài đề lên luôn rồi
<vubuntor042> ban electron giup minh voi
<vubuntor635> sau đó trong USB live mình còn cài lên grub 2.0
<vubuntor042> caif phan mem gi tren feroda cung kho qua
<electr0n_> cài xong lúc khởi động lại có hiện lên menu của grub2 không
<vubuntor635> Nó hiện lên nhưng không vào dc
<vubuntor635> À không dùng USB live nó mới hiện lên
<electr0n_> vubuntor042: yum install <packet>
<vubuntor635> nhưng mà vào cài đặt hay dùng thử đều không dc
<vubuntor042> vao cho nao de ddanh lenh vay ban
<electr0n_> terminal
<vubuntor042> chinh no day
<vubuntor042> maf minh ko biet vao moi chet chu
<electr0n_> vubuntor635: vậy lúc cài ubuntu bạn cài bằng gì? usb hay đĩa
<vubuntor042> usb
<electr0n_> nhấn super rồi gõ terminal
<vubuntor635> Mình dùng USB live vào dùng thử rồi cài trên đó.
<vubuntor042> moi vua cai xong do ban
<vubuntor042> super la cai nao the
<vubuntor042> ok
<electr0n_> phím windows ấy
<vubuntor042> minh vao dc roi
<vubuntor042> cam on ban
<electr0n_> vubuntor635: lúc cài là bạn chạy bằng live usb không bị lỗi đúng không?
<electr0n_> bạn có chắc là cài đúng không :D
<vubuntor635> có lúc cuối bị lỗi Grub not install?
<vubuntor635> rồi mình vào terminal và cài grub2.0 theo trên mạng.
<electr0n_> bạn có chắc là cài grub2 lên /dev/sda ?
<vubuntor635> chả biết lên mạng rồi gõ theo chả cả nhớ để mình tìm lại xem
<electr0n_> =))
<vubuntor635> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cjwatson/grub sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install GRUB2
<vubuntor635> sudo update-GRUB2
<vubuntor635> đấy mình gõ thế vào.
<electr0n_> giờ bạn boot bằng usb được không?
<vubuntor635> Nó hiện UEFI USB....
<vubuntor635> chọn nó hiện menu grub 2.0
<vubuntor635> nhưng không vào dc.
<vubuntor635> boot lên cắm usb thì nó hiện thế
<electr0n_> bạn làm lại live usb khác đi
<vubuntor635> Mình đang down bản 12.04 về sắp xong rồi.
<vubuntor635> Xem có dc không?
<electr0n_> bạn biết sử dụng terminal cơ bản không?
<vubuntor635> hix không?
<vubuntor635> lúc hiện ra grub 2.0 mình ấn ESC nó có hiện ra chỗ gõ lênh đó.
<vubuntor635> Mình ấn vài lệnh nó toàn ghi not found.
<electr0n_> boot từ hdd có vô được grub2 không?
<vubuntor635> Không
<electr0n_> (04:37:04 PM) vubuntor635: lúc hiện ra grub 2.0 mình ấn ESC nó có hiện ra chỗ gõ lênh đó. <----- ???
<vubuntor635> khi dùng USB nó hiện menu grub 2.0 rồi ấn ESC nó hiện ra giống terminal...
<vubuntor635> rồi mình ấn tab nó hiện ra mấy lệnh
<vubuntor635> mình gõ thử theo thì đều ghi là not found ý.
<vubuntor635> Tạo USB để ghost lại win thì cũng không mở dc luôn.
<vubuntor635> Chán quá.
<electr0n_> sao bạn không vào luôn mà edit command của grub2 chi?
<vubuntor635> edit thế nào
<vubuntor635> ấn 'e' á
<vubuntor635> à lúc cài xong ấy á. Lúc đấy nó bảo grub not install nên nghịch linh tinh @@
<electr0n_> bạn làm lại live usb
<electr0n_> boot từ usb -> mount phân vùng / của ubuntu trên hdd vô /mnt
<vubuntor635> là sao nhỉ?
<electr0n_> @@!
<vubuntor635> chuyển phân vùng / thành phân vùng /mnt à
<electr0n_> không, là chroot /mnt
<electr0n_> rồi install lại grub
<vubuntor635> nhưng vấn đề là không boot vào USB live dc ấy.
<vubuntor635> Lúc sáng mình có làm lại một lần rồi. Thế nó mới khổ.
<electr0n_> lúc đầu bạn boot từ usb được, giờ không được là do bạn làm hỏng usb thôi
<vubuntor635> mình dùng mấy khác vẫn boot vào dc bình thường
<electr0n_> vậy tại sao lần đầu bạn boot được nhưng lần sau lại boot không được?
<vubuntor635> lần đầu vào menu boot lúc khởi động nó có từ HDD, uSB... và từ UEFI USB mình vào cái USB... thì dc. Sau khi cài xong mất luôn cái USB....
<electr0n_> có thể do usb của bạn bị hư mbr rồi, nếu cũng cái usb đó mà boot được trên máy khác
<electr0n_> thì bó tay
<vubuntor635> ừ cảm ơn chắc phải mang đi bảo hành.
<vubuntor635> Giấy bảo hành thì vất ở quê nản quá.
<electr0n_> xem xét lại xem nó bị chỗ nào, chưa gì đã bảo hành. chắc gì đã hư phần cứng đâu
<vubuntor635> khéo cài đè lên cái gì rồi khổ quá. Mà có cách nào gỡ dc cái grub2.0 đi không?
<electr0n_> đè thì đề lên hdd thôi chứ làm gì mà hỏng hóc
<electr0n_> bạn boot từ usb rồi mount phần vùng trên hdd vào sẽ thấy dữ liệu vẫn nằm ở đó
<vubuntor635> thế bây giờ làm thế nào để cài HĐH. Tạo usb ghost cũng không dc.
<vubuntor635> @@ máy thì không có ổ đĩa.
<electr0n_> bạn qua máy khác burn lại live usb boot thử xem sao
<vubuntor635> ừ đang burn lại
<vubuntor042> ban electron oi...giups minh voi...muon cai dat phan mem unikey thi go lenh gi
<electr0n_> linux không có unikey đâu nhé
<vubuntor042> vao facebook cung chang dc
<vubuntor042> lam the nao de vao fb vay ban
<electr0n_> cài ibus-unikey để gõ tiếng việt
<electr0n_> yum install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor042> cai feroda ni thay menh mong qua
<vubuntor042> ok banj
<vubuntor042> hen noi
<vubuntor042> ban can phai root gi do
<vubuntor042> thi lam the nao tiep vay ban
<electr0n_> mình khuyên bạn nên đọc tài liệu linux cơ bản trước khi tiếp tục
<vubuntor042> ban cho tai lieu minh voi dc ko
<vubuntor042> cho link minh ddi
<vubuntor042> hen noi nhu the nay
<vubuntor042> Loaded plugins: langpacks, refresh-packagekit You need to be root to perform this command.
<vubuntor042> minh go lenh gi tiep vay ban
<electr0n_> mình không có nhiệm vụ dâng thức ăn tới tận miệng của bạn
<electr0n_> tự google tài liệu mà đọc
<vubuntor042> ban giup minh cai phan nj nua thoi
<vubuntor635> à mà cho mình hỏi dùng codeblocks trên này vẫn giống trên windows hả bạn
<electr0n_> vubuntor635: ukm
<vubuntor042> go lenh gi tiep vay ban
<vubuntor042> giup minh cai nay nua thoi
<electr0n_> thôi không nói nữa, không hiểu mục đích sử dụng linux của bạn là gì mà không có khả năng đọc tài liệu và google
<vubuntor635> lên google gõ tiếng việt trên Ubunu đó bạn cái này đầy mà.
<vubuntor635> tạo live mới vào nó vẫn hiện ra menu grub 2.0
<vubuntor635> chọn vẫn không vào dc nản quá
<vubuntor286> cos ai giup voi
<vubuntor286> minh moi cai feroda xong
<vubuntor286> vao facebook ko dc
<Cua> lên forum có bài trả lời đó
<vubuntor286> len gg thif tim ko ra cach
<vubuntor286> lam theo roi ma ko vao dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor286: fedora
<_Tux_> nó đoạn tuyệt với fb
<vubuntor286> vay af
<_Tux_> nên chỉ ngồi dùng G+ được thôi
<vubuntor286> o ko
<vubuntor286> fb ma ko vao dc thi con y nghia gi nua
<Cua> lên forum ấy
<Cua> có bài hướng dẫn
<vubuntor286> thi sua file hosts chu gi
<Cua> thì đó
<Cua> làm đi thôi
<vubuntor286> minh sua roi ma vao ko dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor286: thế dùng fedora để vào fb
<_Tux_> thì dùng làm mịa gì
<_Tux_> huehuehueu
<vubuntor286> facebook dung de lien lac voi ban be
<vubuntor286> con dung he dieu hanh gi ko dc
<_Tux_> fb để các cháu tự sướng
<_Tux_> khoe hàng
<_Tux_> đong gái
<_Tux_> là chính
<_Tux_> liên lạc bạn bè chắc được 10%
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor286> lien lac ban be ...hjhj..thong tin cua lop deu thong bao tren do ma
 * _Tux_ không biết dùng fb
<vubuntor286> co ai giup voi...ca ngay nj ngoi may tinh ma ko lam cach nao vo dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor286: restart sang windows mà vô chứ sao
<vubuntor286> nhung minh van thik cai la...do la feroda
<vubuntor286> ban cua oi....giup minh voi dc ko?
<_Tux_> không
<_Tux_> bạn nói thích fedora
<_Tux_> một kiểu TDTT kiểu mới à
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor286> :))))
<vubuntor286> ban tux co ther giup minh voi ko
<_Tux_> không
<vubuntor286> :((((((
<vubuntor286> co ai giup voi
 * _Tux_ gà lắm
 * _Tux_ chỉ biết xài ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor286> kieu nay chec phai chuyen qua ubuntu thoi'
<vubuntor878> cac ban oi
<vubuntor878> cho hoi voi
<vubuntor878> cach mo phan mem trong feroda di
<_Tux_> vubuntor878: read the fucking manual
<vubuntor878> minh vao add/remove de tim phan mem can mo ..ma hen tim ma do may
<vubuntor878> hen seaching hoai ma chang co thay doi gi
<Cua> bấm nút windows rồi gõ tên vào?
<vubuntor878> kho qua
<vubuntor878> minh cai roi ma sao lam theo ban no mo file cai dat chu ko mo phan mem len
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> tính ra thì chỗ này là #ubuntu-vn chứ không phải là #fedora-vn
<vubuntor878> hjhj...kho lam ban a
<vubuntor439> o cung nha minh co van de, minh dang dung usb live de sua nhung ko nhan dc
<Cua> vấn đề kiểu chi?
<vubuntor439> minh cung ko ro~, ko boot vao dc
<vubuntor439> ko ro~  co phai la van de phan cung hay phan mem
<Cua> chi tiết từ đầu đến đuôi?
<vubuntor439> ban dau minh thay chay windows nang wa
<vubuntor439> nen minh tinh reinstall windows
<vubuntor439> nhung dang install thi mat' dien
<Cua> okay
<Cua> bỏ đĩa windows vào cài lại
<vubuntor439> ko nhan ra o cung >.<
<Cua> mang ra bảo hành?
<vubuntor439> hom truoc minh dung usb live thi gparted bao' o cung' bi input/output error
<Cua> okay
<Cua> vậy là ổ cứng chết rồi
<Cua> amen
<vubuntor439> ac...
<Cua> thôi được rồi
<Cua> vào live usb
<vubuntor439> hom nay tham chi ko nhan ra o cung luon
<Cua> gõ dmesg > test.txt
<Cua> rồi copy nội dung file test.txt trong home
<Cua> gõ cái kia trong terminal nhé
<Cua> copy nội dung file kia vào trang sau
<Cua> !paste
<ubot2`> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor439> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6079583/
<Cua> [   15.052259] ata1: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)
<Cua> [   19.691051] ata1: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)
<Cua> okay, chia buồn với bạn
<Cua> phần nhiều khả năng ổ cứng đã chết
<vubuntor439> ...
<Cua> thử tháo ổ cứng ra gắn vô cổng khác
<Cua> nhưng phần nhiều đã chết
<vubuntor439> minh dung laptop
<Cua> à
<Cua> okay
<Cua> thế thì thôi
<Cua> amen
<Cua> mang ra hàng xem nó cứu được chi thì cứu
<vubuntor439> uh, cam on ban
<Cua> thử vô BIOS xem có nhận ra trong đó không
<vubuntor439> uh, de minh thu.
<vubuntor150> hi..có thể cho mình xin ít tài liệu (link tham khảo) về việt hóa phần mềm trong ubuntu...thanks!
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-01
<vubuntor429> ủa mọi người ơi
<vubuntor429> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor429> #define Sfr(x, y)	  	sfr x = y
<vubuntor429> cái cú pháp này là sao vậy mấy bác
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-04
<vubuntor975> hi alll
<vubuntor975> mình dùng ubuntu 14.04 và sử dụng LibreOffice calc
<vubuntor975> thỉnh thoảng màn hình tối lại khi đang sử dụng LibreOffice calc
<vubuntor975> ai có thể giúp mình
<vubuntor975> ????????????
<vubuntor975> ai có thể giúp tôi
<n0bawk> màn hình tối là sao?
<n0bawk> chắc chương trình bị treo do máy hết ram đó mà?
<OfficeCrab> chắc là librecalc nó đơ
<OfficeCrab> thì cái compiz nó tối màn hình lại
<n0bawk> ok, vậy là libreoffice treo 1 tí
<vubuntor975> tự dưng màn hình bị treo(mờ đi) khoảng 1 phút thì hoạt động bình thường
<OfficeCrab> máy bạn bao nhiêu ram?
<vubuntor975> 2g
<vubuntor975> mới thêm 1g nữa tổng là 3g
<vubuntor975> lỗi này khắc phục thế nào
<vubuntor975> ?????
<vubuntor975> ???????????
<OfficeCrab> không có cách khắc phục, libreoffice nó hơi lụi 1 tí
<OfficeCrab> :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor975: thế thôi kệ nó, chịu khó chờ nó tí :D
<vubuntor975> woa
<vubuntor975> thế phải phải quay lại họ Bill rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor975: your choice
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-05
<vubuntor101> hi
<vubuntor101> mọi người cho em hỏi với lỗi unable to find a medium containing a live file system khi live ubuntu 14.04 LTS thì xử lý như thế nào?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-07
<vubuntor058> Cho em hỏi sử dụng ubuntu song song với win có sao không ạ? Em đã tìm hiểu cách chạy song song ở nhiều nơi nhưng có đôi chút khác nhau, không biết nên làm theo ở đâu ạ?
<_Tux_> không sao
<_Tux_> cách chạy song song thì chỉ có một thôi
<_Tux_> lấy đâu ra nhiều
<vubuntor058> Bác cho em xin cái link hướng dẫn chính xác được không ạ? Với làm sao nhận biết CPU Intel x86 hay AMD 64Bit ạ?
<vubuntor058> Máy em chip intel là intel x86 đó phải không bác
<_Tux_> AMD64 = 64bit
<_Tux_> end story
<_Tux_> không phải là chip AMD
<vubuntor058> tks bác :3
<vubuntor832> CoconutCrab: bac oi, o nha k giup ty :)
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-31
<vubuntor530> Buổi chiều tốt lành
<Stanley00> vubuntor530: hi
<vubuntor530> Hỗ trợ mình dòng code này với
<vubuntor530>  (*((l_uint32 *)(pdata) + ((n) >> 5)) |= (0x80000000 >> ((n) & 31)))
<Stanley00> @@
<PlebCrab> uh huh
<Stanley00> chỗ này đâu phải chỗ hỗ trợ code c đâu nhỉ? =]]
<PlebCrab> nhìn mấy cái bit manipulation này ớn qué
<PlebCrab> :3
<vubuntor530> Èo mình tưởng hỗ trợ Ubuntu thì có + c trong đó nữa chứ
<vubuntor530> Với lại ở đây chắc cũng ~ godlike rồi nên vào tham khảo
<Stanley00> vubuntor530: nếu bạn nói được ubuntu với c có liên quan với nhau thế nào thì /me xem qua thử :P
<vubuntor530> Không phải c gần như là nền tảng của Ubuntu sao
<PlebCrab> nope
<PlebCrab> ở đây giờ toàn viết ngôn ngữ bậc cao rồi
<PlebCrab> thế cái kia lại là code video với ảnh hẻ?
<vubuntor530> Trời bậc cao không phải có bậc thấp thì mới lên được bậc cao sao
<vubuntor530> Theo mình hiểu nôm na là lấy giá trị của một pixel của ảnh
<Stanley00> vubuntor530: ở đâu ra cái lý thuyết đó thế, bạn thấy ai học java mà phải học assemby chưa?
<vubuntor530> nhưng nó viết kiểu đó khó hiểu quá
<Stanley00> vubuntor530: phân tích từng dấu ngoặc một đi
<PlebCrab> ờ :3
<vubuntor530> (*((l_uint32 *) cái này đã không hiểu rồi thì lấy gì hiểu cái sau
<PlebCrab> sao cái đó lại không hiểu
<PlebCrab> :3
<PlebCrab> (l_uint32 *)(pdata)
<PlebCrab> cái ni là cái dzì?
<vubuntor530> l_uint32 thì ~ kiểu int trong java thì phải
<vubuntor530> pdata là một biến thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor530: thế còn cái này có hiểu không ? ((n) & 31)
<vubuntor530> #define SET_DATA_BIT(pData, n) (*((l_uint32 *)(pdata) + ((n) >> 5)) |= (0x80000000 >> ((n) & 31)))
<PlebCrab> lolz
<MrTuxHdb> đồ án?
<vubuntor530> Không dự án
<PlebCrab> ấy
<MrTuxHdb> thế hỏi từng line thế này
 * PlebCrab ngửi thấy mùi tiền
<MrTuxHdb> thì chết
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<vubuntor530> Tiền gì
<vubuntor530> Không có tiền
<PlebCrab> dự án mà không có tiền thì nghỉ đi
<PlebCrab> :3
<MrTuxHdb> PlebCrab: see
<MrTuxHdb> nghỉ thôi
 * MrTuxHdb bò đi nằm
<Severus__> friendly mode, bro
 * Severus__ lôi MrTuxHdb ra, ngủ gì giờ này 
<Severus__> PlebCrab: bạn nhiệt huyết làm cho có kinh nghiệm mà
<Severus__> :
<Severus__> :3
<Stanley00> Severus__: bạn vubuntor530 không thèm trả lời mình, không chơi nữa... hix hix
<vubuntor530> Muốn có tiền thì phải qua rất nhiều rất nhiều công đoạn nữa
<vubuntor530> xa lắm
<vubuntor530> chưa gì cái tiền thì sẽ không có tiền
<vubuntor530> Nhưng vẫn có tiền mua mì tôm
<vubuntor530> Eo mấy thánh giúp với
<vubuntor530> Muốn chuyển code đó qua java không hiểu nên bí rị
<vubuntor530> Nhiều người nói quá nên loạn
<PlebCrab> uh huh
<PlebCrab> vubuntor530: bọn đọc trước spec của loại ảnh đấy
<PlebCrab> bạn*
<PlebCrab> xem data format nó thế nào thì dễ hiểu hơn
<vubuntor530> Kiểu dữ liệu trả về ấy hả?
<PlebCrab> không
<PlebCrab> kiểu ảnh cơ
<PlebCrab> picture format ấy
<vubuntor530> kiểu string thôi
<vubuntor530> iforamt = "png", gif ....
<PlebCrab> không...
<PlebCrab> thôi được rồi
<PlebCrab> thế 'pdata' nó là cái gì?
<vubuntor530> là một con trỏ
<PlebCrab> con trỏ của loại gì...
<PlebCrab> nó có ý nghĩa gì
<PlebCrab> nó trỏ đến thông tin nào của image
<vubuntor530> 32 bit word trong một araay
<vubuntor530> trỏ đến điểm ảnh thooi bạn
<vubuntor530> array ở đây là  ma trận ảnh
<vubuntor530> giống như setPix của ảnh trong c# or java gì đó
<vubuntor530> Mình hiểu nôm na là vậy
<PlebCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor530> Nhưng mà nó thể hiện kiểu khó hiểu quá
<vubuntor530> chơi nhau mà
<PlebCrab> điểm ảnh này là màu rgb?
<PlebCrab> 32 bit thì thường nó là 8 bit 1 màu
<PlebCrab> và 8 bit alpha layer nữa
<vubuntor530> 1 2 4 8 16 32 có hết
<PlebCrab> mà trông cái kia thấy.. chả giống lắm
<vubuntor530> cái nào?
<PlebCrab> cái dòng trên kia kìa
<vubuntor530> À đoạn code ấy hả
<Stanley00> PlebCrab: đừng có đem mấy cái ảnh vào. cứ nhìn code rồi nói thôi :P
<vubuntor530> Đúng đúng
<vubuntor530> đem ảnh vào làm gì
<PlebCrab> không hiểu nó dùng để làm gì
<vubuntor530> Để mình nói thế này
<PlebCrab> thì phán nó làm gì
<PlebCrab> rất là khó
<vubuntor530> pData là giá trị của điểm ảnh
<vubuntor530> n và vị trí của nó trên ma trận các điểm ảnh
 * Stanley00 nhìn cái tên rồi phán là đủ rồi =]]
<PlebCrab> còn hiểu tất nhiên là hiểu
<PlebCrab> nhưng chỉ hiểu máy móc thôi
<vubuntor530> Đúng rồi mình chỉ hiểu thế thôi
<PlebCrab> ví dụ cái này: ((n) >> 5)
<PlebCrab> tại sai lại là 5?
<vubuntor530> a dich phải
<PlebCrab> sao*
<vubuntor530> Éo hiểu mấy thánh hồi xưa viết vậy thì biết là vậy
<PlebCrab> đâu có thế được
<PlebCrab> hiểu thì phải hiểu sâu xa ngọn ngành chứ
 * PlebCrab thắc mắc mỗi cái số 5 đấy thôi
<Stanley00> PlebCrab: vì 2**5=32 :P
<PlebCrab> Stanley00: 32 ở đây là gì?
<Stanley00> PlebCrab: 32 từ thằng này nè l_uint32
<PlebCrab> Stanley00: không
<PlebCrab> chả liên quan
<Stanley00> PlebCrab: sao lại không? SET_DATA_BIT(pData, n) là set bit thứ n trong bit array pData, nên do chỗ cast sang uint32 nên n phải dịch đi 5 bit đó
<PlebCrab> thế ví dụ mình muốn set bit thứ 1
<PlebCrab> thì đưa vào kết quả nó ra thế nào?
<Stanley00> PlebCrab: nếu cast pData thành uint8 thì n dịch đi 8, số 31 chuyển thành 7 và 0x8000000... chuyển thành 0x8 thôi
<PlebCrab> Stanley00: nếu thế ban đầu nó phải là 64 bit?
<Stanley00> PlebCrab: cái chỗ cast đó đang khá là platform depend. Lấy ví dụ n=1 đi, thì nó sẽ thành pData[0] |= (0x80000000>>1)
<Stanley00> PlebCrab: tức là set cat bit kế MSB của pData[0]
<Stanley00> còn nếu n=32 chẳng hạn, thì nó sẽ set bit MSB của pData[1]
<PlebCrab> haiz
<PlebCrab> ok
<Stanley00> với điều kiện là pData là uint32 *
<PlebCrab> hiểu rồi
 * PlebCrab giờ nhìn cái gì cũng phải ghi rõ type ra
<Stanley00> PlebCrab: static type good mà :3
<PlebCrab> okay
 * PlebCrab chui vào xó
<PlebCrab> may mà không phải code C
<Stanley00> PlebCrab: code c kiểu như trên không thú vị à? :3
<PlebCrab> hem
<PlebCrab> chả thấy thú vị gì
<Stanley00> okay.png
<PlebCrab> mm
<PlebCrab> đúng là lâu ngày không sờ vào C giờ thấy mấy cái * với chả & chả nhớ gì nữa
<PlebCrab> life sad
<PlebCrab> thôi quay lại chủ đề
<PlebCrab> vubuntor530: thế hỉu chưa?
 * Severus__ nổ não 
 * PlebCrab thả ve kêu ve ve
<MeiMei> PlebCrab, chỗ này cũng thả đc ah :p
<Severus__> hết hè rồi PlebCrab
 * PlebCrab thả dĩn cắn Severus__ 
 * Severus__ đạp hẹp PlebCrab 
<vubuntor530> Sorry đang họp
<vubuntor530> đang giải quyết vấn đề này
<vubuntor530> có kết quả thông báo sau
<PlebCrab> uh huh
 * PlebCrab lại ngửi thấy mùi tiền
 * MrTuxHdb lót dép ngồi hóng =))
<Severus__> =))
<vubuntor665> mọi người cho mình hỏi là đôi khi thực thi lệnh thì cần sudo, đôi khi lại không cần
<vubuntor665> vậy cho mình hỏi làm cách nào để biết khi nào cần khi nào k?
<Stanley00> vubuntor665: sudo để làm gì thế bạn?
<vubuntor665> giống như cài nginx thì mình thấy có trang để sudo apt-get install nginx nhưng mình không để sudo vẫn chạy ngon lành
<vubuntor665> vậy có phải điều đó là thừa k?
<MrTuxHdb> không
<vubuntor665> tại sao?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor665: vì chỉ quản trị viên mới có quyền cài đặt gói vào hệ thống
<MrTuxHdb> không có sudo bạn chỉ là thường dân thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor665> àh
<vubuntor665> nhưng mình login vào root
<vubuntor665> thì mọi lệnh đều có thể bỏ sudo?
<MrTuxHdb> yep
<MrTuxHdb> bao gồm việc tự xóa hệ thống
<MrTuxHdb> hay cài đặt rootkit
<MrTuxHdb> cài hàng để nó ăn cắm thông tin
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor665> àh
<vubuntor665> mình còn 1 cái nữa
<vubuntor665> không hiểu tại sao mình dùng lệnh: mkdir /var/www/abc/xyz lại không đc
<vubuntor665> nó cứ báo no such directory
<vubuntor665> trong khi mình lại muốn tạo thư mục giống đường dẫn đó
<vubuntor665> vậy khắc phục ntn?
<vubuntor665> tại lúc làm không được thì mình phải cd vào /var/www rồi mkdir abc rồi cd vào abc mkdir xyz
<Stanley00> vubuntor665: mkdir --help /var/www/abc/xyz
<vubuntor665> tks bạn
<MrTuxHdb> lol
<MrTuxHdb> mkdir -p là xong mà
<vubuntor530> I haved return ...
<vubuntor530> viết sai roài
<vubuntor530> haha
<vubuntor530> Được các trưởng lão giải thích và hiểu nôm nà là thế này
<vubuntor530> (31 - ((n) & 31)) lấy 5 bit cuối cùng của của dãy
<vubuntor530> & 1 là lấy ra bit cuối cùng trong 5 bit đó
<vubuntor530> 1 bit đó là giá trị của điểm ảnh trong ảnh đó
<vubuntor530> Mấy trưởng lão nói thế thì biết thế thôi
<PlebCrab> no...
<PlebCrab> sai rồi
<vubuntor530> sao sai pa
<PlebCrab> đọc lại đi
<Stanley00> lolz... 31-(n&31) với (n&31) thì là do cách quy định bit thứ 0 là bit MSB hay LSB thôi...
<vubuntor530> a nhầm
<lewtds> n >> 5 có vẻ vô nghĩa
<lewtds> luôn luôn = 0
<vubuntor530> Không sao lại vô nghĩa
<lewtds> nó dùng giá trị đó làm offset tính từ địa chỉ của pData
<vubuntor530> Chả có gì vô nghĩa cả
<vubuntor530> không co n >> 5 thì hư mất cái hình rồi còn gì pa
<lewtds> à okay, vì nó có n & 31 nên mình tưởng max của n là 31
<Stanley00> coi bộ bạn vubuntor530 đã *hiểu tường tận* rồi nhỉ? chắc là không cần phải support thêm đâu =]]
<vubuntor530> Hiểu thì hiểu thế thôi
<vubuntor530> Chưa đến mức 100%
<Stanley00> đi họp hơn 40 phút với các *trưởng lão* đúng là có khác :P
<vubuntor530> Ngu thì phải tìm người hỏi thì mới khôn lên được mà.
<vubuntor530> Hey nói rõ luôn cho mọi người hiểu luôn.
<vubuntor530> Ở đây ta có một ảnh
<vubuntor530> Tương ứng với ảnh này ta sẽ có with*height  điểm ảnh
<vubuntor530> Mỗi điểm ảnh chỉ có một giá trị 0 | 1
<vubuntor530> Các điểm ảnh được lưu trong một array
<lewtds> nếu bh viết lại thì chắc mình sẽ viết như thế này
<lewtds> https://gist.github.com/lewtds/23449f4796e37014100c
<SuperLuserv3> [ set_data_bit.c · GitHub ] - gist.github.com
<vubuntor530> n = y * witdh + x
<Stanley00> lewtds: anh hảo tâm paste qua pastebin được không? chỗ em bị chặn github :((
<lewtds> wtf, sao lại chặn github? @@
<lewtds> công ty thế thì nghỉ luôn đi Stanley00
<lewtds> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/lewtds/23449f4796e37014100c/raw/ecb20924a3178d1274e09f191e50e19e8aabe2e0/set_data_bit.c
<lewtds> cái này chắc k chặn?
<vubuntor530> Đúng rồi nó chặn là đúng
<Stanley00> lewtds: em có biết đâu, opensource bị chặn gần hết luôn :((
<vubuntor530> Copy páte và đó lộ code het
<Stanley00> lewtds: ồ, trang sau ok, thank anh :3
<lewtds> PlebCrab: beyond logic
<lewtds> à hình như code này là cho máy big endian
<PlebCrab> lewtds: :3
<Stanley00> thôi, em đi họp cái
<lewtds> cái 1 << 31 hình như k phải là một vị trí flag đặc biệt
<lewtds> mà chỉ là MSB xong shift phải
<lewtds> có thể refactor thành 1 shift trái
<PlebCrab> #define SET_DATA_BIT(pData, n) (*((l_uint32 *)(pdata) +  ((n) >> 5)) |= (0x80000000 >> ((n) & 31)))
 * PlebCrab ghi lại câu hỏi
<PlebCrab> bạn ấy hỏi cái kia là gì
<lewtds> vubuntor530: mkdir sẽ fail nếu có bất cứ thư mục nào chưa tồn tại trong cái path đó
<lewtds> thêm -p thì nó sẽ tự tạo parent
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor530: trừ khi bạn giết developer
<MrTuxHdb> còn không thì code kiểu gì nó cũng leak được
<vubuntor530> What?
<vubuntor530> đang bận tí
<lewtds> PlebCrab: "cái kia" là cái gì?
<vubuntor530> Cái gì mà giết với không giết
<vubuntor530> nói loạn cả lên không hiểu gì hết
<vubuntor530> Mission complete chuyển xong
<vubuntor530> thay thế đoạn code trên với java :
<vubuntor530> ImgMap[x][y] = nValue;
<vubuntor530> xong
<lewtds> bạn thử viết lại với ARM64 xem ; )
<vubuntor530> sao lại phải dùng arm64
<PlebCrab> lewtds: cái dòng C kia ấy
 * Stanley00 nhòm nhòm 2 sn lewtds và PlebCrab gãi đầu...
<lewtds> PlebCrab: duh, log để làm cảnh à?
<vubuntor530> Mình không biết ...
<vubuntor530> Mình đâu có giỏi c đâu T_T
<Stanley00> vubuntor530: bạn đã xong rồi, để 2 sn kia bàn chuyện đi :3
<lewtds> vubuntor530: cho vui = ) với ARM thì chỉ riêng việc lấy offset thôi cũng phải dự trù đủ thứ rồi haha
<vubuntor530> Ok thank for helping
<vubuntor530> lewtds: Ui mình không rành mấy cái này lắm
<PlebCrab> lewtds: but but
<PlebCrab> okay
<PlebCrab> this channel has log
<PlebCrab> :3
<PlebCrab> me totally forgot about that
<PlebCrab> :3
<tuan> Em chào các anh, các anh cho em hỏi là em có thể tắt cái đèn LED mỗi lần mình quay video hay chụp ảnh ở ubuntu được không ạ
<MrTuxHdb> tuan: được
<MrTuxHdb> em tháo nó ra
<tuan> =))
<MrTuxHdb> cắt cái dây nguồn vào flash đi
<MrTuxHdb> vậy thôi
<tuan> cách anh Tux hay quá =))
<tuan> tắt mà không cần tháo máy thì có cách nào không anh :3
<PlebCrab> tuan: không
<PlebCrab> cái đấy nó gắn vào mạch rồi
<PlebCrab> không dùng phần mềm được đâu
<tuan> PlebCrab: vâng ạ, em có google thử thấy có tut hướng dẫn tắt cái đó đi bằng cách chạy 1 file dll( với máy windows)
<tuan> nên em không rõ là ubuntu có thể tắt đi được không ạ
<PlebCrab> không
<PlebCrab> giờ nó gắn vào mạch rồi
<PlebCrab> tính sửa máy cho bạn gái à?
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<tuan> =)) không anh ạ, e sửa máy cho bạn trai
<tuan> =))
<tuan> e viết 1 đoạn code cho nó quay video, ẩn đi k hiện cái khung quay nữa, với gửi đoạn video đấy về mail rồi, còn mỗi đoạn tắt cái đèn đó đi nữa thôi ạ :3
<MrTuxHdb> đm
<MrTuxHdb> nó viết tool chụp chộm gái khỏa thân kìa
<tuan> v~ anh
<MrTuxHdb> việc éo gì cần phải tắt đèn nếu không phải chụp chộm hay spy?
<tuan> gái có mấy người dùng ubuntu đâu anh e :3
<tuan> có nhiều cái k dùng mục đích xấu mà anh  :3 :3 :3
<tuan> hôm trước em xem phim Mr Robot thấy có bọn quay video được mà không cần bật đèn LED đó nên viết thử
<tuan> :3
<Raven22> hi mấy bác
<Raven22> cho em hỏi phát
<Raven22> em chơi red alert 2 trên wine
<Raven22> các phím tắt trong game đôi lúc xài được
<Raven22> nhưng 98% là ko xài được là sao ?
<Raven22> có lần em bấm bậy bạ thì nó đc
<Raven22> mà vì bấm bậy bạ thì biết đâu mà lần T>T
<PlebCrab> chắc liên quan đến việc focus
<PlebCrab> focus trong hay ngoài wine
<PlebCrab> đểfull screen hay window?
<Raven22> fullscreen
<PlebCrab> funny er
<PlebCrab> để window đi
<Raven22> :|
<Raven22> more specific plz
<PlebCrab> để window mode trong wine ấy
<PlebCrab> emulate virtual window gì đó
<Raven22> hmm
<Raven22> :|
<Raven22> để em thử phát
<Raven22> thanh kiu vi na miu bác cô cô nút
<Raven22> có kq luôn :))
<Raven22> vẫn ko được nhé bác nút
<PlebCrab> uh huh
<PlebCrab> thế máy dỏm rồi
<PlebCrab> vứt đi
<Raven22> ớ :v
<Raven22> *ném gạch*
<lewtds> ubuntu unity hả?
<Raven22> yup :(
<Raven22> vấn đề về hotkey trong game :(
<lewtds> thử chỉnh compiz bật chế độ unredirect fullscreen window xem
<Raven22> bác nút vote đập máy rồi :v
<Raven22> *hỏi ngu* chỉnh cái đó trong tab nào của mục config wine ?
<lewtds> k phải wine
<lewtds> compiz
 * Raven22 *đần mặt ra
<lewtds> tưởng Raven22 sn chứ = )
 * Raven22 :( 
<Raven22> hotkey lúc được lúc ko
<Raven22> chơi game mà ức chế kinh
<lewtds> cài compiz config settings manager vào
<lewtds> rồi chỉnh trong đấy
<lewtds> unity thực chất là 1 plugin của compiz
<Raven22> haizz
<Raven22> để em mò theo bác chỉ xem sao :(
<Raven22> thanks bác
<Raven22> cả bác nút nữa :))
<Raven22> dù bác ấy vote đập máy em
<PlebCrab> uh huh
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-01
<CoconutCrab> mitz: poke
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-02
 * CoconutCrab sút văng whoami 
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-03
 * CoconutCrab dẫm whoami 
<whoami> Em chào các anh, các anh cho em hỏi chút ạ. Em mới cài thử i3 nhưng gặp 1 vấn đề là lần nào vào thì cái touchpad cũng bật. Em toàn phải tắt bằng lệnh synclient.
<whoami> Giờ em muốn lần nào khởi động thì cái tochpad cũng tắt luôn thì phải cài thế nào trong file config của i3 ạ
 * CoconutCrab chịu, chưa dùng i3 bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> :3
<Stanley00> whoami: bạn thử bỏ cái lệnh synclient trong ~/.profile xem
<whoami> @CoconutCrab: ơ em cứ tưởng nick a là Bot tự động cơ =))
<whoami> tại cứ thỉnh thoảng em vào lại thấy anh "dẫm với sút" =))
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<whoami> @Stanley00: ok cậu, để mình thử phát :3
<Stanley00> whoami: hoặc cũng có thể làm theo mục 4.14 ở đây https://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html
<whoami> Stanley00: mình làm theo cách ở link cậu vừa gửi được rồi. cám ơn cậu nhé ;) Thanks cả bác @CoconutCrab nữa ạ :D
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<MrTuxHdb> sao nhiều người bị dụ xài i3 thế
<MrTuxHdb> unity ftÆ°
<CoconutCrab> unity dùng tốt mà
<nameuser_> dung QuickTile cung tot: http://ssokolow.com/quicktile/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Main - QuickTile by ssokolow ] - ssokolow.com
 * CoconutCrab clicks vào link của nameuser_ 
<vubuntor135> xin chao moi nguoi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-04
<vubuntor125> có ai ko
<vubuntor125> mình mới dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor125> pass của mình khi login thì dc còn dùng pass để tải app trên kho ứng dụng của ubuntu thì ko dc
<vubuntor339> như shit đéo có con ma nào hỗ trợ
<stk> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> was that sad? :3
<stk> veri
<stk> :"3
<vubuntor488> cho minh hoi ve ibus-unikey dc ko?
<vubuntor488> sau khi cai dat xong! chay lenh ibus-setup , phan input method da Add Vietnamese-Unikey
<vubuntor488> nhung khi vao setting -> Region and languages thi ko thay source Vietnamese-unikey de add
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-05
<vubuntor809> co ai k?
<vubuntor809> help voi
<vubuntor809> vao che do recovery no chi co man hinh den, sau do co nhieu day vach vach mau trang
<vubuntor809> k thay duoc gi ca
<vubuntor809> cau lenh van chay
<vubuntor809> co cach nao recovery tu dvd hay usb kk mn?
 * vubuntor809 slaps vubuntor809 around a bit with a large fishbot
<vubuntor239> alo
<stk> ola
<vubuntor239> hehe
<vubuntor239> bac chi giao giup em ti a
<CoconutCrab> bạn chụp ảnh up lên imgur được không?
<CoconutCrab> lấy di động chụp ảnh ấy
<vubuntor239> lam sao recovery ubuntu u dvd hay usb v?
<CoconutCrab> chụp ảnh cái màn hình đã
<vubuntor239> hien tai dang livecd, khi minh vao recovery mode ( tu o cung cai ubuntu ) thi chi co mau den thoi
<vubuntor239> can thi minh restart lai roi chup anh
<CoconutCrab> thế trước đấy làm sao mà nó lại thành màu đen?
<vubuntor239> cug k ro nua. may van dung binh thuong
<CoconutCrab> máy bạn dùng card đồ họa gì?
<vubuntor239> tren thanh tabket thieu cai icon cua network manger
<vubuntor239> intel thoi ban, k co card roi dau
<vubuntor239> voi luc khoi dong no bao loi : system get a problem gi do, report?
<CoconutCrab> bạn dùng được bao lâu rồi?
<CoconutCrab> và giờ không vào được máy từ ổ cứng nữa?
<vubuntor239> minh cai 2 3 thang roi, ms su dung duoc vai ngay hehe
<vubuntor239> k , van vao duoc
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> thế thì vào mà dùng thôi
<vubuntor239> chi la vao recovery bi den thoi
<CoconutCrab> thế kệ nó đi
<vubuntor239> nhung cai icon internet wifi bi mat
<vubuntor239> k co tren applet nua
<CoconutCrab> và có vào mạng được nữa không?
<vubuntor239> phai vao network manager , setup lai ms vao duoc
<vubuntor239> ma minh muon backup lai app de cai lai ubuntu roi offline install luon duoc k?
<CoconutCrab> mmm, làm thế lằng nhằng lắm
<CoconutCrab> khó làm
<vubuntor239> :)
<vubuntor239> minh cu nghi se backup lai duoc cac goi DEV de cai offline chu, tai internet minh yeu qua
<vubuntor239> :v
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<CoconutCrab> cũng được
<CoconutCrab>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<CoconutCrab> đấy là thư mục chứa các gói đã tải về
<CoconutCrab> copy ra chỗ khác rồi cài lại ubuntu xong bỏ vào
<CoconutCrab> nó sẽ không phải tải lại nữa
<vubuntor239> ok. cam on bac nhe
<vubuntor239> dzooo
<nico__> newbie moi vao nghe :ê
<CoconutCrab> muộn rồi
<CoconutCrab> ngủ đi
<nico__> ok anh trai ^^
<nico__> logout
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-06
 * CoconutCrab chạy vòng quanh SummerNguyen 
<phuongtm> hello
<stk> hai
<stk> heil
<stk> halo
<stk> holla
<phuongtm> hehe
<phuongtm> h3h3
<phuongtm> h0h0
<phuongtm> hjhj
<stk> de hell
<stk> :3
<MrTuxHdb> clgt
<stk> lcg
#ubuntu-vn 2016-09-06
<vubuntor988> Hey chào các bác, các bác cho em hỏi là em không thể boot từ usb để vào menu lựa chọn cài đặt ubuntu đc? Khi chọn boot từ usb chỉ hiện màn hình đen và một dấu _ nhấp nháy.
<q1234567890> vubuntor988: bạn kiểm tra checksum các file trên usb trước để đảm bảo. Sau đó bạn cho xin tên model máy bạn để tiện google
<vubuntor988> @q1234567890: Mình checksum đều ok, model máy mình dùng là HP Pavilion dv6-6135dx sử dụng CPU A8 3500M
<MrTuxHdb> CPU A8?
<MrTuxHdb> AMD kìa CoconutCrab
<vubuntor988> Vâng con A8 của AMD dùng APU ấy bác.
<q1234567890> vubuntor988: trong khi chờ các sn khác, bạn làm theo link này xem https://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it/162076#162076
<vubuntor988> @q1234567890: Ok, cảm ơn bác để em làm theo
#ubuntu-vn 2016-09-10
<vubuntor158> hello
#ubuntu-vn 2017-09-06
 * CoconutCrab vo ve
<CoconutCrab> ops
#ubuntu-vn 2018-09-05
<hyadiat> xin chao
<hyadiat> co ai online k
<CoconutCrab> ko
<CoconutCrab> 11h rồi
<CoconutCrab> đi ngủ đi
<hyadiat> acc
